# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  موسوعة مرتبة بالحروف الأبجدية

## عيون لاتنام

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*هذي الفكرة شبة مقتبسه مع زيادة فكرة من عندي*
*راح نبدأ في وضع الموسوعة بالترتيب من الألف إلى الياء*
*كل عضو يحط موضوع علمي - ديني - وثائقي - أدبي -في أي مجال من المجالات (قصير - طويل لايهم ) إنما الغرض الفائدة والمدة تكون ثلاث أيام لكل حرف*
*وللتنبيه مثلا موضوع عن الحصان -الصلاة-الشمس( هذا الموضوع لايبدأ بحرف الالف لأن الالف واللام للتعريف ليست حروف أصلية بمامعنى يمكن الأستغناء عنها ولا يغير من المعنى شيء )*


*تحياتي للجميع أختكم*
*عيون لاتنام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*نبدأ بأسمه تعالى*

*حرف الألف ( يبدأ يوم الثلاثاء - وينتهي بنهاية يوم الخميس) ثم نبدأ بحرف الباء وهكذا*


*أتمنى تعجبكم الفكرة ويلااااا نروح نغوص في رحاب الثقافةوبحورها*


*أبان بن تغلب* 


*اسمه ونسبه :*
_أبان بن تغلب بن رباح البكري الجريري الكِندي الربعي الكوفي ، ويكنى بـ( أبو سعيد ) ._  
_ولادته :_
_لا توجد لدينا معلومات دقيقة عن تاريخ ولادته ومحلِّها ._  
_مكانته العلمية :_
_كان أبَّان محدثاً ، فقيهاً ، قارئاً ، مفسراً ، لغوياً ،من الرجال المبرّزين في العلم ، ومن حملة فقه آل محمد ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) ، وكان لعظم منزلته إذا دخل المدينة تقوَّضت إليه الحِلَق ، وأُخليت له سارية النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) . وكان له عند الأئمة ( عليهم السلام ) من آل محمد ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) منزلة وقدم . فقال له الإمام الباقر ( عليه السلام ) : ( اجلس في مسجد المدينة ، وأفتِ الناس ، فإنِّي أُحبُّ أن يُرى في شيعتي مثلك ) . وقال الإمام الصادق ( عليه السلام ) لمسلم بن أبي حيَّة : ( ائت ِأبان بن تغلب، فإنه قد سمع مني حديثاً كثيراً، فما روى لكفاروه عني ) . وكان أبان من الشخصيات الإسلامية التي امتازت باتقاد الذهن ، وبُعد الغور، والاختصاص بعلوم القرآن ، وهو ممن أجمعوا على قبول روايته وصدقه . وكان معروفاً بكثرة الرواية ، حتى قيل : إنه روى ثلاثين ألف حديث ، وكان من أعاظم القرَّاء ، بل كان يقرأ القرآن الكريم بطريقة خاصَّة عُرفت بين القرَّاء . وكان يُعدُّ من أُلي الرأي الحصيف في الحديث ، والفقه ، والأدب ،واللغة ، والنحو ._  
_روايته للحديث :_
_وثَّقه علماء الرجال الشيعة ، وأيَّد وثاقته محقِّقو الرجال من أهل السنة ، كأحمد بن حنبل ، ويحيى بن معين ، وأبي حاتم ، والنسائي . أخذ الفقه والتفسير عن أئمَّة أهل البيت ( عليهم السلام ) ، فقد حضر عند الإمام زين العابدين ( عليه السلام ) . ومن بعده عند الإمام الباقر ( عليه السلام ) ، ثم عند الإمام الصادق ( عليه السلام ) ، فهو من كبار أصحابهم ، والثقات في رواياتهم . وروى أيضاً عن أبي حمزة الثمالي ، وزرارة بن أعين ، وسعيد بن المسيَّب ._  
_الراوون عنه :_
_روى عنه : أبَّان بن عثمان الأحمر ،وإبراهيم بن الفضل الهاشمي ، وحفص بن البختري ، وجميل بن درَّاج النخعي ، وسيف بن عميرة ، وسعدان بن مسلم ، وعبد الله بن سنان ، وعبد الله بن مُسكان ، وعبد الرحمان بن الحجاج البجلي ، وعلي بن رئاب ، ومالك بن عطية الأحمسي ، ومعاوية بن عمار الدهني ، ومنصور بن حازم ، وهشام بن سالم الجواليقي ، وآخرون ._  
_مؤلفاته :_
_نُسبت إلى أبان كتب لم تصِل إلينا ، ولم ترد أسماؤها في الفهارس ، وفي ما يأتي نذكر بعضاً منها :_  
_1 - معاني القرآن ._ 
_2 - كتاب القراءات ._ 
_3 - الغريب في القرآن ._ 
_4 - الفضائل ._ 
_5 - كتاب صفيِّن ._  

_وفاته :_
_توفّي ( رضوان الله عليه ) سنة 141 هـ ._

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أزرار الجاكته :‏* 
*ابتكار موروث من القرون الوسطى ولكنه اندمج فيما بعد في اتيكيت تفصيل الملابس وتعارف الخياطون فيما بعد على تثبيت الأزرار على الجانب الأيمن للرجال لأنهم يعلقون سيوفهم بالجانب الأيسر ومن ثم يسهل عليهم التقاط السيف بدون عوائق .كما استقرت الموضة على تثبيت أزرار النساء بالجانب الأيسر لأنهن يحملنا أطفالهن باليسرى وبالتالي تكون‏* 
*الجهة اليمنى سهلة الاستخدام لإرضاع الأطفال* .‏

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أغنية الميلاد‏* 
*اغنية (هابي بيرث داي تويو ) لم تكتب خصيصا للميلاد إنما كتبت ضمن أغنيات أخرى لتعليم الفتيات في القرن الماضي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الأضبط بن قريع السعدي " ... - ... "

هو الأضبط بن قريع بن عوف بن كعب بن سعد بن زيد مناة وهو الذي لُقـِّب بأنف الناقة فصار بطناً من تميم؛ شاعر جاهلي شهير جاور قومه فأساؤا مجاورته ثم انتقل إلى مكان آخر فجاور أناس من قومه فأساؤا له أيضاً فقال: " بكل واد بنو سعد " فذهبت مثلاً؛ ثم بنى بيتاً من الحجر في بلاد اليمن وبنت الملوك حول ذلك البيت قصورها فكانت مدينة صنعاء. وهو القائل: 
لا تهن الفقير علك أن ـــــ تخشع يوماً والدهر قد رفعه 
**
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_الأرنب_

_الأرنب Rabbit من الثدييات المستأنسة التي يربيها الناس من أجل لحومها_ _وفرائها__ الناعم ، كما أنها تربى أحياناً كحيوانات أليفة شأنها شأن_ _القطط__والكلاب__. وهي حيوانات تتطلب تربيتها عناية خاصة ذلك أنها من الحيوانات العالية الحساسية للأمراض والظروف البيئية المختلفة. تنشط الأرانب فجراً وعند غروب الشمس. وهي حيوانات في غاية الحذر والهرب السريع إذا تطلب الأمر.وعادة ما تكون الأرانب البرية هدفاً_ _للصقور__ والطيور الجارحة، لذا كانت الأرانب أحد أفضل أهداف رحلات_ _الصيد__ ، إما عن طريق القنص بالطيور أو_ _بالكلاب السلوقية__ ، حتى أنه تجري سباقات للكلاب السلوقية يكون الهدف فيها شكل أرنب بري يجري على قضبان حول المضمار.وتوجد الأرانب في جميع أجزاء العالم وحتى في القطب المتجمد ويكون لونها أبيض._
_تتنوع ألوان الأرانب وتتعدد من الأبيض والبني والأسود والرمادي كما قد تكون مرقطة بعدة ألوان. القوائم الخلفية أطول من الأمامية كما أنها أقوى لتساعده على الحركة التي تكون بالقفز. للأرنب ذيل قصير كما أنه له أظافر لتساعده على الحفر. كما أن لها أذان طويلة مما يشير إلى قوة حاسة السمع لديها._
_تنمو للأرانب_ _قواطع__ في الفكين العلوي والسفلي وهي تنمو باستمرار وهي في ذلك شبيهة_ _بالقوارض__._
_تسكن_ _الأرانب البرية__ في جحور تحفرها في الأرض وهي تتشعب لعدة أنفاق وعادة ما يكون لها عدة مخارج لتساعده على الهرب عند هجوم الأعداء الطبيعيين. مثل الكلاب والصقور والذئاب_
_يضرب المثل بالأرانب في كثرة التوالد ذلك أن الأنثى تلد عدة صغار في المرة الواحدة بعد_ _فترة حمل__ قصيرة ، كما أنها تلد عدة مرات في العام، ولذلك فهي تعتبر آفة_ _للزراعات__ وقد سببت مشلكة في_ _أستراليا__ لكثرة أعدادها في فترة قصيرة وتدميرها للمزارع._
_تولد صغار الأرانب عمياء ولا شعر لها وتبدأ الأم في ندف فرائها لتدفئها إضافة لأرضاعها حتى تنمو._
_تتغذى الأرانب على الحشائش_ _والخضروات__ كما أنها تشرب الماء ويجب أن يكون مصدر الماء نظيفاً وإلا مرضت_ 
_تحتاج الأرانب لبعض المتطلبات الهامة عند الرغبة في تربيتها للأغراض الإقتصادية ومنها:__الغذاء : يجب توفير الغذاء النظيف والماء النقي_ _النظافة : يجب الحفاظ على نظافة العش أو (البطارية كما يطلق عليها) لأن الأرانب حساسة للقذارة ، فيجب التخلص من فضلاتها بشكل مستمر_ _رعاية الصغار: يجب توفير مكان بعيد عن الذكر حتى تتمكن الأم من رعاية الصغار وحمايتهم._ _درجة الحرارة : يجب توفير مكان يكون دافئ شتاءاً وظليل بالصيف_ _شخصيات الأرانب محببة للأطفال ولذلك هناك لعب كثيرة للأطفال على اختلاف الأنواع والأشكال كما ظهرت الكثير من أشكال الأرانب في_ _أفلام الكارتون__ وهي رمز للوداعة والهدوء. كما يضرب بها المثل في سرعة الجري والجبن ، وأشهر قصص الأرانب هي قصة الأرنب_ _والسلحفاة__. إضافة إلى شخصية الأرنب المتعجل في قصة_ _أليس في بلاد العجائب__ الشروط العامة الواجب توافرها في أماكن إيواء الأرانب_ _ حماية الأرانب من مياه الأمطار والتيارات الهوائية الباردة في فصل الشتاء وأشعة الشمس المباشرة في فصل الصيف . 2 - توفير التهوية الجيدة وسهولة التخلص من الغازات الضارة مثل ثانى أكسيد الكربون والآمونيا وكذا التخلص من الرطوبة الزائدة . 3- توفير الإضاءة المناسبة للأرانب صيفاً وشتاءاً . 4- وقاية الأرانب من أعدائها الطبيعية كالفئران والقطط والكلاب والعرس والثعالب . 5 - حماية الأرانب من السرقة ._

----------


## ابو طارق

*الأخطبوط Octopus*

 من الأحياء المائية المميزة ، فله 8 أذرع مغطاة من باطنها بممصات قوية يستخدمها في الامساك بفرائسه من أسماك والأحياء المائية الأخرى ، يتميز الأخطبوط بسرعة السباحة في المياه كما أنه يستطيع تغيير لونه ليناسب البيئة التي يختبئ بها في انتظار فرائسه التي تصبح عديمة القدرة عندما يمسك بها.
في بعض البلدان الساحلية بؤكل لحم الأخطبوط ويعتبر شهياً
ينمو الأخطبوط ليصل إلى أحجام عملاقة ، وكان ملهماً للعديد من صناع أفلام السينما فتخيلوه وحشاً بحرياً عملاقاً يغرق السفن ، وهو ليس صحيحاً فالأخطبوط من حيوانات القاع.

----------


## القزويني

_السلام عليكم_
_تحية لك اختي الكريمة_
_عيون لا تنام_ 
*فكرة في غاية الروعة* 

*وابدا*
*بارارات* 
_أرارات Uratu هي دولة قامت إبان القرنين 9و7 ق.م. بجبال شرق_ _تركيا__ حول_ _بحيرة فان__. وأهلها من_ _الحوريين__. وكانت العاصمة مدينة فان. وكان بها قلعة مدخلها بجبل صخري وعلي واجهة مدخلها لوحة صخرية منقوشة عليها رسومات نقشية سجلت حروبهم مع_ _الآشوريين__ جيرانهم. وكانوا يصنعون التماثيل المجنحة والمشغولات البرونزية. وقد حكم أوراتو_ _الآشوريون__ أوائل القرن 13 ق.م وكانت الثقافة بابلية و الكتابة عندهم علي ألواح مسمارية. والمعابد تشبه المعابد الإغريقية وهناك_ _جبل أرارات__ ويقال أن به بقايا_ _سفينة نوح__ ._ 

*تحياتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إندونيسيا*

* هي دولة في* *آسيا** وأكبر دولة إسلامية من حيث التعداد.*




*التقسيمات الإدارية*

*مقاطعات إندونسيا*
*تتكون أندونيسيا من 33* *مقاطعة** (2 منها دوائر خاصة وواحدة لمنطقة العاصمة). المقاطعات تتألف من مراكز الذين يتألفون من* *نقاط**وبلديات**. المقاطعات هي:*
*بالي** ،* *بانجكا - بليتونج** ،* *بانتن** ،* *بنجكولو** ،* *جاوة شرق** ،* *جاوة غرب** ،* *جاوة وسطى** ،* *كليمنتن جنوب** ،* *كليمنتن شرق** ،* *كليمنتن وسطى** ،* *كليمنتن غرب** ،* *سولاوسي شمال** ،* *سولاوسي وسطى** ،* *سولاوسي غرب** ،* *سولاوسي جنوب شرق** ،* *سولاوسي جنوب** ،* *نوسا تنجارا شرق** ،* *نوسا تنجارا غرب** ،* *سومطرة شمالية** ،* *سومطرة جنوبية** ،* *سومطرة غرب** ،* *جامبي** ،* *جورونتالو** ،* *لامبونج** ،* *مالوكو** ،* *مالوكو شمالية** ،* *بابوا** (إيريان جايا) ،* *إيريان جايا غرب** ،* *رياو** ،* *رياو كبولاوان**.*
*الدوائر الخاصة** هي:* *آتشيه** (أو نانجرو آتشيه دار السلام) و* *يوجياكرتا**. الدوائر الخاصة تتمتع بمزيد من الإستقلال الذاتي مقارنة بالمقاطعات. وبالتالي فلهم مزايا تشريعية: فالحكومة الآتشية لها حق تشكيل نظام قضائي مستقل، كما شرّعت تلك الحكومة الآتشية عام* *2003** الشريعة الإسلامية كالمصدر الأول للتشريع لديها. يوجياكارتا مازالت سلطنة و سلطانها (حاليا سري سلطان* *هامنكوبوونو العاشر** ذو الشعبية الجارفة) هو حاكم الدائرة الفعلي مدى الحياة.*
*منطقة العاصمة هي* *جاكرتا**، والتي بالرغم من كونها مدينة إلا أنها تدار على أنها مقاطعة فيحكمها حاكم وليس عمدة و تنقسم إلى مراكز (**كالقاهرة**).*
*تيمور الشرقية** كانت مقاطعة إندونيسية منذ جلاء* *البرتغال**يين عنها عام* *1976** وحتى تخلت إندونسيا عن السيادة عليها عام* *1999**. وبعد مرحلة من الإدارة الإنتقالية من قبل الأمم المتحدة، أصبحت دولة مستقلة عام* *2002**.*


*يقطعها* *خط الاستواء**, وتقع بين 5 درجة شمالا و ؟ و بين 120 جنوباً درجة شرقا و ؟ ق.*
*الوصف*

*إندونسيا جزء من أرخبيل الملايو في جنوب شرق آسيا, وهى الدولة التي تضم أكبر مجموعة جزر في العالم, إذ يبلغ عددها حوالى 17508 جزيرة, المسكون منها حوالى 6000 آلاف جزيرة, منها جزيرة جاوة التي تعد من أكبر مناطق العالم ازدحاما بالسكان, فالكثافة السكانية فيها تزيد على 200 شخص للميل المربع. والجزر الرئيسة الخمس هى:* *سومطرة**,* *جاوة**,* *كاليمنتان** (وهى ثلثا جزيرة* *بورنيو**, أما ثلثها العلوي ففيه إقليما* *سرواك**وصباح** التابعان* *لماليزيا**, وفيه أيضا دولة* *بروناى**),* *سولاويسي**,* *إيريان جايا** (وهى النصف الغربي من جزيرة* *غينيا الجديدة**, أما النصف الشرقي ففيه دولة* *بابوا نيو غينيا**). ومن الجزر الأخرى جزيرة* *هلما هيرا** في الشمال وجزيرة* *تيمور** في الجنوب* *وجزيرةفادورا**وبالي**. ويبلغ طول سواحلها حوالى 54,716 كـم.*
*الدول التي تشترك في الحدود مع إندونسيا*

*ماليزيا** في الشمال (يبلغ طول الحدود معها حوالى 1782 كم),* *بابوا نيو غينيا** في الشرق (طول الحدود معها حوالى 820 كم),* *تيمور الشرقية** (طول الحدود معها 228 كم).*
*الاقتصاد*

*يعتبر الناتج المحلي الإجمالي لإندونسيا (863 بليون دولار) الأكبر في العالم الإسلامي والخامس عشر على مستوى العالم.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*وعليكم السلام أخي القزويني الروعة هو تواجدكم المتواصل وحضوركم المميز*
*فتسلم يمينك ويسلم أخي محمود سعد على الجهود الجباره*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أسماء الطين*

_إذا كان الطين يابسا فهو الصلصال , فإذا كان مطبوخا فهو الفخار , فإذا كان علكا لاصقا فهو اللازب , فإذا غيره الماء و أفسده فهو الحمأ, فإذا كان رطبا فهو الثأطة و الطثرة , فإذا كان ترتطم فيه الدواب فهو وحل , و أشد منه الردغة و الرزغة , و أشد منهما الورطة._

----------


## ابو طارق

*الأناناس* *فاكهة إستوائية*

* لا تنبت إلا في* *المناطق الإستوائية**.*
*الأناناس ذو شكل هرمي الشكل و مميز وملفت للنظر لذيذة الطعم ويمكن تحويل محتواه إلى* *عصير** . ويملك اللون الأصفر الخفيف ((الليموني)) اكتشفت لأول مرة في* *القارة الأمريكية** لكنها كانت مجهوله بالرغم من انهم كانوا متعجبين منها لعدة سنين.*
*عندما إكتشقت* *أمريكا الجنوبية** هذه الفاكهة الذيذة بدأت في محاولة معرفتها ومعرفت كيفية زراعتها وكذلك نقلها لأماكن اخرى في العالم . وكما نشهد اليوم فنراها في أغلب امكان العالم الحارة مثل* *وسط افريقيا** والغابات التي تقع على* *خط الإستواء**. وقد سمي بعد نقله بتفاح الصنوبر "Pineapples".*
*ويمكن زراعته في* *البيوت المحمية** الواقعه في بيئات غير صالحه لنموه لكنه عمل شاق وإن كان ولابد فإنه يزرع كهواية او متعة وتسلية وليس لغرض التجارة كما يعتقد البعض.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أبنوس*
*الأبنوس (أو أبنوز ،* *بالإنجليزية**: Ebony) شجر ينبت في* *الحبشة**والهند**وسري لانكا** خشبه أسود صلب ويصنع منه بعض الأدوات والأواني والأثاث والتحف الفخمة.*
*استعمله* *قدماء المصريون** في صناعة* *الأثاث** الفاخر.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ارثر وين _______________ مخترع الكلمات المتقاطعة / 1913 / أمريكي 

أبوبكر الفزاري ________________ مبتكر آلة الاسطرلاب /‏ 

أحمد بن محمد الصاغاني _________ مخترع جهاز الاسطرلاب /‏ 

أحمد شاه دراني _________________ مؤسس الدولة الأفغانية / 1747 / أفغاني ‏ 

أحمد غلوش ___________________ مؤسس جمعية منع المسكرات /‏ 

أدوارد جينر ___________________ مكتشف مصل الجدري /‏ 

أراسكا ___________________ مخترع المجهر الالكتروني /‏ 

أ . لافاران ____________________ مكتشف الطفيليات / فرنسي 

ألبير مارش _____________ م . سبيكة من النيكل والكروم تتحمل الحرارة / أمريكي 

أميديه بولييه __________________ مخترع السيارة البخارية / فرنسي 

أندريه ميشلين _________________ واضع علم خصائص الغازات / فرنسي 

أنطوان بيكريل _________________ مخترع الجلفانومتر / فرنسي 

أوستوالد ______________________ المؤسس الأول للكيمياء الفيزيائية / ألماني ‏ 

أوغست برتولدي _______________ مصمم تمثال الحرية / 1886 / فرنسي ‏ 

ابراهيم بن الأغلب _______________ مؤسس دولة الأغالبة / ‏ 

ابن النفيس ___________________ مكتشف الدورة الدموية الصغرى /‏ 

ابن الهيثم ___________________ مكتشف ظاهرة الانعكاس الضوئي /‏ 

ابن زهر ___________________ مكتشف جرثومة الجرب / اندلسي 

ابن سينا _________ مبتدع طريقة استخلاص العطرمن الزهور بالتقطير 

ابن سينا ___________________ مكتشف الطفيلية المعوية /‏ 

ابن يونس ___________________ مخترع رقاص الساعة /‏ 

ادمون بيكيريل ___________________ مبتكر الصور الملونة غير الثابتة / 1848 / ‏ 

إدوار تيللر ____________________ مخترع القنبلة الهيدروجينية / 1952 /‏ 

ادوارد باكويل ___________________ مخترع نظام النقد الورقي / انجليزي 

اسحاق سنجر ___________________ مخترع آلة الخياطة / ‏ 

اسحاق نيوتن ___________________ مكتشف قانون الجاذبية / 1672 / انجليزي 

اسحاق نيوتن ___________________ مكتشف العلاقة بين اللون وتشتت الضوء ‏ 

الإخوة رايت ___________________ مخترع الطائرة / 1903 / أمريكي 

الإخوة روفر ___________________ مخترع آلة تصوير الافلام /‏ 

الإخوة مونتجولفييه ___________ مخترعا البالون / 1783 / فرنسيين 

الإخوة ويلبر أورنيل _________ مصمما الطائرات الشراعية / 1899 /‏

----------


## القزويني

*أسبرين*

 
الأسبرين(*Aspirin* او *acetylsalicylic acid*) ،هو أحد أشهر الأدوية وأكثرها شعبية في كل مكان عندما أنقذ بلايين البشر من الحمي والنوبات القلبية والآلام الروماتيزمية خلال القرن الماضي وما زال حتى الآن يعتبر علاج متميزا علي بدائله . حتي بات أكثر الأدوية إنتاجا ومبيعا في العالم منذ أكثر من قرن عندما أطلق الصيادلة الألمان في مصانع (هوفمان) للكيماويات هذا الإسم علي حامض أستيل سالسيك الإسم الكيماوي فأطلقوا علي هذه المادة اسم أسبرين.

يتميز الأسبرين أنه ضد الصداع و الإلتهابات و مسكن للآلام ومخفض للحرارة بالجسم في حالة الأمراض المعدية وضد تجلط الدم مما يجعله أكثر سيولة ويقي القلب من نوباته و الموت الفجائي ولاسيما مرضي الذبحة الصدرية أو إنسداد الشرايين والذين يعانون من الآلام الروماتيزمية الحادة والمزمنة ومرض الذئبة الحمراء الذين يعانون من إحمرار الجلد . وعلي الأطباء وصف الأسبرين في هذه الحالات لكن بجرعات قليلة رغم أن له تأثيراته الجانبية من بينها الإلتهابات بالمعدة . ولابد من إستعماله تحت إشراف طبي واع حتي لايصاب المريض الذي يتعاطاه بالنزيف الدموي وفي حالات نادرة يصيب المريض بنزيف بالمخ .لهذا المرضي الذين يعانون من الحساسية للأسبرين أومشتقات السالسيلات أويعانون من الربو أو ضغط الدم المرتفع (الغير مستقر أو مسيطرعليه) أو لديهم مرض بالكلي أو الكبد أو نزيف حاد علي الطبيب المعالج الموازنة بين مواصلة إستمرار المريض تناول هذه الأدوية السالسيلاتية أم لا . حتي لايتعرض مريضه للمخاطرة . كما يجب عليه مراعاة أن الأسبرين له تأثيره علي جسم المريض ككل وعلي أجهزته ووظائفها . والجرعات العالية منه يمكن أن تسبب فقدان السمع أو طنينا دائما بالأذن . وقد لاتظهر هذه الأعراض علي مرضي القلب والشرايين الذين يتناولون كميات قليلة من الأسبرين .
ولقد نشرت جامعة هارفارد دراسة إكلينيكية بينت أن الكثيرين من مرضي الذبحة الصدرية أوالأزمات القلبية الحادة والمؤلمة يعانون من عدم وصول الدم لعضلة القلب . و المعرضون للجلطات الدماغية قد تم إنقاذ حياتهم عن طريق استعمال الأسبرين علي نطاق واسع وأكثر مما هو متوقع . ففي حالة الأزمة القلبية الحادة فالأسبرين قد يعالجها عن طريق مضغ قرصين أسبرين . لأن المضغ يجعله يمتص بسرعة أكثر من إبتلاعه . لأنه في حالة الأزمة الحادة فإن الدقائق لها أهميتها علي عضلة القلب . وكلما إنتظرنا أطول وقتا كلما أصيب المريض بأضرار أكثر . وللوقاية يكفي قرص أسبرين أطفال يوميا أو نصف قرص أسبرين عادي .
وبعض المضادات الحيوية كالستربتومايسين والجليكوزيدات (جنتاميسين)تسبب فقدان السمع . لهذا يفضل تناول الأسبرين عند تعاطيها لمنع هذا الفقدان . فهذه المضادات الحيوية أكثرشيوعا في العالم .لأنها تقضي علي البكتريا المعدية المقاومة لغيرها من المضادات الحيوية . لأن هذه المضادات الحيوية تولد الجذور الحرة(الشاردة) مع الحديد في الجسم .وهي جزيئات غير مستقرة تتلف الخلايا الحية ولاسيما آلاف الخلايا الشعرية الدقيقة بالأذن الداخلية مما يفقدها القدرة علي تمييز الأصوات أوتسبب فقدانا دائما للسمع. . فالأسبرين ومشتقات السالسيلات يمنعان تراكم هذه الجذور الحرة والضارة والتي تولدها المضادات الحيوية .
ولقد ثبت أن مرض السكر بالذات يسبب في زيادة إفراز مادة الثرومبكسان ((Thromboxane) وهي تسبب تراكم الصفائح الدموية بالدم مما قد تسبب جلطة أو إنسداد الأوعية الدموية القلبية . فتناول جرعات قليلة من الأسبرين تفيد من ألإقلال من إفراز هذه المادة المجلطة للدم . مما يقلل ظهور النوبات القلبية أو حدوثها.ولهذا قبل تناول الأسبرين يجب التأكد من عدم إستعداد الشخص للنزيف الدموي . لأن الأسبرين يؤخر تجلط الدم . ولايتناوله الأشخاص الذين يعانون من إضطرابات الجهاز الهضمي أو يعانون من القرحة المعدية أو قرحة الإثني عشر أو الذين سيجرون عملية جراحية .ووجد أن الجرعات العالية من الأسبرين يكون مفعولها أقل في تسييل الدم ووجد أن الأسبرين والأدوية الغير ستيرويدية المانعة للإلتهابات والآلام يمنعان السرطان ويقللان الأورام ولاسيما في حالة سرطان القولون والمريء والمعدة .
وفي مطلع الألفية الثالثة سيدخل الطب في عالم الأسبرين لأنه يسيطر علي الإلتهابات التي تسبب العديد من الأمراض مما يقللها . لأنه يقلل إفراز إنزيم كوكس2(Cox 2) الذي يسبب الإلتهابات والآلام . فزيادة هذاالإنزيم لها صلة بإلتهابات المفاصل وأمراض القولون والسرطان ومرض الزاهيمر (عته الشيخوخة ). وقرص أسبرين واحد قبل النوم يفيد مرضي السكر لأنه ينشط البنكرياس لإفراز الأنسولين الذي يحول السكر لطاقة ويقلل مقاومة الخلايا وزيادة حساسيتها للإنسولين . والجرعات العالية من الأسبرين تخفض السكر في البولوالدم لدي مرضي السكرمن النوع (2) لو تناولها المريض علي فترات لعدة أيام . والأسبرين يفيد في سرطان القولون والشرج ويقلل الأورام بهما. لأنه ينشأ من (Multiple polyps) وهي عبارة عن زوائد من كتل نسيجية تبرز من بطانة العضو كالأنف والمثانة والمعدة . ويمكنها سد الممرات التي تنمو بها. وسرطان الشرج والقولون له صلة بمعدل زيادة البروستاجلاندينات بجداريهماالتي تسبب ظهور هذا النوع من السرطان . والأسبرين يقلل من وجودها مع الجذور الحرة كمانع للأكسدة. فالذين يواظبون علي تناول الأسبرين يوميا (4-6 قرص إسبوعيا ) تقل لديهم فرصة ظهور هذا المرض. كما يقي من سرطان الثدي والمبيض والرحم حتي ولو كان لدي المرأة ورم غددي أو سرطان الشرج . فيمكن تناول 325مجم يوما بعد يوم للوقاية . وهذه الجرعات الزائدة تقلل وقوع النوبات القلبية . وفي دراسة بمركز (مايو كلينك) وجد أن الأسبرين وأدوية الإلتهابات الروماتيزمية الغير ستيرويدية تقي من سرطان البروستاتا . فقرص أسبرين واحد يوميا يكفي لو تناوله الشخص فوق سن الستين . . ففي مرض الزاهيمر .. وجد أن إلتهابات المخ تؤدي للمرض . وثبت أن الذين يتناولون جرعات قليلة من الأسبرين للوقاية من أمراض الأوعية القلبية أو إلتهابات المفاصل أقل عرضة للإصابة بهذا المرض . وبهذا يحافظ الشيوخ علي ذاكرتهم ومعرفتهم مع التقدم في العمرلو تناولوا الأسبرين بصفة مستمرة .
والأسبرين والباراسيتامول والأدوية الغير ستيرويدية المضادة لآلام الروماتيزم كالإيبوبروفين تخفض الحرارة العالية بالجسم أثناء الحميات .لأنها تعمل علي جزء من المخ الذي ينظم الحرارة . لأن المخ يرسل إشارات للأوعية الدموية لتتسع مما يحعل الحرارة تنخفض بسرعة وتترك جسم المريض .
و هناك قواعد خاصة لتعاطي الأسبرين من بينها :لا يؤخذ علي معدة خاوية (فاضية ). لا يؤخذ معه خمور . لا تتعدي الجرعة اليومية 4جرام . يراعي عدم تناول الأطفال له في تخفيض الحرارة المرتفعة أثناء الحمي والعدوي . لهذا توضع تحذيرات علي علبه بعدم إعطائه لهم إلا بوصفة طبية لخطورته البالغة عليهم حتي ولو كان أسبرين الأطفال . الإحتراس في تناوله بواسطة مرضي الربو والكلي والكبد أو القرحة المعدية او الذين يعانون من النزيف. الأسبرين لو تناوله المريض فقد يعطي نتائج زائفة عند تحليل السكر بالبول. و قد يسبب الأسبرين لدي البعض لو تناولوه لمدة طويلة :آلام في المعدة شديدة . قيء دموي يشبه (تفل ) القهوة . فقدان الشهية للطعام . دم في البراز أو البول . طفح جلدي وهرش . تورم الوجه والجفون . العطس وزغللة في العين . طنين بالأذن . صعوبة في التنفس ولاسيما لدي المرضي الحساسين له ولديهم ربو أو إلتهابات ولحميةوزوائدغشائية داخلية(Polyps)بالأنف . تناول الأسبرين مع الميثوتركسات (Methotrexate) وال(Valprotics) كالديباكين يجعلهما سامين . يتعارض تناول الأسبرين مع أدوية تسييل الدم كالكومادين والورفارين والدنديفان والديكامارول لأنه يزيد النزيف . قد يسبب نزيفا للحامل ومشاكل ونزيفا للجنين أثناء مراحل نموه ويجعل وزنه أقل من المعتاد عند ولادته .يفرز الأسبرين مع لبن الأم المرضع ويسبب سيولة دم الرضيع مما يؤثر علي الطفل ويصيبه بمتلازمة (راي)القاتلة . يتعارض تناوله مع إنزيمات مثبطات (ACE)و(B- blockers) التي تخفض ضغط الدم المرتفع. يتعارض تناوله مع الأدوية التي تعالج النقرس كالبروبنسيد والسلفيبيروزونات . فيمكن أن يخفض ضغط الدم بصورة غير متوقعة مما يسبب زغللة في العين وإغماء . يتعارض تناوله مع النيتروجلسرينات كالداي نيترا والنتروماك فيسبب زغللة بالعين وإغماء . يتدخل مع الأدوية المدرة للبول والمخفضة للسكرأو الإستيريدات البنائية والكورتيزونات أوالأدوية الغير ستيرويدية التي تخفف الآلام الروماتيزميةوالإلتهابات (NSAIDS). يؤخذ الأسبرين بعد تناول الإيبوبروفين حيث تظل قدرته ضد تجلط الدم . ولا يؤخذ الإيبوبروفين بعد تناول الأسبرين لأنه يقلل قدرة الأسبرين علي منع تجلط الصفائح الدموية لزيادة إفراز (الثرمبكسان) الذي يزيد التجلط . لا يؤخذ الأسبرين مع الديكلوفناكات(Diclofenacs)التي تتحد مع إنزيم (كوكس 1) بخلاف الإيبوبروفين حيث لايؤثر في قدرته علي سيولة الدم وحماية الأوعية القلبية . تناول الأسبرين مع الباراسيتامول لايؤثر في قدرته علي سيولة الدم وحماية الأوعية القلبية . لكن تناولهما لمدة طويلة قد يعرض المريض للفشل الكلوي المزمن لحدوث تلف بالكلي. الأشخاص الحساسون لأدوية الروماتيزم أو الألوان الصناعية في المشروبات والطعام يكونون حساسين للأسبرين . لايؤخذ قبل إجراء العمليات الجراحية حتي لايتعرض المريض للنزيف الدموي المتكرر. كقاعدة عامة لايؤخذ الأسبرين لأكثر من 10أيام . وفي حالة الحمي وإرتفاع الحرارة لأكثر من 3 أيام .

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شجرة الــــدر**نسبها:
شجرة الدر ، جارية من جواري الملك الصالح ، اشتراها الملك نجم الدين. اختلف المؤرخون في تحديد جنسيتها ، فمنهم من قال إنها تركية ومنهم قال إنها جركسية ،أو رومانية. ولكن لم تكن شجرة الدر كباقي الجاريات ، بل تميزت بالذكاء الحاد ، والفطنة ، والجمال كما أنها نالت الإعجاب بفتنتها وفنها ، إذ كانت متعلمة ، تجيد القراءة ، والخط ، والغناء.1
زواجها:
أعجب بها الملك نجم الدين واشتراها ، ولقبها بشجرة الدر. أنفرد بها ، وحظيت عنده بمنزلة رفيعة ، بحيث أصبح لها الحق في أن تكون المالكة الوحيدة لقلبه وعقله ، وصاحبة الرأي ثم أصبحت الشريكة الشرعية ، وأم ولده.2 أرسل الأمير نجم الدين بأمرٍ من والده ، إلى حصن كيفا، لولاية وحكم هذا الحصن(وهو حصن من حصون المشارق يقع على حدود تركستان). ثم وردت إليه أنباء من القاهرة ، تقول بان أباه الملك الكامل قد عين أخاه الصغير أبا بكر(الملك العادل) ولياً للعهد بدلاً منه، وكانت أمه اقرب إلى قلب الملك من أم الأمير نجم الدين. غضب الأمير نجم الدين من تصرف الملك ؛ لأن أخاه كان طائشاً ، ولأن الدولة كانت في خطر من كل الجوانب ، ويتربص بها الأعداء من الصليبين والمغول. أقسم الأمير نجم الدين أن الخلافة لن تكون لغيره بعد أبيه. وبدأ بالمقاومة ، لأنه أرشد من أخيه ، وأحق منه في الخلافة.3
وفي هذه الأثناء كانت شجرة الدر نعم الزوجة ، حيث قامت بتشجيع وتأييد زوجها ، فساعدته في الوصول إلى حقه المغتصب. وفي هذه الفترة أنجبت له ولداً أسماه خليل. توجه الأمير نجم الدين إلى القاهرة ، ومعه زوجته شجرة الدر ، وأبنهما ، وبطانته المؤلفة من عشرات الجنود فقط ، وبعض المماليك ، وعلى رأسهم ( بيبرس ، وأيبك ، وقلاوون ، وآق طاي). وبينما هم في طريقهم انقض عليهم جيش الملك الناصر داوود ، وهم ابن عم نجم الدين والي إمارة الكرك والشوبك ، وما يليهما من أرض الأردن. وأسرهم في قلعة الكرك عام (63)هـــ ، ثم أرسل إلى الملك العادل يخبره بما حدث ويطلب منه ثمن جلوسه على عرش الشام. استمر سجنهم سبعة أشهر ، كان الملك الناصر خلالها يساوم الملك العادل في القاهرة على الأمير نجم الدين ، أما زوجته شجرة الدر فقد وفرت له كل أسباب الراحة ، وبثت التفاؤل في نفسه ، خلال مدة الأسر. 
محاربة الصليبيين وولاية الملك: 
قامت بوضع خطة مع زوجها ، وذلك باتفاق زوجها مع خصمهِ الملك الناصر ، على أن يطلق سراح نجم الدين ليستولي على عرش مصر ومن ثم ، يقدم له عرش الشام ونصف الخراج. ثم سار الملك الصالح زوجها إلى القاهرة وهزم أخاه العادل نجم الدين ، وأسره في قلعة صلاح الدين. وهكذا بلغت شجرة الدر مرادها ، حيث قاسمت زوجها المجد والسلطة.4
كانتشجرة الدر قادرة على تسيير الجيوش للحرب ، وذلك عندما تعرضت مصر لحملة الصليبين. يقال أن الملك لويس التاسع شن الحملة ، ليوفي بنذره ، حيث نذر بأنه إذا شفي من مرضه ، فسوف يشن حملة على مصر. فجهز جيشاً وأبحر من مرسيليا عام 1249. وفي هذه الأثناء كان الملك الصالح مريضاً ، إلا إنه استعد للأمر، واتخذ من المنصورة مركزاً للقيادة العامة ، وولاها للأمير فخر الدين نزولاً عند رغبة شجرة الدر ، التي أثبتت على أنها قادرة على مواجهة الصعاب ، وأقسمت لزوجها على أن الصليبين سيقتلون في حملتهم. وبعد وصول الغزاة إلى مصر عام 1249. ظهرت حكمة وذكاء شجرة الدر، حيث أخفت نبأ وفاة الملك ، لعدة أسباب أهمها الخوف من حدوث البلبلة في الدولة ، وبخاصة صفوف الجيش ، وحتى تتغلب على العدو ، وكذلك حتى لا ينصرف اهتمام أمراء بني أيوب والمماليك إلى تولي العرش ، وساعدها على ذلك الأمير فخر الدين.5 واستمر الحال في القصر الملكي ، كالسابق. ولكن عندما لاحظت شجرة الدر ،أن خبر وفاة زوجها أوشك أن ينكشف وأن العدو أيضاً على وشك الانهزام. قامت باستدعاء ، ابن زوجها تورانشاه وأمرت رجال الدولة والجيش أن يحلفوا له يمين الولاء ، وأن يدعى لها على المنابر في المساجد؛ وذلك لتبقى السلطة في يدها ، وتعرف أمور الدولة كما تشاء. وذلك إن دل فيدل على ذكائها ودهائها.6
وقبل وصول تورانشاه ، قامت شجرة الدر بوضع خطة حربية مع القوات ، وأمراء المماليك وظلت تشرف على تنفيذها ، ومراقبة سير المعركة في المنصورة عن قرب. وبلغ من حماسها أنها كانت تعاون الأهالي مع الجنود ، في صد هجمات الأعداء والرد عليهم. حتى انتصر المسلمون عام 1250. لم يدم حكم تورانشاه أكثر من شهرين ، وذلك لفساده وطغيانه
وقام بأبعاد رجال الدولة الأكفاء ، وأخذ يهدد زوجة أبيه شجرة الدر ، ويطلب ما تبقى من ثروة أبيه ولم يكتف بذلك بل قامباستفزاز مماليك البحرية ، حتى لقي مصرعه على يد بيبرس. وافق الكل في مصر على تولي شجرة الدر العرش ، بعد مصرع تورانشاه.7
كان عهد شجرة الدر زاهياً وزاهراً ، أظهرت خلاله قدرتها وجدارتها في الحكم. وتنعم الفقراء بحسناتها ، إذ كانت ملكة عاقلة لبيبة ، على علم تام بنفسية الشعب ومتطلباتهم. لم تكن حكومتها استبدادية ، لا تشرع في عمل من الأعمال حتى تعقد مجلس المشاورة ، ولا تصدر قراراً إلا بعد أخذ رأي وزرائها ومستشاريها. وقامت بنشر راية السلام أيضاً ، فأمن الناس خلال فترة حكمها. في عصرها نبغ العديد من الأدباء والشعراء المصريين مثل ، بهاء الدين زهير ، وجمال 
الدين بن مطروح ،وفخر الدين بن الشيخ. وفي عهدها أيضاً قامت بعمل جيد ، وهو تسيير المحمل كل عام من مصر إلى الحجاز في موسم الحج ، ولم تزل عادة تسيير المحمل المصري متبعة إلى اليوم ، فهو يذهب كل عام إلى بيت الله الحرام حاملاً كسوة الكعبة ، والمؤن والأموال لأهل البيت ، مصحوباً بفرقة كبيرة من الجيش لحماية الحجاج. 
عرفت شجرة الدر بعدة ألقاب خلال حكمها مثل الملكة عصمة الدين ، والملكة أم خليل ، وأخيراً الملكة شجرة الدر أم خليل المستعصمية، نسبة إلى الخليفة المستعصم ، وذلك خوفاً منأن لا يعترف بها الخليفة العباسي ، الذي كان يجلس على عرش العباسيين في بغداد آنذاك. ودعي لها على المنابر ، كدعاء الخطباء كل جمعة في المساجد. كما أصبحت الأحكام تصدر باسمها ، ونقش أسمها على الدراهم والدنانير. 
ولم يرق للعباسيين أن تتولى امرأة عرش مصر. مما أدىإلى نشوب الكثير من الخلافات بين الأمراء والزعماء في مصر والشام ولذلك اتخذت من الأمير عز الدين أيبك مقدماً للعساكر ، ثم تزوجته ، وبفعلتها هذه أمنت كلام الناس واعتراض العباسيين لها. وقبل أن يعقد عليها اشترطت على أن يطلق زوجته ويتخلى عن ولده المنصور علي ، حتى لا ينتقل العرش إلى أبنه، وأطلق عليه اسم الملك المعز.8
نهايتهاووفاتها: 
مرت الأيام إلى أن أصبح زمام الأمور داخل مصر وخارجها ، في يد زوجها الملك المعز. وبلغها أن زوجها يريد خطبة ابنة الملك بدر الدين لؤلؤ ، صاحب الموصل. فساءت العلاقات بين شجرة الدر وبين الرجل الذيوثقت به ، وجعلته ملكاً. وكادت تفقد عقلها من شدة الحقد والغيرة. وعلمت أيضاً انه ينوي ، إنزالها من قصر القلعة إلى دار الوزارة في القاهرة ، وذلك ليتفادى الجدل والخصام معها ، وحتى يتم تهيئة القلعة ، لاستقبال العروس الضرة. غضبت شجرة الدر غضباً شديداً ، لما فيهمن جرح لمشاعرها وكبريائها. وخاصة بعد تأكدها من عزيمته في التخلص منها. فكان لابد من التخلص منه. فدعته ذات يوم واستقبلته بصدرٍ رحب وبشاشة ، وكأن شيئاً لم يحدث بينهما ، حتى شعر بالطمأنينة ودخل الحمام ، وأنقض عليه خمسة من غلمانها الأقوياء ، وضربوه إلى أن مات. ثم أذيع بأن الملك المعز توفي فجأة ، ولكن لم يصدق الناس هذا النبأ. 
حاولت شجرة الدر أن يجلس أحد الأمراء المماليك على العرش لكي تحتمي بهِ ، إلا أن محاولاتها بائت بالفشل ، والتجأت إلى البرج الأحمر في القلعة عام 1257. ولكنها لم تنجُ بفعلتها ، حيث تم القبض عليها من قبل الأمراء المناصرين لزوجها القتيل ، وفرض عليها السجن المنفرد ، ولاقت فيه ألواناً مختلفة من العذاب والهوان. ومن ثم تدخلت ضرتها أم علي وهي زوجة الملك المعز الأولى، وحرضت ابنها علي على قتلها انتقاماً لأبيه. وهناك مراجع أخرى تقول بأنه ، تم قتلها على يد الجواري اللاتي واصلن ضربها بالقباقيب إلى أن فارقت الحياة.9
وهكذا عاشت شجرة الدر ، مكرمه وجليلة ، ذات نفوذٍ وقوة ، ولكنها ماتت ميتةٍ ذليلة ومهينه. إن سيرة شجرة الدر ، مازالت تروى ، وهناك العديد من النساء من تتمنى أن تقوم بشخصية شجرة الدر ، وذلك لقوة نفوذها ، وذكائها ودهائها ، وقدرتها العجيبة في الحكم. وقد خلد التاريخ ذكراها ، وذكر الخدمات التي قدمتها للمسلمين ومصر. إلا أن غيرتها على كبريائها وكرامتها ، كانت السبب الذي دفعها لارتكاب تلك الجريمة ، التي أسقطتها من قمة الشهرة وقضت عليها. 
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شيراز* 
هي مدينة تقع في جنوب غرب إيران، وهي عاصمة محافظة فارس. تقع على ارتفاع 1486 متراً فوق مستوى سطح البحر، وسط جبال زاجروس. عدد سكانها 1255955 نسمة (عام 2005).

* جغرافيا*

تقع شيراز في تلال جبال زاجروس. لها مناخ أكثر اعتدالاً من المناطق المجاورة كيزدوخوزستان، حيث يكون في الصيف دافئاً، وفي الشتاء معتدلاً.

* اقتصاد*

القاعدة الأساسية لاقتصاد المدينة هي إنتاج العنب والثمار والحمضيات والقطنوالرز. بالإضافة إلى صناعات مثل: إنتاج الإسمنت، والسكر، والمنسوجات، والمنتجات الخشبية. وتنتج أيضاً السجاد. كما تعتبر شيراز مركزاً رئيسياً للصناعات الإلكترونية في إيران. وتحتوي على مصفاة نفط رئيسية.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شط العرب*
 هو نهر ناتج من التقاء نهري دجلة و الفرات، حيث يلتقي النهران في مدينة القرنة على بعد 375 كم جنوب بغداد. و يبلغ طوله حوالي 190 كم، و يصب في الخليج العربي عند طرف مدينة الفاو، و التي تعتبر اقصى نقطة في جنوب العراق ويصل عرض شط العرب في بعض مناطقه إلى 2 كيلو متر اما بالنسبة لضفافه فكلها مزروعة بالنخيل ...ويعتبر شط العرب منذ عام 2004 منفذا حيويا لعمليات تهريب المشتقات النفطية إلى دول الجوار كما هناك نية لدى الحكومة المحلية في مدينة البصرة بأن تجعل جزيرة ام الرصاص المطلة على الشط منطقة سياحية ولكنها لم تباشر فعليا بأنجاز المشروع وعلى صعيد متصل اتسعت رقعة الحديث مؤخرا حول تفاقم ظاهرة تلوث مياه شط العرب وهناك من يتحدث من ذوي الخبرة في مجال حماية البيئة عن وجود بقع زيت في بعض المساحات المائية من النهر.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الشمندر أو البنجر:*

قيمته الغذائية متوسطة ، غني بالسكر ، يعطى للمصابين بفقر الدم ، والعصبيين، والمحتاجين للمعادن في أجسامهم . وهو يفيد المصابين بالتهاب الأعصاب ،وبسبب صعوبة هضم أليافه يمنع عن ذوي المعد الضعيفة. الشمندر الأبيض منشط ، أما الأحمر ففاتح للشهية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الشارقة*
*إمارة الشارقة* إمارة تابعة لدولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة السبع وهي من احدى الدول التي تقع على الخليج العربي وخليج عمان. وقد اطلق عليها في عام 1998 *عاصـمة الثقافة* لما تميزت به من ثقافة وتراث. ونالت الشارقة جائزة منظمة اليونسكو كعاصمة الثقافة للعالم العربي في العام نفسه.
يعود تاريخ الاستقرار السكاني فيها إلى 6000 سنة خلت, حيث كان يطلق عليها ساركوا. حيث كانت قليلة بعدد سكانها, الذين كانوا يقتاتون من العمل في التجارة البحرية بالإضافة إلى الزراعة والصيد وصيد الأسماك والغوص بحثاً عن اللؤلؤ. حيث كان معظم استقرار الناس حول الفلج (قناة مائية مغطاة من صنع الإنسان).
حاكم إمارة الشارقة هو الشيخ الدكتور سلطان بن محمد القاسمي عضو المجلس الأعلى للإتحاد ونائبه الشيخ أحمد بن سلطان القاسمي والشيخ سلطان بن محمد بن سلطان القاسمي ولي العهد ونائب حاكم الشارقة.
* الجغرافيا*

وتعتبر الشارقة أقدم إمارات الساحل العماني، وتتوسط الإمارات الأخرى. تبلغ مساحة الشارقة 2590 كم2، وهذه المساحة تعادل 3.3% من مجموع مساحة دولة الإمارات. ويبلغ طول ساحلها على الخليج العربي حوالي 20 كيلومترا، ومن الداخل حوالي 80 كيلومترا لجهة خليج عمان.
عاصمة الإمارة هي مدينة الشارقة وتقع على الخليج العربي وفي جنوب غربها تقع قرية الخان ثم اللية التي يفصلها الخور عن الشارقة، وهي مبنية على ساحل الخليج بامتداد ثلاثة أميال، وقد كانت من أهم المراكز للاستيراد وللتصدير، وكانت الصناعات مزدهرة فيها.
تغطى السهول الرملية على ساحل الإمارة، حيث يمتد السهل الرملي من الساحل الغربي حتى المنطقة الحصوية الداخل، ويمتد إلى إن يصل جبل هجر، أما من ناحية الشرق فيقع سهل ساحلي يمتد حتى جبال هجر وهو خصب نوعا ما.
أما عاصمة الإمارة فهي الشارقة وبها مكتب الحاكم ومكاتب الحكومة وأهم المتاجر والبنوك والشركات.

*ملحقات الشارقة*

وتتبع الشارقة مدن و مناطق أخرى منها:
مدينة كلبا على الساحل الشرقي (خليج عمان) وبها معظم مزارع الإمارة. مدينة خور فكان وبها ميناء الشارقة الرئيسي. دبا الحصن. الحمريةمدينة الذيد التي تمتاز بأرضها الخصبة التي تحتوي على مزارع عديدة وادي الحلو
بعض الاحياء و المناطق السكنية المشهوره بالشارقة
المجرة ، الحيره ، الخان ، المريجة ، القادسية ، أم خنور ، الغافية ، العزرة ، الرفاع ، الناصرية ، الحزانة ، الرقة ، شرقان, الغبيبة ، النباعة ، الرماقية ، الرمثاء ، المنصورة ، الدراري ، القاسمية و البحيرة

*المناخ*

يكون طقس الشارقة مثالياً ابتداءاً من شهر نوفمبر وحتى شهر أبريل حيث يكون النهار مشمساً ودافئاً والأمسيات باردة والرطوبة منخفضة . تتراوح درجات الحرارة بالنهار من 18 درجة مئوية حتى 30 درجة مئوية.
يمكن توقع هطول أمطار وهبوب العواصف الاستوائية أثناء شهر يناير وفبراير ومارس.
ويصبح المناخ حاراً ابتداء من شهر مايو وحتى شهر سبتمبر مع ارتفاع درجة الحرارة وقت الظهيرة في شهر يوليو وأغسطس إلى 45ْ درجة مئوية وحتى الليل يكون دافئا حيث تصل درجة الحرارة إلى 25 درجة مئوية.


* الثقافه*

يوجد بها مدينة جامعية يوجد فيها جامعات عديدة منها جامعة الشارقة الأمريكية و جامعة الشارقة وأكاديمية العلوم الشرطية وكلية التقنية العليا ومعهد التكنولوجيا والكثير من المعاهد الأخرى المتخصصة وبها أكبر مكتبة في الشرق الأوسط وهي مكتبة الشارقة

* معالم إسلاميه*

إن اهتمام إمارة الشارقة بالجوامع والمساجد يبدو ملحوظاً في حرصها على أن تكون مظاهر العمارة الإسلامية ظاهرة في كل مناحي الحياة للمسلمين. إنه ذلك الفهم الصحيح لمعنى الحضارة والتركيز على التمسك بالجذور والانطلاق منها لمواكبة ركب الحضارة المتقدمة.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الشمس
 مصدر الدفء والضياء على الأرض وبدون الشمس تنمحى الحياة الراقية على الأرض . فالطاقة الشمسية لازمة للحياة النباتيةوالحيوانية ، كما أن معظم الطاقات الأخرى الموجودة على الأرض مثل الفحموالبترولوالغاز الطبيعىوالرياح ما هى إلا صور مختلفة من الطاقة الشمسية وقد يندهش القارىء إذا ما علم أن الشمس التى هى عماد الحياة على الأرض والتى قدسها القدماء لهذا السبب ، ما هى إلا نجما متوسطا في الحجم والكتلةواللمعان ، حيث توجد في الكون نجوم أكبر من الشمس تعرف بالنجوم العملاقة ، كما توجد نجوم أصغر من الشمس تعرف بالنجوم الأقزام . وكون الشمس نجما وسطا يجعلها أكثر استقرارا الأمر الذى ينعكس على استقرار الحياة على الأرض . فلو زاد الإشعاع الشمسى عن حد معين لاحترقت الحياة على الأرض ولو نقص الإشعاع الشمسى عن حد معين أيضا لتجمدت الحياة على الأرض .
والشمس هى أقرب النجوم إلى الأرض ، وهى النجم الوحيد الذى يمكن رؤية معالم مسطحه بواسطة المنظار الفلكي . أما باقى النجوم فيصعب حتى الآن مشاهدة تفاصيل أسطحها نظرا لبعدها السحيق عنا . فلوا استخدمنا أكبر المناظير في العالم نرى النجوم كنقط لامعة وبدون تفاصيل ، أما لو استخدمنا منظارا متوسطا في القوة لرأينا مساحات على سطح الشمس تساوى مساحة القطر المصرى تقربيا . وعلى سبيل المثال المقارنة نجد أن متوسط بعد الشمس عن الأرض يساوى 93 مليونميل ويعرف بالوحدة الفلكية لقياس المسافات في الكون وتساوى 147.6 مليون كم . أما أقرب نجم أو شمس لنا بعد شمسنا يقدر بعده بحوالى 4.2 سنة ضوئية أى يعادل حوالى 42 مليون مليون كيلو متر .

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شطيرة*
أو *سندويتش* (بالإنجليزية: Sandwich) أو لفة أو عروسة مسميات مختلفة لشيء واحد وعموما هو أي طعام بالخبز يمكن تناوله على عجل باردآ كان أو ساخن.
والشطيرة وهي الشاطر و المشطور بينهما كامخ, وتعمل الشطيرة من خبز الفينو أو الخبز البلدي أو الخبز المشروح.

*أنواع من الشطائر*
شطيرة الجبنة.شطيرة اللحم أو المرتديلا.شطيرة لبنة.شطيرة بيض مسلوق.شطيرة زبدة الفول السوداني مع المربى أو العسل.شطيرة الكلوب (Club Sandwich).
 
شطيرة إيطاليّة
 
شطائر باللحمة المدخنة

 
شطيرة هامبرغر أمريكي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الشاي* 
هي نبتة ذات أوراق خضراء تستخدم لصناعة مشروب شائع ورائج يسمى بالشاي.
تحتوي على مكونات ضارة بالصحة مثل الكافيين الذي أثبتت الأبحاث العلمية الحديثة أن له علاقة بمرض السكري.
نشرت وكالة رويترز في يوليو 2004 أن فريقاً من الباحثين بالمركز الطبي لجامعة ديوك بولاية نورث كارولاينا قد توصل إلى وجود علاقة قوية بين تناول الكافيين مع وجبات الطعام وزيادة مستويات السكر والأنسولين لدى المصابين بالنوع الثاني من داء السكري, كما نشرت إذاعة بي بي سي على موقعها بتاريخ 20 يوليو 2004 خبر دراسة من المدرسة الدولية للدراسات المتقدمة في إيطاليا يقول بأن الكافيين يمكن أن يعيق الذاكرة المؤقتة وتذكر بعض الأسماء. لذلك يشار للطلاب باجتناب شرب الشاي دائماً وخاصة أيام الإمتحانات.
*تاريخه*

أول من زرع واستخدم الشاي هم الصينيون. أما العرب والأروبيون وغيرهم فقد ذكرت الموسوعة العربية العالمية ما يشير إلى أن الشاي لم يُعرف عند العرب في الجاهلية ولا في صدر الإسلام ولا في العصر الأموي ولا العباسي لأنه لم ينتشر ويصبح معروفاً في العالم إلا في القرن السابع عشر وما بعده حيث كانت أول شحنة من الشاي من الصين إلى أوروبا في عام 1610م. [الموسوعة العربية العالمية]

*أنواعه*

هناك ثلاثة انواع مستخدمة من الشاى وهى :
الشاى الاسود black tea . الشاى الاخضر green tea . الشاى الالونج Oolog tea . 
*الشاى الأسود*

أوراق الشاي عطرية. والشاي الأسود يحضر من أوراق الشاي الأخضر بعد القيام بعملية الأكسدة, وكلا النوعين بهما كافيين طبيعي ضار ومركبات أكسدة bioflavonoid. وينشطان الجهاز العصبي بصورة سلبية عبر تعطيل مستقبلات عصبية في المخ كما أنهما يذيبان بعض الدهون ويحرقان سعرات حرارية عالية. والشاي به مضادات أكسدة polyphenols و flavonoids . ورغم أن الشاي منبه لوجود الكافيين إلا يمكن أن يسبب لبعض متناوليه شعوراً بالوهن والضعف والزغللة في العين والإمساك وسوء الهضم والأرق. وأشهر مكوناته هو الكافيين وزيت شجر الشاي (5% زيت) الذي يمكن استخلاصه ليعالج حب الشباب وهو أشبه بمفعول محلول (5% benzoyl peroxide). ويستخلص من لحاء شجرة الشاي. يعالج هذا الزيت أيضا قرح الفم وقشر الشعر .والزيت به مواد terpinene, gamma-terpinene, alpha-terpinene, and atala. وميزته إذا تم استخلاصه لوحده أنه مطهر ومضاد للبكترياوالفطرياتوالحشرات ومنشط. يستعمل كنقط من نقطة لنقطتين بالفم وتزيد القدرات المناعية للجسم.

*الشاي الأخضر*

الاسم العلمي : camellia sinensis الاسم الشائع : Green Tea العائله : Theaceae اكتشفه الصينيون قبل نحو خمسة آلاف سنة. أوراقه من نفس أوراق نبات الشاي الأسود Camellia sinensis وهى شجيرة أصلها من آسيا والإختلاف في طريقة التحضير فقط حيث أن الشاي الأخضر يجفف سريعا بالبخار بينما الشاي الأسود تفرم الأوراق وتعجن وتتخمر ثم تجفف ولهذا بها نسبة عالية من مادة تنين.
وأوراق الشاي الأخضر لأنها لم تخمر فتظل موادها كما هي. ولذلك فهو أنفع قليلاً من الشاي الأسود وأقل ضرراً منه إلا أن كليهما ضار أضراراً لا ينبغي تجاهلها بسبب مادة الكافيين. إلا أن بعض الصينيين يستخدم الشاي الأخضر كعلاج الصداع النصفي لاعتقدهم أن له تأثيراً عليه. وهناك اعتقاد أن الشاي له بعض الفوائد للأسنان لوجود مادة الفلوريد به. وهناك اعتقادات أن الشاي يساعد علي إحتراق الدهون بالجسم وينظم سكر الدم ومعدل الإنسولين. إلا أن بعض الأبحاث العلمية استنتجت علاقة الكافيين بمرض السكر وأضراره على مرضى السكري. و بعض الناس يضع أكياس الشاي الأخضر بعد غليها علي الجيوب تحت العين لاعتقادهم أنها يمكن أن تعالج الإنتقاخ إلا أن الكافيين يمكن أن يتسرب من خلال الجلد إلى داخل الجسم. وبعض الناس يعتقد أن محلول الشاي يمكن أن يستخدم كحمام يرش فوق الجلد ليلطفه من حروق الشمس أو تلطف لدغات الناكوس والحشرات إلا أنه ينبغي الحذر من ذلك والاستعاضة بالعسل لعلاج حروق الشمس. الشاي يمكن أن يرفع ضغط الدم بسبب الكافيين. ويجب على المرضع والحامل خاصة اجتناب الشاي تجنباً لتأثيرات الكافيين المشوهة للجنين والتي يمكن أن تتسبب في إسقاطه. والشاي الأخضر توجد به مركبات polyphenols(Epigallocatechin Gallate (EGCG)) و bioflavonoid . وبه مادة تانين وزيت عطري وثيوفيللين . شرب كميات منه تسبب النرفزة والعصبية والأرق. وهناك اعتقاد في الماضي أنه مفيد في الوقاية من امراض القلب والاوعية الدموية، والجلطات الدماغية، بل وحتى بعض انواع السرطان. إلا أن بعض الأبحاث العلمية الحديثة وجدت أضراراً عديدة فيه لاحتوائه على مادة الكافيين.
الشاي الأخضر يستهلَك أكثر من الشاي الأسود في اليابان والصين وبعض الدول الآسيوية الأخرى واصبح أكثر شعبية من الشاي الأسود في الدول الغربية .

*الشاى الالونج*

هو شاى صينى ومعنى الكلمه التنين الاسود. وهو نوع الشاى الذى يعرض إلى عملية اكسدة خفيفه وليست كامله مثل الشاى الاسود ، فإنه يكتسب خصائص معتدله ما بين الشاى الاخضر الذى لا يتعرض للاكسده ، والشاى الاسود الذى يتعرض إلى الاكسدة الكاملة.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شتاء*







شجرة مغطاة بالثلج والجليد في بولندا 

أحد فصول السنة الأربعة وهو يتلو الخريف حيث يزداد الجو برودة و تتساقط الأمطار و أحيانا الثلوج بحسب الموقع الجغرافي. يمتاز هذا الفصل بشدة البرودة ،في هذا الفصل تهطل الامطار والثلوج وتهب الرياح الهائجة. في هذا الفصل تهاجر الطيور من البلاد إلى بلاد ثانية بعيدا عن فصل الشتاء

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شبه الجزيرة العربية*
 هي منطقة جغرافية تقع في جنوب غرب قارة آسيا عند تلاقي آسيا مع أفريقيا.
حدودها البحرية هي البحر الأحمر وخليج العقبة من الجنوب الغربي، ومن الجنوب الشرقي بحر العرب ومن الشمال الغربي خليج عمان والخليج العربي. وسياسيا تضم الجزيرة العربية حاليا عُمانوالبحرينوالكويتوقطروالسعوديةواليمنوالإمارات العربية المتحدة. البحرين هي جزيرة صغيرة إلى الشرق من شبه الجزيرة. تقدر مساحتها ب 3,004,000 كيلومتر مريع (1,160,000 ميل مربع). اغلبها صحراء غير مستغلة. يسقط المطر في مناطق منها بينما قد ترتفع درجة الحرارة فيها لتصل إلى 54 درجة مئوية في بعض الاحيان. تعتبر المنطقة مهمة اقتصاديا لوفرة آبار النفط فيها.
*مناطق الجزيرة العربية*

من مناطق الجزيرة العربية الجغرافية :
الحجازنجدالبحرينعسيراليمنعمانالنفودالربع الخاليفي الألفية الثامنة ق.م. تحولت المناطق الرعوية في شبه الجزيرة العربية لمناطق صحراوية. كان البشر الأوائل قد إرتادوها ودخلوها منذ 5 آلاف سنة من ناحية الغرب. وظهرت المستوطنات في قطربالشرق حيث عثر على آلات صوانية وفخار من جنوببلاد الرافدين. وفي حوالي سنة 3100 ق.م. ظهرت زراعةالحبوبوالبلح في أبو ظبي وظهرت ثقافات أم النار في في شبه جزيرة عُمان وفي النصف الثاني من الألفية الثالثة ق.م. ظهرت صناعة النحاس علي نطاق واسع. وبنهاية الألفية الثالثة كان الخليج (مادة) علي إتصال بحضارات بلاد الرافدينووادي الهند وس. ومنذ سنة 8000 ق.م. وحتي سنة 6000 ق.م. كانت الآلات الصوانية التي وجدت شمال ووسط شبه الجزيرة العربية لمجتمعات صيادين وجامعي ثمار. وكانت رؤوس سهام. وكانت الزراعة تمارس أيضا. ومنذ سنة 6000 ق.م. حتي سنة 4500 ق.م. كان الساحل الشرقي قد إسنوطن لأول مرة وكان ينتج به الفخار. وفي هذه الفترة كان قيائل البدو يخيمون حول منطقة الرياض وأكبرها كانت تمامة حبث كانت تعيش قرب وادي نهر موسمي ووجد به كميلت من أشكال الحجر المستدير. وكان فخار من طراز عبيد من بلاد الرافدين مرسوم, وقد ظهر بطول الساحل الشرقي لشبه الجزيرة العربية حتي عُمان بالجنوب. وكان قد جلبه صائدو الأسماك بالقوارب من جنوب العراق. وكانوا يدهنون القوارب القصبية قرب القطيفبالقار. و كانت تصنع من الغاب (البوص أو القصب). وفي شرق شبه الجزيرة كانت تربية المواشيوالغنموالماعز مابين سنتي 4000ق.م. و3000 ق.م. وكان العراقيون يطلقون علي هذه المنطقة الدلمون. وعثر علي شاطيء الخليج أوان من الخزف مصنوعة محليا وتماثيل صغيرة من الحجر الجيري تشبه ماكان يصنع في بلاد الرافدين ورأس ثور من النحاس وفازات منقوشة في موقع تاروت مصنوعة من مادة الكلوريت. وفي البحرين أكتشفت مواقع دفن بالمئات ترجع لسنتي 2400ق.م. و1700 ق.م. بالعصر البرونزي. وكان الرجال والنساء والأطفال يوسدون فرادي ومعهم أوان خزفية وزيناتهم واسلحة وأكواب نحاسية وأوان حجرية. وخلال سنتي 2200ق.م. 1800 ق.م. إزدهرت التجارة بين بلاد الرافدينوالهند عبر الخليج العربي. وكان أهم التجارات أختام العلامات الدائرية ،التي عرفت بالأختام الفارسية الممهرة بالحيوانات وتتسم بالتجريدية. بعضها كان عليه الثور المحدب وكتابات هندية. وكانت مصنوعة من الحجر الناعم وكان لها نتوء مثقوب لتعليقها. ومنذ حوالي سنة 2000 ق.م. إستبدلت الأختام الخليجية الفارسية بأختام دلمون وكان نتوؤها أقل, ومحززة بثلاثة خطوط متوازية.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شبه جزيرة أيبيريا* 
تقع في الجزء الجنوبي الغربي من قارة أوروبا. تكون إسبانيا الجزء الأكبر منها وتحتل البرتغال الجزء الغربي فيها. من الجنوب والشرق يحدها البحر المتوسط ومن شمالها وغربها المحيط الأطلسي وتتصل مع أوروبا من طرفها الشمالي الشرقي. تشكل جبال البرانس الحدود الطبيعية مع أوروبا لشبه الجزيرة الأيبيرية. تزيد مساحتها عن 582 ألف كم مربع.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شبه الجزيرة الإسكندنافية* 
تقع في الركن الشمالي الغربي من قارة أوروبا. تمتد من روسياوفنلندا شمالا حتى الدنمارك جنوبا. دولتان فقط تقعان في شبه الجزيرة هما السويدوالنروج وتفصل بينهما سلسلة الجبال الإسكندنافية.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شانكيري (محافظة)*






*محافظة شانكيري* هي إحدى محافظات تركيا. عاصمتها مدينة شانكيري تبلغ مساحتها 8,411 كم2 ويبلغ عدد سكانها 270,355 نسمة كما يبلغ معدل الكثافة السكانية 32/كم2 .

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شاندونغ*


*山东省 = Shāndōng Shěng* 
*الإسم المختصر: 鲁 = Lǔ*
**

*شاندونغ* (بالصينية: 山东 = Shāndōng)هي مقاطعة داخلية في الـصين. تقع على واجهة خليج بوهايوالبحر الأصفر (بحر الصبن)، تقابلها على الواجهة الأخرى شبه جزيرة "لياودونغ". عاصمتها مدينة "جينان".

*الجغرافيا*

يغلب على تضاريسها الطبيعة الصخرية والجبلية، شواطئها متقطعة. في الشمال يقسم المنخفض المركزي المطل على شرم (خليج) "كياو تشو" جزئها شبه جزية "شاندونغ " الأعلى إلى شطرين. يتصل الجزء الغربي منها بالسهول الكبيرة في شمال الصين، والتي تكونت بفعل الترسبات الطينية لرافد نهر "هوانغ هي" الأدنى. يجتاز هذا الأخير (النهر) "شاندونغ"، ليصب في "بحر بوهاي".

*التاريخ*

ضمت منطقة "شاندونغ" إلى الـصين أثناء حكم سلالة "شانغ" (1765-1066 ق.م) أولى السلالات التي حكمت البلاد. تعتبر مسقط رأس الفلاسفة أمثال: "كونفوشيوس" و"مينغ تسي". كان لها دور كبير في تاريخ الصين القديم.
بسبب معادنها الوفيرة أقدمت القوى الغربية على بسط سيطرتها على كافة الموانىء فيها وكذا خطوط السكك الحديدة وهذا منذ القرن الـ19 م. تنازلت الصين لبريطانيا عن منطقة "وييهاي" (1898-1930 م) بموجب عقد إيجار. كما حصلت ألمانيا على نفس الحقوق في منطقة "تشينغداو" (1898-1915 م) لتخلفها اليابان وعلى نفس المنطقة (1915-1922 م). بدأ الألمان أول أعمال استخراج الفحم في المنطقة، ثم تسارعت الوتيرة أثناء فترة الاحتلال الياباني للبلاد (1937-1945 م). عادت "شاندونغ" إلى الصين عام 1945 م، بعد انتها ء الحرب العالمية الثانية.


*الإقتصاد*

من أهم المحاصيل الزراعية الفول السوداني، البطاطا الحلوة (وتعتبر "شاندومغ" أول منتج في الصين لها)، الحبوب، الصويا، الفواكه، التبغ والقطن. تشتهر المنطقة بتربية دودة الحرير (القز). يتجمع أغلب السكان حول مناطق المنخفض المركزي (ف يالشمال) وتتكاثف الأراضي المزروعة فيها. على السواحل حيث يسود مناخ معتدل، يتم زراعة الأشجار المثمرة (الكروم، الدراق، الإجاص).
تزخر المقاطعة بالموارد الطبيعية: الذهب، الألمونيوم، الماس، الرخام، الفحم (منجم "تسيبو")، البترول (حقول النفط في "شينغلي" إلى الشمال) والحديد. من أهم الأنشطة الإقتصادية تحويل الحديد والصلب، الكيماويات (السمادات)، والصناعات النسيجية (الحرير).

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شانون*

نهر شانون يقع في ايرلندا، وهو أطول أنهارها، يقسم غرب إيرلندا عن شرقها وجنوبها ويصب في المحيط الأطلسي.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شارع التحلية (جدة)*








*شارع التحلية* هو أحد شوارع مدينة جدة في المملكة العربية السعودية اسمه الرسمي شارع الأمير محمد بن عبدالعزيز. كان يسمى بشارع التحلية لوجود محطة تحلية المياة في رأس الشارع، ولم يرغب العامة في تغيير الإسم فبقي في أذهان سكان جدة يسمى بالإسم القديم.
يعتبر من أهم الشوارع الحضارية والحيوية في مدينة جدة ومركزاً من مراكز العمران نظراً لأن بين جانبيه تحمل أشهر الماركات وأرقاها والمطاعم المتميزة والمراكز التجارية الكبيرة, والعديد من البنوك مثل بنك الجزيرة والبنك الاهلي التجاري وبنك ساب وبنك سامبا والبنك الوطني العربي.
يبدأ الشارع من محطة تحلية مياه البحر الأحمر على الشاطئ وينتهي عندما يلتقي الخط السريع المؤدي إلى مكة المكرمة قاطعاً معظم شوارع جدة الرئيسية والحيوية.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شارل بودلير*





*شارل بودلير* (1821-1867)
شاعر وناقد فني فرنسي.
يعتبر بودلير من أبرز شعراء القرن التاسع عشر ومن رموز الحداثة في العالم.و لقد كان شعر بودلير متقدما عن شعر زمنه فلم يفهم جيدا الا بعد وفاته.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شارلمان* 
(742- 814) هو ملك الفرنجة بين عامي (768- 800) وإمبراطور الإمبراطورية الرومانية المقدسة بين عامي (800- 814). وهو الأبن الأكبر للملك بيبين الثالث (القصير)، حكم مملكة الفرنجة مناصفة مع شقيقه كارلومان حتى موت الأخير عام 771. عندها أمسى شارلمان الملك الوحيد لشعبه، فقام بحملات واسعة للسيطرة على الأراضي الأوربية المجاورة لمملكته ولتبشيرها بالمسيحية. فهزم اللومبارديين في شمال إيطاليا وضم إقطاعياتهم عام 774، وحاول طرد المسلمين من اسبانيا ولكنه فشل في ذلك عام 778، و نجح في السيطرة على بافاريا عام 778.
حارب شارلمان السكسون لسنوات عديدة فهزمهم وأدخلهم في المسيحية عام 804، وأخضع أيضا الآفاريين المقيمين على الدانوب وسيطر على العديد من الدول السلافية. وهكذا تمكن من إنشاء امبراطورية ضمت معظم الأراضي المسيحية في أوروبا الغربية باستثناء الجزيرة البريطانية، جنوب إيطاليا وجزء من اسبانيا.


البابا لاون الثالث يتوج شارلمان إمبراطوراً للرسام الفرنسي جان فوكيه

في يوم عيد الميلاد عام 800 م توجه البابا لاون الثالث إمبراطوراً لما سمي بالإمبراطورية الرومانية المقدسة، واختار الإمبراطور مدينة آخنالألمانية لتكون عاصمته حيث بنى فيها تحف معمارية شتى لا يزال قسم منها قائم حتى اليوم.
دعا شارلمان الكثير من العلماء والأدباء والشعراء لمساعدته في البدء بنهضة دينية ثقافية في أوروبا عرفت بالنهضة الكارولينغينية. كما قام أيضا بسن القوانين وبتنظيم الأمور الإدارية في إمبراطوريته وأدخل الكتابة في الشؤون الحكومية.
خلفه بعد موته ابنه لويس الورع والذي كان شارلمان قد سبق وتوجه على العرش.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شاه جهان*


*غياث الدين خُرّم بن جهانكير*، الملقب *شاه جهان* (أي ملك الدنيا) (5 يناير1592/1000هـ - 22 يناير1666/1067هـ) هو أحد حكام الهند في القرن الحادي عشر الهجري. أشهر ما ترك هو تاج محل، ضريح زوجته ممتاز محل.
ولد شاه جهان من أم هندوكية. هو ثالث أبناء جهانكير. اتصف شاه جهان برجاحة العقل، والذكاء، وقوة العزيمة حتى كان جدّه أكبر شديد الاعتزاز به، وقد عهد إليه أبوه بحكومة الدكن حينما علم منه مقدرته على الحكم وما أظهره من كفاءة في حرب المخالفين، وما أبداه من حنكة ودراية حين أرغم المَلِك عنبر الحبشي على قبول شروطه بعدما أنزل الهزائم به.
تعرض شاه جهان في بداية حكمه لبعض الثورات الداخلية إلا أنه تغلب عليها وواجه العديد من التجار البرتغاليين وقضى عليهم. واصل شاه جهان فتوحاته في الدكن، وأقام ابنه أورنكزيب نائبا له عام 1045 هـ، كما استطاع شاه جهان استرداد إقليم قندهار من أيدي الفرس، وحينما أحس شاه جهان بالمرض عهد إلى أحد أبنائه الأربعة بالحكم، ولكن حدث خلاف بينهم في هذا الأمر. وتوفي شاه جهان عام 1067 هـ

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شانغهاي*
 وأحياناً *شنغهاي* : أكبر مدن الـصين من حيث تعداد السكان، وعاصمة البلاد الإقتصادية. إدراياً، تعتبر "شانغهاي" إحدى البلديات المركزية الأربع في البلاد (راجع: "التقسيمات الإدارية في الصين"). تقع في وسط ساحل بر الصين وعند مصب نهر اليانغتسي، وتتمتع بموقع جغرافي متميز جعل منها مرفأً تجارياً مهماّ و إحدى أكبر أقطاب الصناعة في البلاد
* السكان*

بلغ عدد السكان في شنغهاي الكبرى 31.300.000 نسمة عام 2003 م -حوالي 16.500.000 ن بدون عد سكان الضواحي-. يتجمع هذا العدد في مساحةٍ لا تتجاوز الـ82.000 كلم² (الكثافة السكانية 2588 ن/كلم2). و تتواجد في المدينة أكثر من 4500 ناطحة سحاب، يبلغ ارتفاع أعلاها 488 متراً.

* التاريخ*


* الهيمنة الأجنبية*

أُسِسَتْ القرية الصغيرة في القرن الحادي عشر، وغلب عليها نشاط الصيد البحري. وحتى القرن الثامن عشر، لم يكن لها شأنٌ يُذكر في تاريخ البلاد. في عام 1842، وبعد "إتفاقية نانكين"، بدأت المدينة عهداً جديد مع انفتاحها على التجارة الخارجية. وضعت الإتفاقية الموقعة حداً لحروب الأفيون بين بريطانياوالـصين، أصبحت "شانغهاي" منطقة امتيازات بريطانية. ثم تحصّلت دول أخرى كـ"فرنسا" والولايات المتحدة على امتيازات مماثلة في المدينة. شجع هذا المناخ العديد من البنوك والشركات التجارة العالمية على الاستقرار في هذه المنطقة الخاصة التي كانت تقع تحت الإدارة الغربية. عام 1857 م حصلت بريطانيا على حق الإبحار في نهر "يانغتسي"، عرفت التجارة في شانغهاي ازدهارا حقيقيا، وأصيح ميناءها من أنشط الموانىء في الصين. كانت تمر عبره ربع (1/4) التجارة البحرية الصينية. تدفقت الأصول الأجنبية على الصناعة المحلية، كانت اليد العاملة الرخيصة والوفيرة من أهم الأسباب في ذلك.

* السيادة الصينية*


"شانغهاي: شارع نانجنغ، أحد أنشط الشوارع التجارية في العالم"

كان الصينيون تواقون للتخلص من الهيمنة الأجنية على المدينة. عرفت "شانغهاي" نشاطات سياسية مكثقة، عقد فيها أول مؤتمر للحزب الشيوعي الصيني (1921 م). عام 1927 م قامت الجيوش الوطنية بقيادة "جيانغ جيشي" بالإستيلاء على المدينة ، وتم وضعها تحت إدراة حكومة "غيومندانغ" (أول حكومة وطنية بعد اسقاط حكم سلالة "تشنغ" سنة 1911 م)، قام هؤلاء بحملة لطرد الشيوعيين من المدينة.
وقعت تحت الإحتلال الياباني مابين 1937-1945 م، ثم استرجعتها الـصين بعد نهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية. تخلت كل من بريطانيا، فرنساوالولايات المتحدة عن إمتيازاتها في المدينة. قامت القوات الشيوعية بالإستيلاء عليها (1949 م).

*الإنطلاقة الجديدة*

بعد مرحلة من الركود، عرفت "شانغهاي" ومنذ خمسينيات القرن العشرين حيويةً جديدةً أعادت إليها دورها الريادي. شاركت المدينة في "الثورة الثقافية الصينية" وأصبح للجيش الدور المهيمن على الاقتصادوالسياسة فيها. أعيدت تنصيب حكومة مدنية عام 1979. شُرِع في اصلاحات اقتصادية (سنوات الثمانينات) وزاد بفضلها الإنتاج الصناعي، ثم ومنذ 1990 أطلقت الحكومة المركزية يد الحكومة المحلية في تطوير المدينة وجلب المزيد من الإستثمارات إليها (للحد من هيمنة هونغ كونغ على المنطقة). بُدِء في بناء المنشآت المدنية الحديثة (طرق سريعة، جسور، قطار الأنفاق) للدفع بعملية التنمية فيها.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* العمران*


"جادة بوند في شانغهاي: تقع على امتداد نهر الـ'هوانغبو" تتميز بهندسة المباني المتميزة -والتي يعود أقدمها إلى القرن الـ19 م، عرفت بعدها حركة عمرانية نشيطة في العشرينيات من القرن الماضي-، وتعد من أهم الشواهد على التواجد الغربي في الصين."

تعتبر شانغهاي مدينة حديثة، ويتجلى ذلك في هندسة مبانيها، على غرار البنوك، مباني المكاتب ومقرات الشركات العالمية. تزخر بالعديد من المعالم السياحية والثقافية: "حديقة يو" (أو "يويوان" ومعناها حديقة البهجة، وتعود إلى القرن الـ16 م إلا أنه أعيد ترميمها عام 1956 م)، "حديقة سحب الخريف القرمزية" (أو الأرجوانية)، والتي شيدت أثناء عهد سلالة "منغ" (1368-1644 م)، حديقة "هونغ كو" ومعبد بوذا المصنوع من اليشب، ويضم المقام تمثالين من اليشْب الأبيض لبوذا، قام أحد الرهبان البوذيين باستقدامها من بيرمانيا (ميانمار اليوم) أثناء إحدى رحلاته عام 1882 م.
على أكثر الأمكنة ارتيادا هو "متنزه تشونغشان"، والذي يقع بمحذاة جادة بوند (شارع عريض) الممتدة على طول نهر "هوانغبو"، وتكثر في المنطقة الحدائق والمباني القديمة ذات النمط الأوروبي، وقد شيد معظمها مابين نهاية القرن الـ19 وبدايات القرن الـ20.

* المدينة*


"شانغهاي: أحد المباني الحديثة في المدينة"

يقع مركز (قلب المدينة) شانغهاي وسط مايعرف إداريا بـ"بلدية شانغهاي المركزية"، ويعيش فيها (باحتساب الضواحي) حوالي 13 مليون نسمة. ويمكن تقسميها إلى ثلاث مناطق متباينة:
*المدينة الأجنبية*: إلى الشمال من المدينة، وفيها يقع قلب شنغهاي النابض عند تقاطع "جادة بوند" مع "شارع نان ينغ". وتمتد "جادة بوند" (جادة: شارع عريض) على طول نهر "هوانغبو"، وتوجد على أحد جانبيه ناطحات سحاب صينية بنيت في العشرينيات من القرن العشرين. كما يوجد في جانبه الآخر حدائق عامة وتتوالى خلف الحدائق على طول النهر أرصفة الميناء وأحواض السفن، تتواجد المحلات والمطاعم بكثرة على طول "شارع نان يِنغ"، ويوجد أيضًا على هذا الشارع ميدان بريطاني قديم لسباق الخيل تَمَّ تحويله إلى ملعب رياضي. وتكثر ناطحات السحاب في هذا الحي. حلت العائلات الصينية محل الأجانب ويتجمع هؤلاء في مناطق سكنية خاصة. *المدينة الصينية*: كانت دوما مأهولة بالصينيين (على عكس المدينة الأجنبية)، يقع جنوبي المدينة الأجنبية. وتكثر فيها المباني السكنية وتجارية والشوارع فيها ضيقة ومُتعرجة (على النمط الصيني القديم). *الضواحي*: لحل مشكلة الإكتظاظ، قامت الحكومة الصينية في الخمسينيات من القرن الـ20 ببناء 11 ضاحية حول المدينة القديمة، وتحتوي هذه الضواحي على شقق سكنية ومصانع ومزارع ومدارس ومحلات تجارية. 
*الإقتصاد*

نظرا لأنها قاعدة صناعية شاملة وأكبر الموانئ في الـصين، تحتل مدينة "شانغهاي" مكانة هامة في اقتصاد البلاد. ومن صناعاتها الرئيسية التعدين وصناعة الآلات والسفن والكيماويات والإلكترونيات والمقاييس والصناعة الخفيفة والغزل والنسيج .. الخ. كما تعرف التجارة والأعمال المصرفية وخدمات النقل البحري حركة كبيرة أيضا.

"ناطحات السحاب في حي بودونغ في شانغهاي ويظهر في الصور مبنى "بودونغ" المتميز، والذي يعد أعلى المباني في المدينة"

يقع حي "بودونغ" الجديد والذي يبعد عن أحياء مدينة شانغهاي القديمة على الضفة الأخرى من "نهر هوانغبو". وتهدف الحكومة الصينية إلى تنمية حي بودونغ الجديد ثم فتحه على العالم الخارجي، وتتوقع أن يتحول إلى أهم المناطق الإقتصادية على المستوى العالمي والقلب النابض للمدينة. ويتوقع الخبراء أن تصبح مدينة شانغهاي في خلال بضعة سنوات من أكبر مراكز الإقتصاد والمال والتجارة في العالم.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شامبو*

*الشامبو* Shampoo هو منتج كمياوي يستخدم للعناية بالشعر وتنظيفه ومنه نوع للعناية بالجسم وتنظيفه ومنه ما يضاف إلى ماء مغطس الإستحمام.و يستعمل الشامبو في إزالة الزيوت التي تفرزها قشرة الرأس ، ولا يصلح الصابون لإزالة هذه الزيوت وما يتعلق بها من غبار ، وذلك لأن الصابون نفسه يترك راسبا خفيفا على سطح الشعر؛لأنه يتفاعل مع الأملاح والأحماض الموجودة طبيعيا في الماء ويكون معا رواسب لا تقبل الذوبان . وكثيرا ما نلاحظ هذه الرواسب على حافة الأكواب وعلى بعض الملابس ، وهي تعطي لونا أصفر للملابس عند كيها على درجة حرارة عالية . وعندما توجد هذه الرواسب على سطح الشعر تفقده لمعته وجماله الطبيعي . وقد كان المصريون القدماء ينظفون شعورهم بالماء وعصير الليمون مع بعض قطرات العطر ، واستعمل في أوربا في أواخر العصور الوسطي محلول ساخن من الصابون في الماء مع قليل من الصودا . وقد ظهرت كلمة شامبو في إنجلترا في أول الأمر ، وهي كلمة هندية تعني التدليك ، ولكن الإنجليز استخدموا تفاخرا منهم دليلا على علو نفوذهم الطبقي والسياسي .وقد ظهر أول شامبو حقيقي من نوع المنظفات الصناعية عام 1890 ،وتم بيعه في الأسواق بعد الحرب العالمية الأولى ، ثم ازدهرت صناعة الشامبو بعد ذلك ازدهارا كبيرا في كثير من الدول ، وصنعت منه أنواع أخرى بها كثير من الإضافات ، مثل الفيتامينات والعطور وغيرها .يحوي الشامبو عادة على مواد صابونية منظفة ومطهرة مع أضافات من فيتامينات ومطيبات عطرية وبلاسم ذات فوائد جمة للشعر وللبشرة, هذه المواد المضافة قد تكون ذات أساس قلوي أو حامضي أومتعادل مما يستدعي الحذر والحرص والأنتباه عند أختيار الشامبو ووجوب معرفة مكوناته والغرض أستخدامه له كي لايعطي نتيجة غير مرغوب فيها. في الأسواق شامبوهات للأستخدام لإغراض مختلفة ومنها ماهو لغرض محدد بعينه, فهاك شامبوهات للشعر الدهني وشامبوهات للشعر الجاف ومنها ما هو للجسم ومنها ما هو مخصص لغسيل الأواني أو السيارات مثلا وهناك شامبو خاص للأطفال لايؤثر على عيونهم فيحرقها.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شامة*

الشامة ( و تعرف أيضا بأسم الخال . و تسمي الوحمة عند المصرين) هي علامة طبيعية تظهر علي الطبقة الخارجية من جلد الانسان منذ ولادته و عادة ما تكون بلون داكن أكثر من لون البشرة العادية. و تتكون الشامة نتيجة تركز مكثف للخلايا السحامية في موضع معين من جسم الانسان.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شاه*

*شاه* (بالفارسيةوالكردية) هي كلمة بمعنى ملك، تطلق على الحاكم في إيران.

----------


## شجن الذكريات

الشمس 
 

الشمس مصدر الدفء والضياء على الأرض وبدون الشمس تنمحى الحياة الراقية على الأرض . فالطاقة الشمسية لازمة للحياة النباتيةوالحيوانية ، كما أن معظم الطاقات الأخرى الموجودة على الأرض مثل الفحموالبترولوالغاز الطبيعىوالرياح ما هى إلا صور مختلفة من الطاقة الشمسية وقد يندهش القارىء إذا ما علم أن الشمس التى هى عماد الحياة على الأرض والتى قدسها القدماء لهذا السبب ، ما هى إلا نجما متوسطا في الحجم والكتلةواللمعان ، حيث توجد في الكون نجوم أكبر من الشمس تعرف بالنجوم العملاقة ، كما توجد نجوم أصغر من الشمس تعرف بالنجوم الأقزام . وكون الشمس نجما وسطا يجعلها أكثر استقرارا الأمر الذى ينعكس على استقرار الحياة على الأرض . فلو زاد الإشعاع الشمسى عن حد معين لاحترقت الحياة على الأرض ولو نقص الإشعاع الشمسى عن حد معين أيضا لتجمدت الحياة على الأرض .
والشمس هى أقرب النجوم إلى الأرض ، وهى النجم الوحيد الذى يمكن رؤية معالم مسطحه بواسطة المنظار الفلكي . أما باقى النجوم فيصعب حتى الآن مشاهدة تفاصيل أسطحها نظرا لبعدها السحيق عنا . فلوا استخدمنا أكبر المناظير في العالم نرى النجوم كنقط لامعة وبدون تفاصيل ، أما لو استخدمنا منظارا متوسطا في القوة لرأينا مساحات على سطح الشمس تساوى مساحة القطر المصرى تقربيا . وعلى سبيل المثال المقارنة نجد أن متوسط بعد الشمس عن الأرض يساوى 93 مليونميل ويعرف بالوحدة الفلكية لقياس المسافات في الكون وتساوى 147.6 مليون كم . أما أقرب نجم أو شمس لنا بعد شمسنا يقدر بعده بحوالى 4.2 سنة ضوئية أى يعادل حوالى 42 مليون مليون كيلو متر .

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شتوتغارت* 
هي عاصمة ولاية بادن-فورتمبورغ Baden Württemberg في جنوب ألمانيا. يبلغ عدد سكانها حوالي 590,820 نسمة (إحصاءات عام 2005) وهي سادس مدينة سكاناً على صعيد ألمانيا.

*الصناعة*

يوجد بها مقر شركتي السيارات مرسيدس Daimler Chrysler و بورشيه، شركة الصناعات الكهربائية بوش Bosch و شركات أخرى مختصة بالصناعة الميكانيكية، الآلات البصرية، المنسوجات و الورق وتضم أكبر تجمع صناعي في أوروبا . تكثر زراعة العنب في محيط المدينة، يعود سبب ذلك لتمتع الولاية بالطقس المعتدل و طبيعتها الجبلية.

*ثقافياً وأكادمياً*

وفيها جامعة شتوتغارت و جامعة هوهنهايم, أكاديمية للفنون التشكيلية، معهد عالي للموسيقى و التمثيل و معاهد تقنية عدة. تشتهر المدينة بالحياة الثقافية فيها، حيث تكثر عروض المسارح، الأوبرا، الباليه و الحفلات الموسيقية.

* العبادة*

فيها ما يقارب 20 مسجداً ، و المركز الإسلامي في شتوتغارت
* من أهم معالمها*

شارع الملك (كونغ شتراسه) K&ouml;nigstra&szlig;e ميدان القصر القصر الجديد ميدان شيلر حي فايزنهوف متحف مرسيدس-بنز حديقة فيلهيلما للحيوانات قصر جامعة هوهنهايممتحف المرسيدس برج التلفزيون

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شجرة الديمن في عدن*

هي شجرة معروفة جيداٍ في عدن (اليمن الجنوبية). ثمرتها من الخارج تشبه ثمرة الفاصوليا و لكن حبوبها منفوخة لدرجة الكروية عند النضج.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شخصية شبه فصامية*

و هي شخصية أفكارها غريبة نوعا ما و تفصلها عن الواقع أحيانا و تسيطر عليها الظنون و اللأوهام كما تسلك سلوكا في غاية الغرابة يثير الأندهاش كما قد تتصور هذه الشخصية أن لديها قدرات خاصة كالشفافية و معرفة الأحداث قبل وقوعها و رؤية ما لا يراه الناس, و مشاعرة متناقدة و متقلبة و لكنها تتسم عموما بالبرودة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شخصية اعتمادية*

و هي يطلق عليها أيضا عديمة الشخصية فهي شخصية سلبية خاملة لا يمكن الأعتماد عليها فهي لا تبادر بطرح أي أفكار و لا أقتراحات كما أنها لا تعارض الآخرين لخوفها من أنها قد تفقد مساعدتهم لذا فإنه قد تقوم ببعض الأعمال أو السفر لمسافات طويلة كي تحصل على دعم الآخرين و لا يمكن أن تأخذ الخطوة الأولي في أي شيء وهي تعتمد علي الأخرين في كل شيء حتي في الأمور الشخصية فلابد أن تستعين بالأخرين و تأخذ رايهم و هذه الشخصية ربما سلكت التطرف إذا كان من حولها متطرفون نظرًا لنقص الثقة وعدم القدرة على الاستقلال بالرأي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شخصية انعزالية*

و تعرف أيضا ب*الشخصية الانطوائية* و هي الشخصية قليلة الكلام تحب العزلة وتتحاشي الناس بارادتها و هي هوياتها فردية مثل القراءة و التأمل و الأستماع للموسيقي و ليس لها اصدقاء كثيرين

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الشخصية الخيالية*
 تعني أي شخص يظهر في أي عمل من نسج الخيال. وهي -بدقة أكبر- أي شخص أو كيان يظهر في عالم من إبداع مؤلف ما. ولا تشمل الشخصيات الخيالية البشر فحسب، وإنما تضم أيضاً: الحيوانات، المخلوقات الفضائية، الآلهة، وأي مخلوقات وشخصيات ميثولوجية أخرى.
تكون الشخصيات غالباً محور النصوص المكتوبة، خصوصاً في الرواياتوالمسرحيات، ويصعب تخيل أي قصة تخلو من الشخصيات، بالرغم من وجود نصوص حاولت أن تخلو من الشخصيات (مثل رواية جيمس جويسصحوة فينيغان). وفي الشعر يحضر نوع معين من الشخصيات، يكون غالباً بشكل راوٍ.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شخصية متحاشية*

و هي الشخصية التي تتحاشي الناس عن خوف و ليس عن عدم رغبة مثل الشخصية الأنطوائية فهذه الشخصية تتمني التخلص من خوفها لتعيش مع الناس و تتعامل معهم و لكنها لا تستطبع فتشعر بالارتباك الشديد و الخوف من الناس و لذلك فان التحاشي و الهروب هي وسيلتها حتي لا تقع في الخطأ و لكي تحافظ علي كرامتها

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الشخصية الدورية*
 هي شخصية متذبذبة متقلبة فهي تجئ لها نوبات من الاكتئاب و هبوط المعنويات و عدم الحماس لاي شيء فتتحرك كالأنسان الالي لأداء الواجبات المفروضة عليها بلا أي روح و تستمر هذه الحالة أياما أو أسابيع قليلة ثم تعود الشخصية إلي حالتها الطبيعية أو إل حالة عكسية تماما من المرح والسرور و الشعور الغامر بالسعادة و الحماس و تستمر هذة الحالة أيضا أياما أو أسابيع قليلة ثم يعود إلى حالة الأكتئاب و تظل هذه الشخصية متقلبة بين المرح و الأكتئاب وتتاثر بالتقلابات وتثيرها أكثر مما ينبغي.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شخصية انهزامية*

هي الشخصية التي تتمتع بالعذاب و الأهانة الموجهة اليها فهي تستفز الناس حتي يسيئوا اليها و يوجهوا لها النقد و التجريح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شخصية شكاكة*

وتسمي أيضا *الشخصية البارانوية* و هي الشخصية التي تشك في جميع من حولها حتي في أقرب أقربائها فتظن أن الجميع يكرهونها و يريدون إيذائها و هذا الشعور يولد ميول عدوانية مثل النقد القاسي و السخرية من الأخرين

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الشريان*
 والجمع شرايين من اللغة الإغريقية "αρτηρία" ومعناها المملوء بالهواء.
هو وعاء دموي، ينقل -حسب التعريف- الدم من القلب إلى الأعضاء (كل أجزاء الجسم) وتطلق هذه التسمية على الوعاء الدموي بغضّ النظر عن نسبة إشباعه بالأوكسيجين. إلا أنّ أغلب الشرايين هي الأوعية الغنية بالأوكسيجين. والاستثناء هو للشريان الرئوي الذي ينقل الدم من القلب (بعد دورته في الجسم) إلى الرئتين لإغنائه بالأوكسيجين O2 وتخليصه من ثاني أوكسيد الكاربون CO2. ويرجع لون الدم الأحمر الفاتح في الشرايين إلى وجود الأوكسيجين بها.
الشرايين تحتوي تقريباً 20% من نسبة الدم في الجسم. الشريان الأكبر عند الإنسان هو الشريان الأبهر أو الوتين، وقطره يقارب 2.5 أو 3 سنتيمتر.


*أنواعها*

أنواع الشرايين هي:

1- العضلي: هذا النوع هو نوع معظم الشرايين الصغرى البعيدة نسبياً عن القلب. سبب التسمية هو نسبة العضلات إلى سماكة الجدار العائد للشريان. هذا النوع من الشرايين يلعب دوراً مهماً في تنظيم ضغط الدم لكونها تحتوي ضمن عضلاتها الملساء على لاقطات (مستقبل (كيمياء حيوية)) للهورمونات المنظمة لضغط الدم بشكل قصير أو طويل الأمد.

2- المرن: مثال الشرايين الكبرى القريبة من القلب. تتوسع لكونها مرنة أثناء عمل القلب "Systole" ما يجعلها لنقل تمتص الكمية الزائدة من الدم والتي لا تستطيع الشرايين التالية أن تمررها بشكل كامل في وقت عمل القلب، بينما تتقلص حين وقت ارتياح عضلة القلب "Diastole" وهكذا تفرغ محتواها من الدم عبر الضغط لما تحتويه من سائل والعودة إلى شكلها الأصلي. وهكذا تنشأ ظاهرة التدفق المستمر للدم، وتحمي الشرايين الطرفية من الفوارق العالية في الضغط بين فترتي عمل وراحة القلب.
من العلامات الفارقة لتمييز الشرايين عن الأوردة، أن جدار الشرايين يتضمّن نسبة أكبر من العضلات وهو سميك ومنظّم بشكل طبقيٍٍ أكثر وضوحاً ولذلك تظهر الشرايين أنها ثابتة بينما الأوردة تبدو ضعيفة، كما أن الشرايين لا تملك صمامات على طول مجراها بعكس الأوردة الكبرى خاصّة.


* بناءالجدار*

أما طبقات الجدار فهي:

1- الطبقة الداخلية (أو Tunica interna: Intima) تقع على احتكاك مباشر مع الدم عبر غلافها الداخلي البسيط التكوين أي من طبقة خلايا واحدة.
2- الطبقة الوسطى (أو Media) وتتألف من مرنتين. الداخلية (المحددة- دائرية) والخارجية (المحددة- طولية)
3- الطبقة الخارجية (أو Tunica externa: Adventitia)
وقد تكون الشرايين عرضة للعديد من الأمراض (كالأورامومرض هورتون Horton) وحتى سبباً لأمراض ضغط الدم أو غيرها كما سلف الذكر.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*حرف الصاد*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الصين
بلد في آسيا، هى الثالث من حيث المساحة في العالم بعد روسيا و كندا. تشترك الصين في حدودها مع 14 دولة : أفغانستان، بوتان، ميانمار، الهند، كازاخستان، قرغيزستان، لاوس، منغوليا، النيبال، كوريا الشمالية، باكستان، روسيا، طاجكستان و فييتنام. بعدد سكان أكثر من 1،250،000،000 نسمة، تعتبر الصين البلد الأكثر سكاناً في العالم اليوم.
تعتبر جزيرة تايوان من طرف "جمهورية الصين الشعبية" جزءا من البلاد الصينية، إلا أن الإعتراف الدولي بهذا الدولة يحد من هذه الطموحات، و لو مؤقتاً.
تأسست جمهورية الصين الشعبية رسميا في أول أكتوبر 1949 م. قام ماو تسي تونغ رئيس الحكومة المركزية الشعبية بدور كبير في قيادة الحركة الشعبية.
في أكتوبر 1976 تم القضاء على ماعرف بـ"الثورة الثقافية الكبرى"، ودخلت الصين مرحلة جديدة في التاريخ. قام دنغ شياو بينغ بأمور الحكم. وتحت قيادته بدأت الصين تطبيق سياسة "الإصلاح والانفتاح على العالم الخارجي" عام 1979 وتحويل مركز ثقل الأعمال إلى بناء التحديثات. وبواسطة إصلاح النظام الاقتصادي والسياسي، حددت طريق بناء تحديثات اشتراكية ذات خصائص صينية. منذ تطبيق سياسة الإصلاح والانفتاح على العالم الخارجي، طرأت تغيرات كبيرة عميقة على ملامح الصين. وأخذ يتطور اقتصادها تطورا سريعا.
مع تولى جيانغ تسه مين الأمين العام للجنة المركزية للحزب الشيوعي الصيني عام 1989، قاد المجموعة القيادية الصينية من الجيل الثالث. واصلت هذه المجموعة سياسات الإصلاح والانفتاح، مما أدى إلى المحافظة على استقرار وضع الدولة السياسي وتنمية اقتصادها وأعمالها الدبلوماسية. مظاهرات ساحة تيانانمن
في نوفمبر 2002، انتخب هو جين تاو أمينا عاما للجنة المركزية للحزب الشيوعي الصيني في الدورة الكاملة الأولى للمؤتمر الوطني السادس عشر للحزب الشيوعي الصيني. وفي مارس 2003، انتخب رئيسا لجمهورية الصين الشعبية في الدورة الأولى للمجلس الوطني العاشر لنواب الشعب.

*الجغرافيا*

تقع جمهورية الصين الشعبية في الجزء الشرقي من قارة آسيا، وعلى الساحل الغربي من المحيط الهادي. تبلغ مساحتها 6ر9 مليون كيلومتر مربع، و هي بذلك ثالث بلدان العالم مساحة.
تبدأ حدود الصين في أقصي الشمال من الخط المركزي لنهر هيلونغ شمال بلدة موخه (خط عرض 30ر53 درجة شمالا)، أما حدودها في أقصي الجنوب فهي حيد تسنغمو البحري من طرف جزر نانشا الجنوبي (خط عرض 4 درجات شمالا)، وتمتد أكثر من 49 درجة من خط العرض. في الشرق تمتد من ملتقى نهر هيلونغ ونهر ووسولي (خط طول 135،5 درجة شرقا)، وأقصاها في الغرب هي هضبة البامير (خط طول 73،40 درجة شرقا)، وتمتد أكثر من 60 درجة من خط الطول. والمسافة من كل الجنوب إلى الشمال ومن الشرق إلى الغرب أكثر من 5000 كيلومتر.
تمتد حدود الصين البرية 800ر22 كيلومتر، ويبلغ طول سواحل الصين حوالي 18 ألف كيلومتر. أراضي سواحلها منبسطة وعلى هذه السواحل موانئ ممتازة كثيرة ومعظمها مفتوح طول السنة. يحيط بالبر الصيني بحر بوهاي والبحر الأصفر وبحر الصين الشرقي وبحر الصين الجنوبي في الشرق والجنوب. وتبلغ المساحة البحرية الصينية 73ر4 مليون كيلومتر مربع. وبحر بوهاي هو بحر داخلي صيني، أما البحر الأصفر وبحر الصين الشرقي وبحر الصين الجنوبي فهي على أطراف المحيط الهادي.
وتتناثر في مناطق الصين البحرية 5400 جزيرة، أكبرها جزيرة تايوان ومساحتها 36 ألف كيلومتر مربع. وتليها جزيرة هاينان ومساحتها 34 ألف كيلومتر مربع. وتقع جزيرة دياويوي وجزيرة تشيوي شمال جزيرة تايوان الشرقي في أقصى شرق الصين. وينتشر على بحر الصين الجنوبي عدد كبير من الجزر الكبيرة والصغيرة والحيود البحرية والجزر الرملية يطلق عليها جزر بحر الصين الجنوبي، وهي مجموعة جزر تقع في أقصى جنوب الصين وتعرف حسب اختلاف مواقعها بجزر دونغشا وجزر شيشا وجزر تشونغشا وجزر نانشا.
*قائمة مقاطعات جمهورية الصين الشعبية*
*الجيش*
في ظل وجود 2.5 مليون جندي في الخدمة، فإن جيش التحرير الشعبي الصيني هو الأكبر في العالم.يتكون الجيش الصيني من القوات البرية،البحرية،الجوية، و قوة نووية استراتيجية. الميزانية الرسمية المعلنة لجيش جمهورية الصين الشعبية للعام 2007 كانت 48 مليار دولار أمريكي.

*تاريخ الصين العسكري*

يمتد تاريخ الصين العسكري من 1500 سنه قبل الميلاد حتي الوقت الراهن.وتمتلك الصين اطول فتره متواصله من التطور للثقافه العسكريه لاي حضاره في تاريخ العالم وكانت تملك أكثر جيوش العالم تطور لفتره طويله امتدت من 200 عام قبل الميلاد الي القرن السادس عشر ميلادي. ومثل تاريخ الصين يقسم التاريخ العسكري الصيني الي ثلاث مراحل الاولي الصين القديمه و الثانيه امبراطوريه الصين والثالثه الصين الحديثه وحكم كل فتره عده تهديدات مختلفه تنوعت من هجمات البدو من المغول الي هجوم الغرب الاستعماري لاحقا.

*السكان*

الصين أكثر دول العالم سكانا. وحتى نهاية عام 2002، بلغ عدد السكان الإجمالي في الصين 1284،53 مليون نسمة (ما عدا سكان منطقة هونغ كونغ الإدارية الخاصة ومنطقة ماكاو الإدارية الخاصة وتايوان)، وهذا العدد يمثل خمس سكان العالم تقريبا.
تعد نسبة الكثافة السكانية في الصين من أعلى النسب في العالم، ويبلغ متوسط كثافة السكان 134 نسمة/كيلومتر مربع. ولكن توزيع السكان ليس متوازنا: الكثافة السكانية عالية في المناطق الساحلية الشرقية، إذ تتجاوز 400 نسمة/كيلومتر مربع. وفي مناطق وسط الصين تبلغ أكثر من 200 نسمة/كيلومتر مربع. وتعداد السكان في هضاب المناطق الغربية قليل للغاية - أقل من 10 أفراد/كيلومتر مربع.
يوجد في الصين حوالي 56 قومية. وتعد قومية هان أكثر القوميات الصينية تعدادا (91،6٪ من مجموع السكان)، باقي السكان يشكل ما يسمى الأقليات القومية. و من هذه الأقليات الـ55 هناك 18 قومية فقط يتجاوز عدد أفرادها المليون نسمة، و هي قوميات تشوانغومان (المانتشو) وهويومياووالويغور ويي وتوجيا ومنغوليا والتبت وبويي ودونغ وياو وكوريا وباي وهاني ولي والقازاق وداي، وأكثرها عددا قومية تشوانغ، يبلغ عددها 16 مليون و179 ألف نسمة. بالإضافىة إلى 17 قومية يتراوح عدد سكان كل منها بين 100 ألف نسمة إلى مليون نسمة، هي قوميات شه وليسو وقلاو ولاهو ودونغشيانغ ووا وشوي وناشي وتشيانغ وتو وشيبوه ومولاو والقرغيز وداوور وجينغبوه سالار وماونان. و20 قومية يتراوح عدد سكان كل منها بين أقل من 10 آلاف إلى 100 ألف نسمة، منها بولانغ والطاجيك وبومي وآتشانغ ونو وأوينك وجينغ وجينوه ود آنغ والأوزبك وروسيا ويويقو وباوآن ومنبا وألونتشون ودولونغ والتتار وختشه وقاوشان ولوبا.
موقع خارجي يبين نسبة سكان الحضر إلى سكان الريف و النمو السكاني من عام 1950-2050م في الصين مقارنة مع بعض دول العالم:[[1]]. موقع خارجي عن القوميات في الصين وتوزيعهم الجغرافي في الصين:[[2]]. *اللغة*
تمثل لغة قومية هان (الصينية المنطوقة والمكتوبة) اللغة الرسمية للبلاد. وهي تستخدم في كافة أنحاء البلاد. و من حيث تعدادها تحتل هذه اللغة المرتبة الأولى في العالم. رغم أن اللغة الـصينية تشمل أكثر من 30 ألف مقطع (أو رمز) إلا أنه وحسب إحصاء المقاطع الصينية المكتوبة في الكتب والصحف الحديثة في الوقت الحاضر، يشكل حوالي 3000 مقطع صيني 99٪ من نسبة المقاطع الصينية المكتوبة المتكررة. ومن بين الـ55 أقلية قومية قوميتا هوي والـمانتشو تستخدمان اللغة الهانية، بينما تستخدم كل من الـ53 قومية الأخرى لغتها الخاصة. ولـ21 أقلية قومية لغتها المكتوبة. يتم تدريس اللغات القومية في المدارس و المناطق التى تسكنها هذه الأقليات.

*المعتقدات الدينية:*
كونفشيوسيةطاوية*الأعياد و العطل الرسمية*

الأعياد الرسمية و هي أيام عطلة للعمال في كافة البلاد: يمثل عيد رأس السنة الجديدة (أول يناير) أهم هذه الأعياد (يوم واحد). عيد الربيع (عيد رأس السنة القمرية الجديدة) (ثلاثـة أيام). عيد المرأة العاملة العالمي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الصقر 
طائر من فصيلة الطيور الجارحة لأن طعامـه يعتمـد على اللحـوم ، يفقس بيض الصقر في أواخر الصيف وتقوم أنثي الصقر باصطياد فرائسهـا من الـطيور الـمهاجرة في ذلك الـوقـت لاطعام أفراخهـا الصغيرة، اذا فقـست بيضـة من بيض الصقر وكان فرخـها ضعيف تتركه أمه بدون طعام أوتقوم باطعامه للأفراخ الأخرىالفوية الصقور ذات أنواع عديدة من أهمها الصقر الحر والذي يشتهر بأنواعه (الحجازي والجرودي والقطامي) والشاهين والعوسق (الذي يتواجد في منطقة جبل حمرين في العراق) والجير والمغربي والفارسي والشامي والبخاري والوكري.
الصقر صياد ماهر جبل على صيد فرائسه ليقتات عليها الأمر الذي دفع الكثيرين للاستفادة من هذه الميزة لتدريبه للاستعانة فيه على الصيد.
و في بعض الدول يربى الصقر على انه حيوان اليف يعتمد عليه في جلب القوت من ارانب و بعض الطيور

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*صياد السمك رمادي الرأس Grey-headed Kingfisher وهو من الطيور ذات المنقار الطويل يتغذى هذا الطائر على* *الحشرات* *والضفادع** والعظايات بعد أن ينقض عليها من عشه العالي.*
*يرتبط وصول صياد السمك رمادي الرأس إلى* *وادى ظفار** ارتباطاً وثيقاً ببداية موسم الخريف . وبحلول شهر نوفمبر تكون الطيور الكبيرة قد انتهت من التزاوج وغادرت تاركة صغارها وراءها لكي تلحق بها إلى* *إفريقيا**.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*صوف*

للصوف الغنمي طريقتين للغسل الطريقة الأولى آليا وتقوم على أساس ماكنات من صنع بولندي ولها عدة أحجام المتوسط والكبير لكن لهذه الطريقة سلبية وهي انها تستهلك الصوف أي ينقص عن وزنه الأول كثيرا هذا من الجانب التجاري اما عن الجودة فهي تغسل جيدا حتى يصبح الصوف قطنيا ويفظل لها صوف الصحراء كالجزائري والليبي الطريقة الثانية يدويا وهي تقليدية وبطيئة لكن من الناحيتين الجودة والإقتصاد هي الأفظل فصناعة الصوف لدى الكثير من الدول لا تزال تحافظ على طابعها التقليدي فهي من التراث الإنساني المشترك بين الشعوب لإرتباط الصوف منذ القدم بحياة الإنسان وتعتمد هذه الطريقة على غمس الصوف في الماء المغلي بدرجة حرارة عالية ويستحسن ان يبيت الصوف مغموسا حتى يتخلص من كل الدهون والتربة حتى تسهل عملية الغسل ومن ثم يضرب الصوف بالعصي وهمو في الماء ثم ينقل إلى اناء آخر وينشف أي يفك من بعضه وينقل إلى اناء آخر أيضا حتى يكون الماء المتبقي لا يتغير لونه ثم ينشر في الظل حتى يجف تماما ثم ينشف مرة أخرى وهو ناشف ثم يعرض إلى أشعة الشمس

----------


## عيون لاتنام

يعرّف *الصابون* بأنه منتج يستخدم مع الماء وذلك لتقليل التوتر السطحى ومن ثم يقوم بطرد الاجزاء غير المرغوب فيها الموجودة على البشرة وبصفة خاصة الدهون وذلك من خلال خاصية كيمائية تعرف بالرغوة.
تتطلب عملية تصنيع الصابون فهم كامل للكيمياء ،قديما كانت هذه العملية تتطلب وقت طويل لاعدادها ومراحل عديدة اثناء التنفيذ،وكمبدا عام نستطيع ان نقوم بتصنيع الصابون اذا ادركنا ان تصنيعه يتم بناء على تفاعل كيميائى في ابسط صوره بين الحمض والقاعدة والتى تسبب ما يعرف بعملية التصبن.
ويأتى الشق الحامضى في الصابون من مصادر كثيرة اهمها الدهون ،وبالنسبة للشق القاعدى فهو يعتبر من المكونات التى يصعب الحصول عليها نظرا لانها تحتاج إلى عمليات كيمائية صعبة حتى تظهر في شكلها النهائى فهذا الشق عادة ينتج من حرق مركبات عضوية 
إن الزيوت و الدهون المستخدمة عبارة عن مركبات للجليسرين وحمض دهني مثل الحامض النخيلي أو الحامض الإستياري. وعندما تعالج هذه المركبات بسائل قلوي مذاب مثل هيدروكسيد الصوديوم في عملية يطلق عليها التصبين، فإنها تتحلل مكونة الجليسرين وملح صوديوم الحمض الدهني. على سبيل المثال، فإن حمض البلمتين الذي يعتبر الملح العضوي للجليسرين والحمض النخيلي ينتج بلميتات الصوديوم والجليسرين عند التصبين. ويتم الحصول على الأحماض الدهنية اللازمة لصناعة الصابون من الشحوم والدهون وزيت السمك والزيوت النباتية مثل زيت جوز الهند وزيت الزيتون وزيت النخيل وزيت فول الصويا وزيت الذرة.
أما الصابون الصلب فيصنع من الزيوت والدهون التي تحتوي على نسبة عالية من الأحماض المشبعة التي تصبن مع هيدروكسيد الصوديوم. أما الصابون اللين فهو عبارة عن صابون شبه سائل يصنع من زيت بذر الكتان وزيت بذر القطن وزيت السمك والتي تصبن مع هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم. وبالنسبة للشحوم التي تستخدم في صناعة الصابون فتتدرج من أرخص الأنواع التي يحصل عليها من القمامة وتستخدم في صناعة الأنواع الرخيصة من الصابون وأفضل الأنواع المأكولة من الشحوم والتي تستخدم في صناعة صابون التواليت الفاخر. وتنتج الشحوم وحدها صابونا صل با جدا بحيث أنه غير قابل للذوبان ليعطي رغوة كافية ومن ثم فإنه يخلط عادة بزيت جوز الهند.
أما زيت جوز الهند وحده فينتج صابونا صلبا غير قابل للذوبان بحيث أنه لا يستخدم في المياه العذبة، إلا أنه يرغي في المياه المالحة وبالتالي يستخدم كصابون بحري. ويحتوي الصابون الشفاف عادة على زيت خروع وزيت جوز هند عالي الجودة وشحوم. أما صابون التواليت الفاخر فيصنع من زيت زيتون عالي الجودة ويعرف باسم الصابون القشتالي. وبالنسبة لصابون الحلاقة، فهو صابون لين يحتوي على بوتاسيوم وصوديوم وكذا الحمض الإستياري الذي يعطي رغوة دائمة. أما كريم الحلاقة فهو عبارة عن معجون يحتوي على خليط من صابون الحلاقة وزيت جوز الهند. (2)

*خطوات التصنيع*
*بالنسبة لصناعة الصابون السائل*

من المعروف ان الصابون السائل يكتسح السوق بقوة لانه يتم استخدامه على نطاق واسع في الحياة العملية فمثلا يستخدم لغسيل الملابس وايضا لغسيل الاطباق وايضا يعالج معالجات خاصة ليتم استخدامة كغسول لليدين بدلا من الصابون الصلب المعروف وذلك لتكوينه الرغوة التى بدورها تقوم بازالة اى متعلقات سواء في الغسيل او في اليدين وذلك بمجرد غسلة بالماء.
بالنسبة للمكونات الرئيسية المستخدمة في صناعة الصابون السائل سواء للاطباق او اليدين او الملابس. كبريتات الصوديوموالايثير بنسبة (16,5) . رباعي فوسفات البوتاسيوم (15) . الماء (49) . سيليكات الصوديوم (4,5) . عطور والوان (حسب الرغبة والطلب) . زيت جوز الهند وكحول ايثيلى وامينات (7,5) . لعمل الصابون السائل المستخدم في غسيل الاطباق يستخدم هذا النوع من الصابون السائل بمكوناته الخاصة لتنظيف الاطباق وذلك لاحتوائه على مواد كيمائية تساعد في تفتتيت الدهون والتخلص منها وذلك باستخدام المياه فيما بعد.
الخطوات العملية يوضع نصف كمية الماء في إناء من الصلب الغير قابل للصدأ لانه اذا كان قابلا للصدا سيتم تقاعله مع الصودا الكاوية مما يقلل من جودة المنتج ثم توضع الصودا الكاوية في الماء مع التقليب جيدا وفى اتجاه واحد حتي يبرد الخليط . يصب نصف كمية الماء في إناء آخر من الصلب الغير قابل للصدأ ايضا ثم يوضع عليه مادة السلفونيت مع التقليب جيدا. يوضع المحلول الأول مع المحلول الثانى الناتج عن الكبريتات ويقلبوا جيدا . يتم وضع السيليكات والجلسرين وذلك بعد ان يترك الخليط فترة . بعد ذلك تضاف الروائح والالوان الصناعية مع التقليب جيدا حتى يمتزج الخليط ويظهر اللون. قوم بتعبئة الصابون السائل في عبوات بلاستيكية مع احكام الغلق . ملحوظة لكى تختبر مدة جودة المنتج قوم برج الخليط جيدا لمدة 10 ثوانى ثم اتركة لو وجدت رغوة شديدة ظلت لحوالى 5 -10 ثوانى فبذلك تكون نجحت في صناعة الصابون السائل وبدرجة عالية من الجودة.
الان بعد ان قمت بتحضير الصابون السائل وتعبئته واختبار مدى جودته يمكنك بيعه في الاسواق التجارية المحدودة (السوبر ماركت) وبالاسعار المتدوالة في السوق والتى عادة لا تتعدى الثلاث جنيهات بالنسبة لسعر الزجاجة الواحدة .
وقد يعبأ الصابون السائل في الزجاجات البلاستيكية او في اكياس بلاستيكة وتوجد هذه العبوات البلاستيكية في اشكال عديدة منها.

* طرق أخرى لعمل الصابون السائل(سائل المنظفات)*


* الصابون السائل المستخدم في غسيل الأطباق*

من الضرورى ان تقوم بتكوين الصابون المستخدم في غسيل الاطباق بمكونات خاصة لان مكوناتة تقوم بتفتيت الدهون الصلبة التى توجد على اسطح الاطباق. مكونات الصابون السائل المستخدم في غسيل الأطباق

خطوات التصنيع يتم اضافة صوديوم الكيل اريل سلفونيت مع الماء ويخلطوا جيدا مع التسخين . قم بصهر زيت جوز الهند ودايايثانول اميد واضافته للمخلوط السابق . اضف على الخليط السابق كحول الايسوكسيلات . امزج الخليط جيدا مع التبريد في درجة حرارة تترواح بين 35 إلى 40 درجة مئوية . قم باضافة الكحول الايثيلى والماء والروائح والالوان إلى الخليط السابق . اترك الخليط فترة وذلك بعد تقليبه جيدا . تلاحظ تكون سائل ذو قوام وذلك باستمرار التقليب تحصل على الصابون السائل . ضع الصابون في زجاجات بلاستيكية محكمة الغلق .

* الصابون السائل المستخدم في غسيل الايدى*

مكونات الصابون السائل المستخدم في غسيل الايدى

خطوات التصنيع قم باضافة لوريل ايثير سلفونيت إلى الكحول الايثيلى مع التقليب جيدا حتى يمتزج الخليط ثم اضافة الماء . اضف ثنائى ميثيل اكسيد الامين إلى الخليط السابق مع التقليب الجيد . باستمرار التقليب والرج للخليط تلاحظ تكون سائل يزداد قوامه مع التقليب اضف اللون والعطور حسب الرغبة . ضع الصابون السائل في عبوات بلاستيكية مناسبة وجيدة الشكل ومحكمة الغلق. قديما قام بعض العلماء بعمل بعض الدراسات على اهمية استخدام الصابون ،فقد اكد الفيزيائى الشهير واليونانى جالين ان استخدام الصابون يعد من الاستخدامات الهامة نظرا لانه قد يعتبر علاج وقائى من بعض الامراض وخاصة الامراض الجلدية .

* لصناعة الصابون الصلب*

لا يختلف كثيرا الصابون الصلب عن السائل في المكونات وايضا يقوم بنفس الدور الذى يقوم به الصابون السائل مع فرق الاستخدام .
خطوات التصنيع قوم بعمل محلول من الصودا الكاوية واضافته إلى الكحول الايثيلى بعد تخفيفه بالماء . قوم بوزن حوالى 10 جرام من الدهون الحيوانية ثم اضافة محلول الصودا الكاوية والكحول الايثيلى إلى هذه الدهون الصلبه . قم بتسخين الخليط في حمام مائى لمدة من 30 إلى 40 دقيقة حتى يمتزج الخليط وتتفتت الدهون نهائيا . قم بعمل محلول من كلوريد الصوديوم وذلك باضافة الماء إلى ملح كلوريد الصوديوم ثم ضع الخليط من الدهون والصودا الكاوية في هذا المحلول واتركة فترة حتى يبرد . قم باخذ الخليط الذى تم عمله من الدهون والصودا الكاوية وملح كلوريد الصوديوم في اناء ثم وضعة على اللهب لمدة أكثر نم عشر دقائف حتى يغلى الخليط ثم قم بتبريد الخليط في درجة حرارة الغرفة وبعد ذلك وضع الخليط في حمام ثلجى. بعد وضع الخليط في الماء البارد ستلاحظ وجود راسب معلق في قاع الاناء قم بتجميعة واستخلاصة عن طريق القطارة وبعد تجميعه في وعاء قم بغسلة بالماء البارد . وباستمرار تعرض الراسب (الصابون) المتبقى للهواء ستجد انه يتجمد أكثر واكثر اترك الصابون بعد تجفيفه وضعه في قوالب تاخد الشكل الذى تود ان يظهر فيه وباللون اللى تحتاجة. تلاحظ بعد ذلك ان الصابون قد تصلب داخل القوالب التى قمت بوضعه فيها خذ الصابون الصلب وقم بتغليفة داخل اوراق بلاستيكية سواء شفافة او ملونة وبيعه يترواح سعر الصابونة عادة بين 50-80 قرشبعد ذلك يمكنك بيعها في الاسواق التجارية.
يعتبر هذا النوع من الصابون الصلب أكثر انواع الصابون الشائع في السوق .
والذى يحتوى على كلا من (دهون –زيت جوز الهند – زيت الخروع – صودا كاوية – مياه مقطرة – كربونات الصوديوم - سكر) صابونة بالجلسرين

خطوات التصنيع قم بتسخين 19 جرام من الدهون و18 جرام من زيت جوز الهند و19 جرام من زيت الخروع في درجة حرارة 55 درجة مئوية لتحصل على خليط متجانس . قم بوضع 250 سم من محلول الصودا الكاوية إلى الخليط . قم بتسخين الخليط امدة 30 دقيقة حتى الغليان، اترك الخليط في درجة حرارة الغرفة لمدة ساعتين . قم باضافة 45 جرام من كربونات الصوديوم مع التسخين وحتى الغليان واترك الخليط لمدة ثلث ساعة . قم باضافة 15 جرام من السكر إلى 160مل من الماء المقطر واضافته للخليط . اعد تسخين الخليط مرة اخرى عند 80 درجة مئوية وحتى الغليان . اضف اللون الصناعى والرائحة حسب الرغبة اترك الخليط حتى يبرد وذلك بعد وضعة في القوالب حتى يظهر في الشكل المرغوب.

* التعبئة*

يتم تعبئه الصابون في اوراق جيدة الشكل وتغليفة وتلوينة باكثر من لون ليظهر في اشكال بديعة ومن المهم ان يتم اختيار اغلفة جيدة الشكل حتى ترضى زوق المستهلك وتجذبه .

* صناعة الصابون البيتي*


*الأدوات المستخدمة*
½1 ك ( كيلو) زيت زيتون او زيت طعام .¼ ك من الصودا الخاصه بصناعه الصابون .قطعة صغيرة قلفونيا بحجم حبة البندق يمكن شراؤها من العطار او من محل البويات .¼ ك من بودرة التلك . او السبيداج .¼ ك دقيق .½ ملعقة ملح .اوعية صغيرة باشكال اصداف كالمستعملة للتورتات .* طريقة عمل الصابون البيتي*

تنقع الصودا في ثلاث اربعا لتر ماء مذاب فيه ملح مع التقليب حتى لا تلتصق الصودا بقاء الاناء( يجب ان يكون معني ) . غطي الخليط واتركيه 24 ساعة تطحن القلفونيا و تضاف إلى الدقيق و بودرة التلك ويضاف الزيت .
ثم يضاف ذائب الصوداء بالماء المملح قطرة قطرة إلى المزيج مع استمرار التقليب في اتجاه واحد .
استمري في التحريك مدة 5 دقائق بعد تمام عملية الخلط .
يصب في الأوعية الصغيره بحذر مع هز الأوعية باليدين من الجوانب لاسواء السطوح . غطي سطح الصابون بعد ذلك بورق زبدة ثم كرتونه ثم يغطى الجميع ببطانية صوف ويترك في مكان دافء لمدة 24 ساعة .
تقلب الاوعية الصغيرة و نستخلص الصابون

----------


## عيون لاتنام

حرف الضاد

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ضب*














*الضب* حيوان بيوض يعيش في الصحراء والبراري, شكله الخارجي يكاد يشبه التمساح أو الديناصور عندما ينتصب. يصل طول الضب إلى 85 سم عندما يتمّ نموه. ويعتمد الضب على النبات في غذائه وشرابه فهو لا يشرب الماء إلا نادراً. يؤكد البعض بأن هناك فوائد من أكله, وكذلك توجد فائدة من المعالجة بدمه مؤكدة لدى الكثيرين من البدو
*أسماء الضب*

يطلق على الذكر "الضب" أو "العير" وأنثاه "المكون"، وجمعه هو "ضبان" على وزن فعلان. من أسماء الضب أيضاً السبحل وهو الضب الضخم، أما العدامل والعداملي فهو الضب الضخم القديم، والعلب فهو الضب المسن، والجحل هو المسن الكبير أيضاً وجمعه الجحول والجحلان. واسم صغير الضب الحسل والجمع حسال وحسول وحسلان، وبه يكنى فيقال: "أبو الحسل"، ويقال أيضاً "أبو الحسيل" على التصغير.

*التصنيف العلمي*

طائفة الزواحف Reptelia، رتبة الحرشفيات Squamata، تحت رتبة السحالي Sauria، عائلة العظايا Agamidae، جنس يورو ماستيكس Uromastyx.
الضب من عائلة العظايا التي تتميز أنواعها بالرأس القصير المثلث والجسم القصير والمبطط واللسان عريض ولحمي. يوجد جنس واحد للضبان في المملكة العربية السعودية وهو جنس يوروماستيكس Uromastyx وهذا الجنس يضم خمسة أنواع:
الضب المصري ميكروليبس microlepis aegyptius Uromastyx: يوجد في مصر، الأردن، العراق، سوريا، وشرق إيران، كما ينتشر في المملكة العربية السعودية، فيوجد هذا الضب في منطقة المدينة المنورة (الحناكية و سناف اللحم والحسيونية) وفي منطقة مكة المكرمة (عشيرة وظلم والخمرة) وفي المنطقة الوسطي (عفيف والدوادمي وهريسان وحول مدينة الرياض والبدايع) وفي القصيم (الأسياح و الرس وعقلة الصقور والمذنب وعنيزة والبكيرية والشماسية) وفي حائل (القري القريبة من حائل وسميرة والبعائث)، كما يتواجد على طول ساحل الخليج العربي. فهذا الضب كما هو واضح أكثر الضبان شيوعاً في السعودية، وهو من الأنواع الكبيرة الذيل على الرغم أنه مستدق في النهاية، إلا أنة اسطواني مفلطح وعريض عند القاعدة، والذيل أقصر من الجسم. توجد حوالي 20 فتحة فخذية وقبل شرجية. الجسم غليظ قوي مفلطح والرأس صغير وغير مدبب. ضب بنتي benti Uromastyx: ينتشر في اليمن وجنوب المملكة العربية السعودية. ocellatus Uromastyx: يوجد في مصر وفلسطين وسوريا وينتشر في الشمال الغربي للمملكة العربية السعودية. phiibyi Uromastyx: يوجد في اليمن ويمتد انتشاره في الجبال الغربية للمملكة العربية السعودية. thomasi Uromastyx: يوجد في عُمان، وينتشر في الربع الخالي وجنوب شرقي الساحل الشرقي للمملكة العربية السعودية. 
* الجسم*

جسم الضب قصير وغليظ يتميز بأطراف جيدة. يوجد في كل طرف خمس أصابع مزودة بمخالب قوية. لون الجسم يميل إلي اللون الرمادي أو البني، مع وجود تنقيط في الجهة الظهرية بنقط غير منتظمة الشكل بنية اللون، يتخللها لون أصفر. الرأس مثلث عريض مزود بفكين قويين. الذيل طويل نسبياً ومزود بأشواك قوية، ويتكون الذيل من 21-23 حلقة شوكيه منتظمة الاستدقاق من قاعدة الذيل إلي نهايته بحيث تكون أكبر حلقة عند قاعدة الذيل. الضب يستخدم ذيله أحياناً للضرب أثناء تعرضه للخطر، كما أن أسنانه وفكوكه قوية يستخدمها للعض الشديد، لذا الطريقة الصحيحة لمسك الضب تكون من خلف رقبته.
الذكر رأسه عادة أعرض وأكبر من رأس الأنثى، كما يتميز بلون أسود داكن. الزوائد الفخذية في الذكر أكبر من عند الأنثى. الضبان الصغيرة تشبه آبائها مع اختلاف في النقاط على الظهر.
يلاحظ أن الضب ينتشر وتكثر أعداده في أماكن معينة مثل القصيم والرياض لملاءمة التربة، لأن هناك عدة عوامل رئيسية تؤثر في كثافة أعداد الضب منها:
نوع سطح التربة وفرة النباتات والأعشاب والشجيرات المناخ، فالمناخ الصحراوي الحار والجاف صيفاً يناسب حياة هذه الكائنات.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

يتبع
جحور الضب
يعيش الضب في البيئات المفتوحة المستوية تقريباً حيث يقوم الضب بحفر جحره بنفسه ويبلغ طول الجحر حوالي من 1-2 متر، وفي بعض الأحيان يصل طول الجحر إلى حوالي 4 أمتار. تختلف أشكال الجحور وأشكال فتحاتها، فبعض الجحور تكون منعطفة ناحية اليسار مع اتساع عند المنعطف، وبعضها منعطف ناحية اليمين وتأخذ زاوية ميل بداية الجحر مابين 30-40 درجة. تأخذ الفتحات شكل هلالي تعلوها كومه ترابيه بركانية الشكل.
يبلغ عمق الجحر من عند مستوي سطح الأرض حتى العمق حوالي 1-1.5 متر وتكون اتجاه فتحات الجحور في اتجاه الشرق أو الشمال الشرقي عادة، حسب زاوية شروق الشمس، لأن الضب يحتاج في بداية يومه إلي تسخين جسمه.
الجحور تكون في الأرض عراء أو تحت جذوع نباتات والمسافة بين الجحور من 20-30 متر تقريباً. يقوم الضب بعمل فتحة واحدة للجحر بعكس بعض الحيوانات التي تعمل عدة فتحات للجحر بغرض التهويه والتمويه للهروب من الأعداء. الجحر من الداخل يكون به مناطق متسعة عند المنحنيات وذلك لترك فرصه لالتفاف الذيل، لأن ذيل الضب صعب الالتفاف فهو شوكي ومحدود الحركة. الضب يعمل جحره عادة بين شجيرات الرمث وذلك لعدة أسباب منها تثبيت الجحر بواسطة جذور هذه النباتات، والاستفادة من الظل في أشهر الصيف، وكعلامة لمعرفة مكان الجحر بسهولة.
عادة الجحر يكون لضب ولكن يلاحظ أن بعض الحيوانات تشاركه في هذه الجحور أو حولها، منها العناكب وبعض السحالي، لكن العلاقة الأكيدة في تعايش الضب مع العقرب السوداء. وهناك علاقة تعايش بين الضب والعقرب، حيث يوفر العقرب الحماية للضب من أعدائه كما أن الضب يوفر المأوى وبعض الفرائس للعقرب. تحتل العقرب حوالي 20-50 سم من بداية الجحر حيث تتغذى على الحشرات والفرائس الأخرى. وتكمن خطورة وجود العقرب عند بداية الجحر للصيادين سواء الحيوان أو الإنسان.

*غذاء الضب*

الضب حيوان نباتي التغذية بشكل أساسي يعتمد في غذائه على الأوراق وبذور وأزهار النباتات الحولية والمعمرة التي تنمو في البيئات التي يعيش فيها. كما أنه يأكل بعض الحشرات والمفصليات، ومنها الخنافس والعناكب والجراد والنمل والذباب. الضب لا يشرب الماء إلا نادراً جداً حتى أنه لا يحتاجها وذلك لأنه يستفيد من العصارات داخل العناصر النباتية والحشرات، حيث يستفيد من محتواها المائي داخل خلاياها. الضب لا يأكل النبتة كلها حين يجدها ولكنه يأكل منها قضمات صغيره ويذهب إلي نبتة أخري ويقضم منها قضمات صغيرة، وبذلك يحافظ على النباتات ويزيد الغطاء النباتي.

*النشاط اليومي*

الزواحف (ومن ضمنها الضب) من الحيوانات متغيرة الحرارة وذلك لأن حرارة أجسامها تتغير تبعاً لحرارة البيئة المحيطة بها. فالضب يدخل في البيات الشتوي مع بداية فصل الشتاء (حوالي شهر أكتوبر) عندما تصل درجة الحرارة إلي 20 درجه مئوية أو أقل في معظم فترات اليوم، ويبقى الضب طوال أشهر الشتاء حتى أول فبراير وفي بعض الأحيان حتى نهاية فبراير. لكن بعد انقضاء أشهر الشتاء وارتفاع درجة حرارة الجو (عادة في شهر مارس حيث تصل درجة الحرارة 26 درجة مئوية) يبدأ الضب في الخروج من جحره.
وعندما يقرر الضب الخروج للبحث عن غذائه في الصباح عند الساعة السابعة والنصف تقريباً، وتكون درجة الحرارة حوالي 29 درجة مئوية، فأن الضب يخرج رأسه في البداية من فتحة الجحر ويعرض رأسه لأشعة الشمس وذلك برفع رأسه إلي الأعلى ليسمح بتعريض أكبر جزء من منطقة الصدر لأشعة الشمس حتى تصل حرارة إلي 31 درجة مئوية، وهذه تستغرق حوالي نصف ساعة. ثم يبدأ الضب بالخروج تدريجياً من الجحر حتى يخرج بالكامل ويكون لونه داكن، ثم يجثم فوق فتحة الجحر لما يقارب أيضاً نصف ساعة أخري وذلك بملامسة بطنه للأرض لرفع حرارة جسمه، ويلجأ الضب في بعض الأحيان باعتلاء الصخور وملامستها لجسمه عندما تكون درجات حرارة الجو أقل من 30 درجة مئوية.
أفضل درجة حرارة للضب لنشاطه اليومي هي مابين 36-38 درجة مئوية حيث يمكث الضب أطول فترة خارج جحره في درجة الحرارة هذه.
أما داخل الجحر فإن الضب يتحرك في أعماق الجحر حسب درجة حرارة الارتفاعات المختلفة للجحر ففي المساء مثلاً تكون حرارة نهاية الجحر حوالي 41 درجة مئوية وتكون الحرارة في بداية الجحر حوالي 38 درجة مئوية في نفس الوقت لذا نجد في ليالي الصيف أن الضب يجلس عند بداية الجحر من الداخل. ويطلق على الضب وهو في بداية الجحر الخارجية ليلاً بأنه مكانس أو معوكر. والفترة مابين نهاية أبريل حتى بداية يونيو (حوالي 40 يوم) عندما يجلس الضب عند فتحة الجحر تسمى بالكنه، أما في الشتاء عند انخفاض درجة الحرارة في الخارج نجد أن الجحر من الداخل تكون درجة حرارته مرتفعة فيبقى الضب في هذه المنطقة، وإذا زادت البرودة نجد أن الضب يدخل في فترة بيات شتوي.

* التزاوج*

يحدث التكاثر في الضب بعد انقضاء أشهر الشتاء وقبل بداية فصل الصيف، وهناك دراسات أوضحت أن التكاثر يحدث خلال شهر مايو ويونيو ويتوقف التكاثر في نهاية أو بداية شهر يوليو. خلال فترة التكاثر هذه، تكون الخصي للذكر في أوج حجمها ويظهر البيض في قناة المبيض للإناث. بعد انقضاء فترة التكاثر تضمر الخصي للذكر ويختفي البيض من مبيض الأنثى. يعتبر شهر يونيو وبداية يوليو فترة وضع البيض للضب، وعدد البيض الموضوع من 32-40، ويكون لون البيض في البداية شفاف ثم يتحول إلي اللون الأصفر ثم إلي الأبيض قبل وضعه بعدة أيام، ويفقس البيض عن صغار تشبه الكبار في الشكل. يوضع البيض في حفره عمقها حوالي 50 سم، وتغطيها الأنثى بالتراب، وهذه الحفرة تكون داخل الجحر أو بجواره بحيث لا تبتعد كثيراً عن الجحر. والأنثى تحضن البيض داخل جسمها لمدة 5 أسابيع، وفي هذه الفترة يتطور الجنين داخل البيضة ويحتاج إلي 6 أسابيع أخري في التربة ليظهر الصغير من البيضة خلال نهاية شهر يونيو حتى منتصف شهر سبتمبر. والضب له فترة واحده لوضع البيض خلال موسم التكاثر.
البلوغ الجنسي للضب يكون خلال عمر ثلاث إلي أربع سنوات يتم التزاوج بين الذكور والإناث خلال شهر مايو ويونيو ويتم ذلك بعد الساعة العاشرة صباحاً عندما تكون درجة الحرارة مابين 36-40 درجة مئوية، وعندما يكون لون الجسم أصفر ويكون هذا في أوج نشاطها اليومي.
درجة حرارة الجو والغطاء النباتي ولون الحيوان كلها لها تأثير على التزاوج، حيث أنه عندما تنخفض أو ترتفع درجة الحرارة يتوقف التزاوج، كما أن وجود وفرة في النباتات يساعد على التزاوج، وقلة النباتات توقف عملية التزاوج، كما أن لون الحيوان الأصفر أو الباهت يساعد في عملية التزاوج، أما اللون الغامق يوقف التزاوج.
والملاحظ أن في فترة التكاثر يتم صيد الضبان مما يسهم في نقص أعدادها وبتالي انقراضها.

* الضب في السنة النبوية*

أخرج مسلم في كتاب الصيد والذبائح من صحيحة عن عبد الله بن عباس قال : دخلت أنا وخالد بن الوليد مع رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم بيت ميمونة، فأتي بضب محنوذ، فأهوي إليه رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم بيده، فقال بعض النسوة اللاتي في بيت ميمونة : أخبروا رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم بما يريد أن يأكل، فرفع رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم يده، فقلت: أحرام هو يا رسول الله؟ قال: لا، ولكنه لم يكن بأرض قومي فأجدني أعافه، قال خالد: فاجتررته فأكلته ورسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم ينظر. وأجمع المسلمون على أن الضب حلال أكله وليس بمكروه.

*الضب في الأمثال*

"أبله من ضب"، "أحير من ضب"، "أضل من ضب": لأن الضب في طبعه الحيرة والنسيان وعدم الهداية. قالوا: لذلك يحفر بيته في موضع مرتفع لئلا يضل عنه إذا خرج ابتغاء الطعام ورجع. "أحيا من ضب"، "أعمر من ضب": يضرب مثلا في طول العمر. "أعق من ضب"، "أخذه أخذ الضب ولده": يقال أن الضب يحرس بيضه فإذا خرجت أولاده من البيض ظنته بعض أحناش الأرض فجعل يأخذ ولده واحدا بعد واحد ويقتله فلا ينجو منه إلا الشريد. "أطول ذماء من الضب": الذماء هو ما بين القتل وخروج النفس.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

خلق الله تعالى الزواحف كغيرها من الكائنات الحية منذ ملايين السنين لحكمة ربما تكون حفظ التوازن لمنظومة الحياة على كوكب الارض. الضب أو ديناصور الصحراء كما يحلو للبعض تسميته واحد من أقدم هذه الزواحف التي بقيت على قيد الحياة. ويتبع الضب عائلة العظايا في رتبة السحالي التي تتميز بقصر الرأس المثلث الشكل. والضب على خمسة أنواع. ويمتاز الضب عن غيره من الزواحف بأطراف مزودة بمخالب قوية. وله فكان قويان مزودان بأسنان حادة تنمو من عظام الفك . أما ذيله فهو طويل نسبياً مزود بحلقات من الأشواك الحادة التي يدافع بها عن نفسه عند تعرضه للخطر. 
وينتشر الضب في صحراء الجزيرة العربية وبعض صحاري مصر إضافة إلى انتشاره في العراق والأردن. ويستوطن الضب السهول المنبسطة ذات التربة الصلبة ليحفر جحره المتفرع والذي يصل طوله إلى نحو ثلاثة أمتار وعمقه نحو مترين . 
لقد وهب الله هذا الحيوان قدرة فائقة على التكيف للعيش في البيئة الصحراوية القاحلة وعلى تحمل ظروف الجفاف والعطش لفترات طويلة خاصة في فصل الصيف. ويكتفي الضب بما يحصل عليه من ماء من غذائه ولكنه يشرب عند توفر الماء. والحراشيف الناعمة التي تغطي جسمه العريض المبطط، والطبقة السوداء المبطنة للجلد من الداخل فهي تعمل على تقليل تبخر الماء من الجسم. إضافة إلى الحد من وصول أشعة الشمس إلى داخل الجسم . وللضب قدرة على تغيير لونه مثل الحرباء فيبدو لونه زيتونياً مائلاً للصفرة وأحيانا عليه مسحة زرقاء مخضرة وتساعده الصبغات الموجودة في جلده على التكيف وفقاً للبيئة المحيطة به. 
وتلعب درجة الحرارة دوراً رئيسياً في حياة وسلوك الضب كغيره من الزواحف ليس فقط بين فصول العام بل حتى في النشاط اليومي للضب حيث أنه حيوان نهاري. وتظهر الدراسات والأبحاث التي أجريت على الضب أن درجة الحرارة الملائمة لمزاولة نشاطه تتراوح بين 34 و38 درجة مئوية. وللضب قدرة فسيولوجية وسلوكية تساعدة على التحكم في درجة حرارة جسمه. وفي فصل الشتاء يخلد الضب ويبقى في بيات شتوي في جحره دون نشاط ملحوظ حتى يفوح دفء الربيع ليخرج من جديد. وقد يخرج مضطراً من جحره عند سقوط الأمطار خوفاً من الغرق . 
موسم النشاط 
ومع بداية فصل الربيع يبدأ النشاط الفعلي للضبان حيث تخرج من الجحور وتقف على فتحاتها متعرضة لأشعة الشمس. وحين ترتفع درجة حرارة الجسم بعدها يبدأ الضب في الحركة والنشاط بحثاً عن الغذاء ولكون نشاطه خلال فترة واحدة فعمله مستمر من الصباح وحتى العصر. اما في فصل الصيف ومع اشتداد درجة الحرارة فيبادر بالنشاط المبكر لتأمين غذائه ثم يخلد للراحة في جحره ويعود لمزاولة نشاطه الغذائي عصراً وحتى حلول الظلام . 
ويختلف حجم وعمق الجحر وفقاً لحجم الضب ولذا يمكن معرفة حجم الضب من خلال معرفة قطر الجحر الخارجي. وقد ورد عن الجاحظ في الضب أن هناك علاقة تكافلية بين الضب والعقرب، حيث يوفر جحر الضب مأوى جيداً لها وتوفر العقرب حماية للضب ولا يهاجما بعضهما ابداً. 
وصدق الشاعر في قوله : 
وأفطن من الضب إذا خاف حارشاً 
أعد له عند التلمس عقرباً 
والضب يعتبر من الحيوانات العاشبة أي التي تتغذى بصفة رئيسية على الحشائش والأعشاب وبعض النباتات الحولية والمعمرة المتوفرة في بيئته إلا أنه قد يأكل بعض الحشرات. وذكور الضبان أكبر من إناثها من حيث الحجم أو الوزن ومتوسط الوزن في الذكور يبلغ ما بين 500 جرام إلى أكثر من كيلوجرام أما الاناث فهي اقل قليلاً عن الذكور. ويبدأ موسم التكاثر في الضب خلال شهر مايو و يونيو من كل عام حيث تبدأ الضبان في التزاوج بعد بلوغ عمر النضج الجنسي الذي يقدر بنحو 3 إلى 4 سنوات حيث يكون قد وصل وزنها نحو 450 جم. وتبدأ الاناث في وضع البيض في الرمال خلال شهر يونيو وحتى منتصف شهر يوليو. ويختلف عدد البيض من أنثى لأخرى إلا أنه يتراوح بين 10 إلى 25 بيضة وربما أكثر من ذلك. 
الضب يعاني اعتداء الانسان 
والضب على الرغم من كل هذه القدرات على التكيف والتأقلم ومقاومة الظروف المناخية الصعبة إلا أنه يتعرض إلى مالا يطيقه من البشر فهم يتفننون في صيده وقتله إما بغرض الهواية أو التسلية من قبل البعض أو الاتجار به كغذاء. ولم تمكن حيل الضب وجحوره المتفرعة أو حتى الحراسة الخاصة من قبل العقرب من حمايته من بطش البشر؛ فقد تدهورت اعداده. وبعد أن كان صيده بالطرق التقليدية كالمكناس أو يدوياً، تحول الناس إلى استخدام طرق لا إنسانية منها غمر جحره بالماء أو حتى تسميمه بتسليط عادم السيارات أو أسطوانات الغاز على حجره أو صعقه بالكهرباء أو صيده بالبنادق أو الشباك بمعدلات قد تصل إلى ما يزيد عن 100 ضب في اليوم الواحد. 
أظهرت الدراسات العلمية التي أجريت على لحم الضب أنه يفوق كافة أنواع اللحوم في نسبة الكوليسترول أحد أسباب مرض (تصلب الشرايين القلبية) . وهذه النسبة تتضاعف خلال موسم التكاثر نظراً للتغيرات الفسيولوجية للضب ولك أن تتخيل مدى تأثير ذلك على مستهلكي لحوم الضب على صحة قلوبهم. ولقد علت الأصوات الحريصة على بقاء واستمرار هذا الكائن التراثي ليسهم في جمال وتوازن البيئة. واتخذت الهيئة الوطنية لحماية الحياة الفطرية وإنمائها بعض الإجراءات والخطوات للحفاظ على ديناصور الصحراء من الاندثار؛ ولم يبق للضب سوى المناطق المحمية التي قد يجد فيها مأوى وموطناً يحافظ على بقاء نوعه. وأثمرت الجهود والتعاون مع وزارة الشئون البلدية والقروية بمنع الاتجار في الضب وبيعه ومصادرة ما يتم عرضه بالأسواق في المملكة وإعادة إطلاقها في بيئاتها الطبيعية في خطوه للحد من معدلات صيده والحفاظ عليه. فهل تثمر هذه الجهود في الحفاظ عليه؟ سؤال تطرحه الهيئة وتبقى إجابته لدى المواطن نفسه.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ضفدع* (Frog) ومجموعها ضفادع من البرمائيات وهناك حيوان أخر قريب الشبه منه يعرف بالعلجوم (Toad) ضفدع الطين وكلاهما من مجموعة أنيورانز (Anurans)، ويسمى صوتها نقيقاً.
تتواجد الضفادع في كل أنحاء العالم تقريبا عدا القارة المتجمدة الجنوبية، وتعيش في المناطق الرطبة. عادة ما تختبئ نهاراً وتنشط ليلاً. غذائها الحشرات والديدان, ومنها ما يعيش على النباتات.
لون جلدها بين الرمادي والبني المنقط, لها يدان قصيرتان ورجلان طويلتان تستعملهما للقفز في حركتها الاعتيادية, وليس للضفادع ذيل. الضفادع من الحيوانات ذات الدم البارد فهي تختفي في الشتاء حيث تسبت لحين تحسن درجة الحرارة.
أنواعها كثيرة تصل إلى 4000 نوع منها ما هو سام. تبدأ حياتها بالبيوض تضعها الأنثى في البرك وتلقح خارجيا. تبيض أنثى الضفدع كثير من البيض يصل 10000 بيضة تفقس عن مخلوق صغير يشبه السمك الصغير يعرف بالدعموص الذي مع الوقت يبدأ شكله بالتغيير فتظهر له أرجل وأيدي.
من الضفادع السامة ضفادع السكر والتي تتواجد في حقول قصب السكر وهي ضفادع سامة تملك أكياسا ذات سمية عالية خلف رؤوسها تقتل بسرعة الحيوانات التي تتغذي عليها.
يجمع بعض أنواع الضفادع لتقدم أفخاذه كوجبات طعام مميزة.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الضوء* هوو إشعاع كهرومغناطيسي ذا طول موجي، يمكن العين البشرية من رؤية الاجسام غير الشفافة من خلال انعكاسه عنها. كلمة الضوء أحيانا تطلق على الإشعاع الكهرومغناطيسي بجميع أطواله الموجية
*اللون والطول الموجى*

اختلاف الطول الموجى يمكن ملاحظة بالعين ثم يترجم داخل العقل للون من الآحمر طولة الموجى 700 nm البنفسج أقصر طول موجى حوالى 400 nm وبينهم تردد مختلف للون البرتقالى ،الآخضر ،الأزرق
الطول الموجى للطيف الكهرومغناطيسى خارج مجال رؤية العين يطلق علية الأشاعة فوق البنفسجية والأشاعة فوق الحمراء تستطيع بعض الحيوانات في بعض الأطوال الموجية المرتفعة الرؤية مثل النحل .
تعرض الجلد لأشاعة الفوق بنفسجيةUV لفترة طويلة يمكن أن يسبب حروق الشمس أو سرطان الجلد ،و نقص التعرض يسبب نقص فيتامين د.

*طبيعة الضوء*

غالبا ما يقصد بالضوء الجزء المرئي من الطيف الكهرومغناطيسي، و من الممكن ايضا ان يقصد به اشكال اخرى من الاشعاع الكهرومغناطيسي. الابعاد الثلاثة الاساسية للضوء (وكل اشكال الاشعاع الكهرومغناطيسي) هي الشدة (او المطال) و اللون (او التواتر) و الاستقطاب (او زاوية الاهتزاز). نتيجة لثنائية موجة-جسيم، يبدي الضوء سلوك الدقائق و الموجات.

*سرعة الضوء*

قانون سرعة الضوء:
*سر* = *طم* . *ن*
_سر_ هي سرعة الضوء، _طم_ هي طول الموجة، و _ن_ هي التواتر.
عند انتشار الضوء في الخلاء، من الممكن كتابة السرعة _سض_ بالشكل:
*سض* = *طم* . *ن*
و بالتالي من الممكن كتابة سرعة انتشار الضوء بوسط ما بدلالة سرعة انتشاره بالخلاء:
*سر* = *سض* / *ثا*
حيث _ثا_ هو ثابت يتعلق بالوسط الذي ينتشر فيه الضوء و يدعى بقرينة الانكسار.

*سرعة الضوء بالخلاء*

حسبت سرعة الضوء بالفراغ و كانت القيمة المحسوبة 299،792،458 متر في الثانية، اما عند مرور الضوء في اوساط شفافة فان سرعته تقل كما انه من الممكن ان يتعرض للانكسار و الانعكاس حسب طبيعة الوسطين اللذين يعبرهما .

*موجة ضوئية*


ما هو الضوء:
كان ولازال إهتمام علماء الفيزياء منصبا على معرفة مكونات المادة و القوانين التي تصف مختلف التفاعلات المتبادلة فيما بينها. البداية الفعلية كانت أعمال نيوتن حول الجاذبية, والمبنية أساسا على أعمال كبلر في رصد الكواكب. منذ ذاك الحين أمكن إنشاء نموذج لحركة كواكب المجموعة الشمسية حول الشمس. العمل الثاني لنيوتن كان يتعلق بالضوء فقد شكل إهتمام نيوتن بالميكانيك دافعا شديدا لتفسير تركيبة الضوء على أساس ميكانيكي بحت. لقد افترض نيوتن ان الضوء عبارة عن جسيمات صغيرة تسير وفق خطوط مستقيمة ما لم يعترضها مانع ما.
من الناحية التجريبية فقد كانت خواص الضوء ، كالإنعكاس على سطح مصقول و الإنكسار على سطح الماء, معروفة في ذلك الوقت لذا كان على نيوتن إعطاء تفسير لهذه الظواهر على أساس نظريته الجسيمية.
حسب نيوتن فإن انعكاس الضوء على السطوح المصقولة بحيث تكون زاوية الإنعكاس تساوي زاوية الورود سببه التصادم المرن لهذه الجسيمات وارتدادها بنفس كمية الحركة. أما إنكسار الأشعة الضوئية, فقد فسره بإختلاف القوى المؤثرة على الجسيم في كلا الوسطين.
لقد لاقت أفكار نيوتن نجاحا في أول الأمر لكن سرعان ما أكتشفت ظواهر جديدة تناقض هذه الأفكار: لعل أهمها يتلخص في ظاهرةإنتشار الضوء, حيث إذا ما سلطنا منبع ضوئي على حاجز به ثقب فالملاحظ على شاشة وراء هذا الحاجز ظهور بقعة ضوئية أعرض من الثقب و يزداد حجمها كلما ابتعدنا عن الثقب.
هذا يتعارض كلية مع فرضية نيوتن فإذا افترضنا أن الضوء عبارة عن جسيمات تسير في خط مستقيم فإن ذلك يعني أن حجم البقعة الضوئية سيساوي حجم الثقب لأن الحاجزسوف يمنع الجسيمات التي لم تمر عبر الثقب من العبور .
هذا دفع هويغنز إلى نتيجة أن الضوء عبارة في الحقيقة عن أمواج تنتشر في الفضاء بحيث كل نقطة من صدر الموجة تصبح بدورها منبع لموجة أخرى .
ثم جاء إكتشاف آخر ليدعم فرضية الطبيعة الموجية للضوء ألا وهو ظاهرة التداخل في تجربة شقي يونج, حيث تسلط حزمة ضوئية على حاجز به شقين أبعادهما من رتبة بضع ملمترات والمسافة بينهما بضعة سنتمترات, خلف الحاجز وضعت شاشة مشاهدة للأشعة العابرة للشقين .

لقد كانت نتيجة التجربة مذهلة فقد لوحظ على الشاشة مساحات مضيئة والأخرى مظلمة بحيث يكون ظهورها متناوبا أي مضيئ مظلم مضيئ مظلم وهكذا.... أثر الظاهرة كان أوضح كلما كان حجم الشقين أصغر ويختفي تماما إذا ما زاد حجمهما عن بضع عشرات من المليمترات

*المفعول الكهروضوئي (photoelectric effect)*

الظاهرة الكهروضوئية تحدث عند سقوط إشعاع كهرومغناطيسي على سطح معدن فينتج عنه تحرير الكترونات من سطح المعدن. ولتفسير ما يحدث هو إن جزء من طاقة الشعاع الكهرومغناطيسي يمتصها الإلكترون المرتبط بالمعدن يتحرر منه ويكتسب طاقة حركة. وهذه العملية تعتمد على العديد من المتغيرات وهي:
تردد الشعاع الكهرومغناطيسي شدة الشعاع الكهرومغناطيسي التيار الفوتوضوئي الناتج طاقة حركة الإلكترون المتحرر من سطح المعدن نوع المعدن 
بقيت النظرية الموجية للضوء سائدة لمدة زمنية طويلة, حتى نهاية القرن التاسع عشر أين سيؤدي إكتشاف المفعول الكهرضوئي إلى قلب المفاهيم. المفعول الكهرضوئي يتلخص فيمايلي: يسلط إشعاع ضوئي على معدن موضوع في الفراغ وفي وجود حقل كهربائي مطبق بين قطبين مربوطين بجهاز قياس التيار الكهربائي. في حالة عدم وجود أي إشعاع مؤشر الجهاز يشير إلى الصفر. عند تسليط الإشعاع يلاحظ تحرك مؤشر الجهاز دلالة على وجود تيار كهربائي اي ان عددا من الإلكترونات انتزعت من المعدن وانتقلت تحت تأثير الحقل الكهربائي إلى القطب الموجب. إلى هنا لا شيء يتناقض مع النظرية الموجية, حيث يمكن الإفتراض ان طاقة الموجة( والمتناسبية مع مربع سعة الموجة) انتقلت إلى إلكترونات المعدن. لكن التجربة أثبتت أن طاقة الإلكترونات لا تعتمدعلى شدة الإشعاع ولكن على تواتره : زيادة شدة الإشعاع يزيد فقط عدد الإلكترونات .
العلاقة بين طاقة الإلكتروناتE وتواتر الإشعاع f خطية: _V_ − _h__f_ = _E_ حيث V هو كمون التأين للمعدن يسمى كذلك جهد الخروج, h هو ثابت بلانك وهو العدد المميز لميكانيكا الكم. أول من قدم تفسير لهذا المفعول كان ألبرت آينشتين فحسب هذا الأخير فإن الضوء يصدر في شكل كمات متقطعة من الطاقة تسمى فوتونات كل فوتون يحمل معه مقدار من الطاقة يساوي جداء التواتر بثابت بلانك.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سرعة الضوء* في الفراغ هو ثابت فيزيائي مهم يرمَز له بالحرف c للدلالة على الثبوت(Constant) أو الكلمة اللاتينية celeritas.
قيمة c الدقيقة هي 299,792,458 متر في الثانية(1,079,252,848.8 كيلومتر في الساعة). لاحظ أن هذه السرعة هي تعريف وليس قياس منذ أن تم توحيد الوحدات العالمية, تم تعريف المتر على أنه المسافة التي يقطعها الضوء في الفراغ خلال 1/299,792,458 من الثانية.
سرعة الضوء تتغير بحسب الوسط الذي يتحرك الضوء فيه. عند عبور الضوء خلال مواد شفافة مثل الزجاج أو الهواء تقل سرعته. النسبة بين سرعة الضوء في الفراغ وسرعته خلال مادة تسمى Index Of Refraction. كذلك تتغير سرعة الضوء بتأثير الجاذبية ما يولد ظاهرة عدسات الجاذبية Gravitational Lensing.
إحدى نتائج قوانين الالكترومغناطيسية (مثل معادلات ماكسول) هي أن c, سرعة الأمواج الالكترومغناطيسية لا تتعلق بسرعة الجسم الذي يطلقها، أي أن سرعة الأمواج المنبعثة من جسم متحرك وجسم ساكن ستكون متساوية(مع أن اللون، ذبذبة وطاقة الضوئين ستختلف، هذا ما يسمى بتأثير دوبلر النسبي). إذا ما أضفنا إلى ذلك الاستنتاجات من النظرية النسبية يقودنا ذلك إلى أن جميع المتفرجين سوف يقيسوا سرعة الضوء بالفراغ متساوية باختلاف سرعتهم وسرعة الاجسام التي تطلق الضوء. هذا ما قد يقودنا إلى رؤية c كقيمة كونية ثابتة واساساً للنظرية النسبية. من الجدير بالذكر ان القيمة c هي القيمة الكونية وليس سرعة الضوء، فاذا تم التلاعب بسرعة الضوء بطريقة أيٍ كانت لن تتأثر النظرية النسبية بذلك.
حسب التعريف الدارج الذي تم وضعه سنة 1983 سرعة الضوء هي بالضبط 299,792,458 متر في الثانية، تقريباً 3 × 10^8 متر في الثانية، أو 30 سانتيمتر في النانو ثانية.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الضوء : موجات كهرومغناطيسية تنتقل في الفراغ بسرعة تساوي 300 ألف كيلومتر في الثانية وتتوقف طاقة موجات الضوء على تردد هذه الموجات فكلما زاد تردد موجة الضوء زادت طاقتها* 
*والضوء الابيض خليط من ألوان الطيف السبعة والتي يمكن جمعها في كلمتين ( حرص خزين ) حيث يمثل كل حرف الحرف الثاني من اسم اللون وهي مرتبة تصاعديا حسب التردد ( أحمر - برتقالي - أصفر - أخضر - أزرق - نيلي - بنفسجي )وتعتبر الشمس أكبر مصدر للطاقة الضوئية* 
*طبيعة الضوء* 
*مقدمة تاريخية : بما أن الضوء يملك طاقة وينقلها في الفضاء وبما أن الطاقة تنقل إما بالاجسام أو بالموجات اذا يوجد فرضيتين حول طبيعة الضوء هما ( النظرية الجسيمية - الدقائقية - لنيوتن ) ( النظرية الموجية للعالم الهولندي هيجنز ) ولكن لم تسطع هاتين النظريتين تفسير جميع الظواهر البصرية مما استوجب وضع نظرية توحد بين الخواص الموجية والجسيمية للضوء هي النظرية الكمية ونذكر هنا بلانك واينشتين وبوهر* 
*خواص الضوء* 
*الخواص الهندسية [الانتشار في خطوط مستقيمة - السرعة المحدودة - الانعكاس - الانكسار - التشتت ]ــــــــ*
*الخواص الموجية [ التداخل - الحيود - الخاصية الكهرومغناطيسية- الاستقطاب - الانكسار المزدوج ] ــــــــ*
*الخاصية الكمية [ المدارات الذرية - كثافات الاحتمالية - مستويات الطاقة - الكمات - الليزر ]* 
* انعكاس الضوء : ارتداد الاشعة الضوئية في نفس الوسط عندما تقابل سطحا عاكسا* 
*الشعاع الساقط هو الشعاع الذي يصل الى السطح العاكس* 
*الشعاع المنعكس هو الشعاع الذي يرتد عن السطح العاكس*  *زاوية السقوط هي الزاوية المحصورة بين الشعاع الساقط والعمود المقام من نقطة السقوط على السطح العاكس* 
*زاوية الانعكاس هي الزاوية المحصورة بين الشعاع المنعكس والعمود المقام من نقطة السقوط على السطح العاكس* *قانونا الانعكاس   Laws of Reflection* 
*القانون الأول زاوية السقوط = زاوية الانعكاس* 
*القانون الثاني  الشعاع الضوئي الساقط والشعاع الضوئي المنعكس والعمود المقام من نقطة السقوط على السطح العاكس تقع جميعا في مستوى واحد عمودي على السطح العاكس* 
*كيفية عمل البرنامج ( المحاكاة الحاسوبية لظاهرة انعكاس الضوء ) يمكن تغيير زاوية السقوط باستخدام الماوس بسحب المنزلقة الخاصة بها كما يمكن تغيير تردد الضوء الساقط وبالتالي تغيير اللون*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الضبع Hyena حيوان من الثدييات تلد وترضع صغارها, وهو حيوان مفترس من الحيوانات التي تعتاش على أكل الجيف وبقايا صيد وفرائس الحيوانات الأخرى لذى لقب بالـ Scavenger وهي تخرج للبحث عن طعامها ليلا منفردا او بمجاميع ، إلا أنه صياد ماهر كذلك ، ويتميز بقوة فكيه الهائلة ، فهو يمكنه سحق العظام بأنيابه.
قائميه الأماميين أعلى من ساقيه الخلفيتين ، ولذلك جسمه يتخذ شكلاً مائلاً
يعيش في أفريقيا وبراري منطقة الشرق الأوسط وتركيا والهند, صوته يسمى عواء وعوائه قبيح مزعج.
هناك عدة أنواع من الضباع:
الضبع المخطط Striped Hyena. الضبع المرقط Spotted Hyena. الضبع الاسمر Brown Hyena. " مع أن منظرها يشبه الكلاب إلا أن الضباع تنتسب إلى فصيلة أخرى فهي لا تحسن الركض مثل الكلاب وظهرها أشد إنحدارا نحو الوراء وتوجد أربعة أنواع من الضباع : المرقطة والبنية اللون تعيش في سهول أفريقيا وذات الخطوط في شمالي أفريقيا وذئب الأرض كما تسمى توجد في أفريقيا الجنوبية....
الحيوان ظلمة الإنسان على مر العصور والأزمان، فقد ذكرت معظم المخطوطات والكتب أن للضبع شخصية مكروهة وله أثر سيىء في النفوس ، ولكن إذا علمنا أن الله سبحانه وتعالى لم يخلق شيئاً عبثاً في الكون ، وأن كل شيء خلقه بقدرٍ معلوم ولغاية مقدرة بميزان الحكمة لأدركنا أهمية الضبع لا سيما في تنظيف البيئة.
قال عنه الدميري ( 472 ـ 808هـ ) في كتابه ( حياة الحيوان الكبرى )، الضبع معروفة، ولا تقل ضبعة لأن الذكر ضبعان والجمع ضباعين مثل سرحان وسراحين، والأنثى ضبعانة والجمع ضبعات وضباع وهذا الجمع للذكر والأنثى ، ومن أسماء الضبع : جيل, وجعار, وحفصة ومن كناها : أم خنور ، وأم طريق ، وأم عامر ، وأم القبور ، وأم نوفل, والذكر أبو عامر ، وأبو كلدة ، وأبو الهنبر.
والضبع توصف بالعرج، وليست بعرجاء وإنما يتخيل ذلك للناظر، وسبب هذا التخيل لدونة في مفاصلها وزيادة رطوبة في الجانب الأيمن عن الأيسر منها.
وعن صفات الضبع قال:
وهي مولعة ينبش القبور لكثرة شهوتها للحوم بني آدم ، ومتى رأت إنساناً نائماً حفرت تحت رأسه وأخذت بحلقه فتقتله وتشرب دمه. وهي فاسقة، لا يمر بها حيوان من نوعها إلا علاها وتضرب العرب بها المثل في الفساد، فإنها إذا وقعت في الغنم عاثت ، ولم تكتف بما يكتفي به الذئب، فإذا اجتمع الذئب والضبع في الغنم سلمت لأن كل واحد منهما يمنع صاحبه والعرب تقول في دعائهم: اللهم ضبعاً وذئباً ، أي: أجمعهما في الغنم لتسلم ومنه قول الشاعر:
تفرقت غنمي يوماً فقلت لها: يا رب سلط عليها الذئب والضبعا.
وقيل للأصمعي: هذا دعاء لها أم عليها؟ فقال: دعاء لها.
قصة مجير أم عامر:
روى البيهقي في آخر شعب الإيمان، عن أبي عبيدة أنه سأل يونس ابن حبيب عن المثل المشهور ( كمجير أم عامر )، وأم عامر ( هي الضبع ) فقال:
كان من حديثه أن قوماً خرجوا إلى الصيد في يوم حاراً فبينما هم كذلك إذ عرضت لهم ( أم عامر ) وهي الضبع فطردوها فاتبعتهم حتى ألجأوها إلى خباء أعرابي فقال: ما شأنكم؟ قالوا: صيدنا. وطريدتنا. قال: كلا والذي نفسي بيده لا تصلون إليها ما ثبت قائم سيفي بيدي ( لأنها استجارت به ). قال: فرجعوا وتركوه ، فقام إلى لقحة فحلبها وقرب إليها ذلك، وقرب إليها ماء فأقبلت مرة تلغ من هذا ومرة تلغ من هذا حتى عاشت واستراحت فبينما الأعرابي نائم في جوف بيته، إذ وثبت عليه ، فبقرت بطنه ، وشربت دمه ، وأكلت حشوته, وتركته فجاء ابن عم له فوجده على تلك الصورة فالتفت إلى موضع الضبع فلم يرها فقال: صاحبتي والله: وأخذ سيفه وكنانته واتبعها فلم يزل حتى أدركها فقتلها وأنشأ يقول:
ومن يصنع المعروف في غير أهله يـلاقي مـا لا قى مجير أم عامر
أدام لـها حين استجـارت بقربه قـراها مـن البان اللقاح الغزائر
وأشبعهــا حتى إذا ما تملأت فرته بـــأنياب لهــا وأظافر
فقل لذوي المعروف هذا جزاء من غداً يصنع المعروف مع غير شاكر
الضبع في المنام:
ورؤية الضبع في المنام تدل على كشف الأسرار والدخول فيما لا يعني، والضبع تدل على الخديعة ، ومن ركبها في المنام نال سلطاناً والله أعلم.
الضبع في العلم الحديث:
الضبع من المملكة الحيوانية، من شعبة الحبليات شعيبة ( تحت شعبة ) الفقاريات، من طائفة الثدييات ، رتبة اللواحم الأرضية ، من العائلة الضبعية ، والعشيرة الضبعية.
ويتميز الضبع بجسم ممتلىء ورأس كبير وعنق غليظ وخطم قوي ، والأطراف الأمامية مقوسة قليلاً وأطول من الأطراف الخلفية ، والظهر محدب والأقدام ذات أربعة أصابع ، والأذن مستعرضة فوق القاعدة ومدببة الطرف يكسوها شعر خفيف ، والعيون منحرفة الوضع وذات بريق مخيف.
والضبع حيوان كريه ذو أثر سيىء في النفوس وهو في الحقيقة مظلوم في ذلك ولكن يرجع ذلك إلى العنق الغليظ الثابت والذنب المكسو بخصل من شعر قوي خشن. والفراء المكون من شعر طويل خشن أيضاً ولون الشعر الداكن وكل هذه الصفات الظاهرية تطبعه بطابع يبعث البغض له، ويثير الريبة فيه والاشمئزاز منه.
والضباع حيوانات ليلية ذات أصوات مزعجة تشيع الضحك البشع، وهي أكولة نهمة وتنبعث منها رائحة كريهة ، ومشيتها عرجاء تقريباً ليس فيها ما يعجب.
ولهذه الحيوانات غدد لعابية كبيرة، وعلى اللسان نتوءات قرنية والمريء متسع كما أن لها غدداً على منطقة الشرج.
والأنياب في الضباع غليظة قوية وكذلك الأضراس الأمامية، لتصلح لطحن العظام. وفي تكوين أسنان الضباع ما يمكنها من أكل بقايا الغذاء التي تتخلف عن حيوانات أخرى كالعظام وغيرها ، وكذلك لها من قوة عضلات الفكين ما يجعلها أقوى فكاك الحيوانات طراً.
الضبع والليل:
وأحب الأماكن إلى الضباع الأراضي الزراعية المكشوفة القريبة من المناطق الصخرية ، وهي حيوانات ليلية لا تخرج من جحورها إلا بعد المغرب ولا تبارحها نهاراً إلا مرغمة وتحت ستار الظلام ، تخرج أفراداً وجماعات صغيرة يسمع عويلها وهي تتجول طلباً للصيد أو سعياً وراء الجيف وأصوات الضباع المخططة ليست بشعة بالقدر الذي يصوره الناس ولو أنها كريهة لا يسيغها السمع ، ولكن عويل الضباع الرقط بشع مخيف حقيقة، إذ هو عبارة عن ضحك مبحوح يبعث على الرعب.
الضبع والاتزان البيئي:
الضبع من اللواحم الأرضية الأكولة والنهمة المهمة في عملية الاتزان البيئي ، فقد وهبه الله سبحانه وتعالى من الصلاحيات ما يجعله من الكانسات للجيف، ومنظفات البيئة من العظام والجلود الجافة وهي البقايا التي لا تقدر عليها اللواحم والسباع الأخرى ، ورقبته القصيرة وسيقانه الطويلة وظهره المحدب وسعيه طوال الليل ولمسافات طويلة وعدم خوفه من السباع الأخرى والكلاب تجعله ينظف أكبر مساحة ممكنة من تلك البقايا التي يسبب بقاؤها في البيئة احتباساً لمكوناتها.
ورغم هذا الدور المهم يظلمه الناس دائماً ويقارنون بينه والسبع في المقولة الشعبية ( سبع ـ أي: رابح ) ـ لا ضبع ( أي خسران )!!.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ما هو ضغط الدم المرتفع؟*
يسمى ضغط الدم المرتفع بالمرض القاتل الصامت، قد يكون ضغط الدم مرتفع عند أي شخص وهو لا يشعر بذلك في كثير من الأحيان.
يقاس ضغط الدم عن طريق تحديد كمية الدم التي يقوم القلب بضخها وكمية تدفق الدم في الشرايين. 
يختلف ضغط الدم في الجسم طوال اليوم بشكل طبيعي. وقد يختلف أيضاً بشكل غير ملحوظ مع كل نبضة قلب. يرتفع ضغط الدم أثناء القيام بأي نشاط وينخفض في حالة سكون الجسم.
كلما قام القلب بضخ كمية دم أكبر كلما ضاقت الشرايين وكلما ارتفع ضغط الدم في الجسم.
** قراءة مستوى ضغط الدم يتكون من رقمين:
**- الرقم العلوي يتضمن مستوى الانقباض:*
الرقم العلوي هو كمية الضغط الذي يولده القلب أثناء ضخ الدم خارج القلب عبر الشرايين .
*- الرقم السفلي يتضمن مستوى الانبساط:*
الرقم السفلي هو عبارة عن كمية الضغط (ضغط الدم) في الشرايين في حالة سكون القلب (أي أثناء سكون القلب بين كل نبضة).
- *وقياس ضغط الدم الطبيعي: (120/80).
*إذا كان ضغط الدم في حالة سكون الجسم (140/90) أو أكثر فإن هذا الشخص قد يكون مصاباً بارتفاع ضغط الدم .
هناك أشخاص كثيرة لا يرون خطورة في ارتفاع ضغط الدم حيث أنهم لا يشعرون بأية أعراض أو قد يشعروا بأعراض بسيطة.
ولكن يجب أن نعلم أن ضغط الدم غير المنتظم يمكن أن يرفع معدل الخطورة للإصابة بالسكتة الدماغية، لأزمات القلب أوهبوطه أو مشاكل الكلى.
من حسن الحظ أن ضغط الدم يمكن قياسه عن طريق اختبار بسيط – في حالة وجود ارتفاع في ضغط الدم يجب استشارة الطبيب ومتابعة الحالة والعمل علي بقاءه في المستوى الطبيعي.
** الأعراض:*بداية الصفحة
- غالباً لا تظهر أية أعراض أو علامات تحذر من ارتفاع الضغط.
- هناك أشخاص يعتقدون بأن الصداع، نزيف الأنف أو الغثيان هي بداية علامات ارتفاع ضغط الدم، في الواقع قد تحدث هذه الأعراض عند بعض الأشخاص في بداية ظهور المرض مع الشعور بألم في مؤخرة الرأس، لكن لا يحدث الصداع، الغثيان أو نزيف الأنف إلا في حالة وصول ضغط الدم إلي مستوى مرتفع – وفي هذه الحالة تكون حياة المريض في خطر.
** الأسباب:*بداية الصفحة
ليس من السهل دائماً تحديد أسباب ارتفاع ضغط الدم لدى بعض الناس، وإذا كان سببه غير معروف، فيسمى إرتفاع ضغط جوهري أو إبتدائي.
أما إذا كان السبب معروف فيسمي ارتفاع ثانوي أي أن هناك سبب ما لحدوث الإرتفاع مثل:
- بعض أنواع العقاقير والتي تتضمن حبوب منع الحمل، العقاقير التي تستخدم في علاج نزلات البرد، مزيل الإحتقان، مسكن الألم وبعض العقاقير الأخرى.
- أمراض الكلي.
- أمراض غدة الأدرينالين.
- أمراض الغدة الدرقية.
- خلل الأوعية الدموية.
- أعراض تسمم الحمل (وهي تحدث في الثلاثة شهور الأخيرة من الحمل).
- تناول المخدرات مثل الكوكايين والأمفيتامين.

** عوامل الخطورة:* بداية الصفحة
*- هناك 4 عوامل خطرة قد تسبب ارتفاع ضغط الدم، ويصعب السيطرة عليها:
-* العمر-> تزيد فرص الإصابة بارتفاع ضغط الدم كلما تقدم العمر.
- السلالة -> ينتشر ضغط الدم المرتفع بين الأجناس السمراء اللون أكثر من البيضاء اللون.
- نوع الجنس -> ترتفع نسبة إصابة الذكور بارتفاع ضغط الدم في مرحلة الشباب ومنتصف العمر أكثر من ظهوره عند الإناث. أما بعد سن 55 وحتى 64 فتتساوى فرص إصابة كل من الذكور والإناث. وبعد سن 65 تزيد نسبة إصابة الإناث أكثر من الذكور .
- التاريخ المرضي للعائلة -> يعد إرتفاع ضغط الدم من الأمراض الوراثية.
- أ*ما العوامل الخطرة التي يمكنك تجنبها هي:
- البدانة:* كلما زاد وزن الجسم، كلما كان في حاجة أكثر للدم لإمداده بالأكسجين والتغذية الكافية للأنسجة.*
- قلة النشاط:* قلة النشاط اليومي للجسم يزيد من فرصة إصابتك بارتفاع ضغط الدم لأنه يزيد من فرص زيادة وزن الجسم. يساعد أيضاً قلة النشاط علي زيادة نبضات القلب لأن عضلات القلب تحتاج لمجهود أكبر في الانقباض والانبساط وبالتالي فهي تزيد الحمل علي الشرايين.
*- التدخين:* تقوم التركيبات الكيمائية للتبغ بتدمير جدار الشرايين، وتسبب تكوين الكتل علي جدارها (هي الكتل الدهنية التي تحتوي علي الكوليسترول). يعمل النيكوتين أيضاً علي إنقباض الأوعية الدموية وبالتالي يرغم القلب علي العمل بشكل أقوى.
*- الحساسية من الصوديوم:* هناك أشخاص شديدي الحساسية من الصوديوم، وبالتالي فذلك يؤدي إلي احتباس السوائل في الجسم ورفع ضغط الدم.
*- إنخفاض البوتاسيوم:* البوتاسيوم من المعادن التي تعمل علي ضبط مستوى الصوديوم في الخلايا. لذلك يرفع انخفاض معدل البوتاسيوم من نسبة وجود الصوديوم في الجسم وبالتالي ارتفاع الضغط.
*- زيادة شرب الكحوليات:* سبب ارتفاع ضغط الدم نتيجة الكحوليات غير معروف بشكل محدد. ولكن شرب الكحوليات مع مرور الوقت يسبب ضرر بالغ بعضلات القلب.
*- الشد العصبي:* قد يؤدي الشد العصبي الزائد إلي ارتفاع مؤقت في ضغط الدم، ولكن هذا الإرتفاع قد يزداد مع مرور الوقت. أيضاً نتيجة محاولة تخفيف الشد العصبي عن طريق تناول المزيد من الطعام، التدخين المستمر أو شرب الكحوليات يساعد علي بقاء ضغط الدم مرتفعاً
*- الأمراض المزمنة:* مثل ارتفاع الكوليسترول، السكر، عدم القدرة علي التنفس أو هبوط القلب يزيد من خطورة الإصابة بارتفاع الضغط.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*متي تحتاج لاستشارة الطبيب:* بداية الصفحة
يجب قياس ضغط الدم كل سنتين علي الأقل، إذا كنت غير مصاب.
أما إذا كنت مصاب بضغط الدم فيجب قياسه بصورة متكررة حسب نصيحة الطبي
* التشخيص:* بداية الصفحة 
يلاحظ غالباً حالة ارتفاع ضغط الدم أثناء القيام بالفحوصات الأخرى. ولحسن الحظ أن قياس ضغط الدم يكون بطريقة بسيطة.
لذلك يمكنك قياس ضغط الدم بشكل دوري للتأكد من بقاءه في مستوي متوسط.

*- أيضاً يقوم الطبيب بالآتي:*

- سؤال المريض أسئلة متعلقة بالتاريخ المرضي للعائلة والصحة العامة للمريض.
- القيام بعمل الفحوصات اللازمة.
- عمل الاختبارات الروتينية مثل اختبار البول، الدم أو عمل رسم قلب لقياس النشاط الكهربائي للقلب.
- يمكن عمل بعض الاختبارات الأخرى لقياس تدفق الدم مثل الرنين المغناطيسي، الأشعة فوق الصوتية أو موجات صوتية.
هذه الاختبارات هامة للطبيب لمعرفة ما إذا كان هناك سبب ثانوي لارتفاع ضغط الدم، أي أن هناك عامل ما يسبب الارتفاع. ** المضاعفات:*بداية الصفحة
يجب التحكم في ارتفاع ضغط الدم، إذا كان مرتفعاً باستمرار. الحمل الزائد المفروض علي جدار الشرايين تؤدي إلي حدوث ضرر كبير في مختلف الأعضاء الحيوية بالجسم مع مرور الوقت.
وكلما زادت فترات ارتفاع الضغط كلما زاد الضرر، ومع مرور الوقت تظهر هذه الأعراض.
هناك دراسات عديدة أكدت وجود صلة كبيرة بين عدم التحكم في ارتفاع ضغط الدم والإصابة بأزمات القلب والسكتة الدماغية، هبوط القلب ومشاكل العين.
*- المشاكل التي قد تحدث نتيجة ارتفاع ضغط الدم المزمن:*
*- إصابة الشرايين:* قد يسبب ارتفاع ضغط الدم حدوث تصلب في الشرايين، أو تجمع دهني علي جدار الشرايين والمعروف (بالتصلب العصيدي) أو حدوث تضخم في الأوعية الدموية.
*- سمك المصدر الرئيسي لضخ الدم في القلب:* سمك هذا الجزء قد يؤدي إلي حدوث هبوط في القلب حيث أن عضلات القلب تصبح سميكة ولكى تكون قادرة على ضخ الدم بشكل أقوى نظراً لارتفاع ضغط الدم في الأوعية الدموية. يجب أن يكون هناك كمية دم أكبر للقيام بهذا العمل ولكن الأوعية الدموية الضيقة لا تستطيع إمداد القلب بالقدر الكافي من الدم.
وفي نفس الوقت العضلات السميكة، تبذل جهدا أكبر وأطول في ضخ الدم المطلوب للجسم وبالتالي تتراكم السوائل في الرئة أو في الأرجل والقدم.
*- انسداد أو انفجار الأوعية الدموية في المخ:* إنفجار أو انسداد الأوعية الدموية قد يؤدي إلي حدوث سكتة دماغية. وارتفاع ضغط الدم هو أهم العوامل التي تساعد في حدوث السكتة الدماغية. 
*- ضعف أو ضيق الأوعية الدموية في الكلى:* هذه الحالة تمنع الكلى من القيام بدورها في الجسم.
*- ضيق أو سمك في الأوعية الدموية بالعين:* وقد تنتهي هذه الحالة بفقدان البصر.

لتقليل عوامل الخطورة لحدوث كل هذه الحالات، يجب التحكم التام في ارتفاع ضغط الدم. التحكم في ارتفاع ضغط الدم لمدة 5 أعوام يقلل من فرص الإصابة بأزمة في القلب بنسبة 20% وفرص الإصابة بهبوط القلب بنسبة أكبر من 50%.
** العلاج:*بداية الصفحة
أفضل طريقة للتحكم في ارتفاع ضغط الدم هو تغيير نظام الحياة اليومي. ولكن في بعض الحالات يكون تغيير نظام الحياة غير كافي، لذلك يجب في هذه الحالة إضافة العلاج الدوائي.
هناك أنواع مختلفة من العلاج الدوائي، وكل نوع يخفض ضغط الدم بطريقة مختلفة.
إذا كان هناك نوع عقار لا يقوم بخفض ضغط الدم إلي المستوى المطلوب فيجب استشارة الطبيب لتغيير نوع العقار .

*- بعض أنواع العلاجات الدوائية:*
*مدارات البول:* هذا النوع من الدواء يعمل علي الكلى لمساعدة الجسم في تخفيض مستوى الصوديوم والمياه لتقليل حجم الدم في الأوعية. *Beta-blocker:* هذا النوع من العلاج يعمل علي منع تأثير بعض الكيمائيات الخاصة بغدة الأدرينالين. وبالتالي يساعد القلب علي الخفقان بشكل أبطئ وأهدH. *Angiotension-Converting Enzyme (ACE) inhibitors*: هذا العلاج يساعد علي هدوء الأوعية الدموية عن طريق منع تكوين بعض الكيمائيات الطبيعية التي تعمل علي تضييق الأوعية الدموية. *Calcium antagonists:* هذه الأنواع من العلاجات تعمل علي تهدئة عضلات الأوعية الدموية. وبعض من هذه الأنواع تخفض من سرعة نبضات القلب. يقوم الطبيب بوصف بعض من هذه العقاقير للوصول للمستوى المطلوب من ضغط الدم. في حالة عدم تحسن مستوى ضغط الدم فهناك أنواع العلاجات الدوائية يمكن الاستعانة بها أيضاً.*Direct Vasodilators:* يعمل هذا العلاج علي منع شد العضلات الموجودة علي جدار الشرايين ومنع ضيق الشرايين نفسها. *Central-acting agents:* هذه الأنواع تعمل علي منع المخ من إرسال المؤشرات إلي الجهاز العصبي لزيادة ضربات القلب أو تضييق الأوعية الدموية. *Alpha- Blocker:* تقوم بمنع انقباض العضلات في الشرايين الصغيرة وتقلل من تأثير بعض أنواع الكيمائيات التي تؤدي إلي تضييق الأوعية الدموية. ** ملحوظة:* هذه التركيبات هي المادة الفعالة وليس اسم العقار كما يجب استشارة الطبيب.
** العناية الشخصية:* بداية الصفحة
- أفضل طرق علاج ضغط الدم هو تغيير نظام الحياة كما ذكرنا من قبل. حتى إذا كنت تستخدم بعض أنواع العقاقير، فتغيير الحياة يساعد علي تقليل الجرعات التي تتناولها.
*- تناول الأطعمة الصحية:* تناول الأغذية الصحية، وزيادة حجم الأكلات المفيدة مثل الحبوب/ الفاكهة/ الخضراوات والألبان المنخفضة الدسم.
هناك العديد من الدراسات العالمية أكدت أن اتباع نظام غذائي جيد يساعد علي إنقاص الوزن وخفض معدل ضغط الدم.
إذا كان الشخص شديد الحساسية من الصوديوم، فيمكن تقليل كميات الصوديوم في الطعام . حتى إذا كان الشخص يتبع علاج دوائي فإن تقليل الصوديوم يساعد علي جعل العلاج أكثر تأثيراً.
*- وزن الجسم الصحي:* إن عملية إنقاص الوزن هامة جداً لخفض مستوى ضغط الدم في الجسم. بالنسبة لبعض الناس إنقاص الوزن هو العامل الأساسي والفعال لتجنب استخدام العلاج الدوائي لعلاج ارتفاع الضغط .
*- التمارين الرياضية:* التمارين الرياضية تساعد علي خفض معدل الضغط عند بعض الناس. علي سبيل المثال المشي لمدة 30 دقيقة معظم أيام الأسبوع يخفض من معدل ضغط الدم ويساعد علي إنقاص الوزن.
*- الإقلاع عن التدخين:* التدخين يساعد علي رفع نسبة الكوليسترول في الدم، وتجمع الكتل الدهنية علي جدار الشرايين، وبالتالي فهو يساعد علي إنقباض الأوعية الدموية. للمزيد من التفاصيل "إرتفاع نسبة الكوليسترول في الدم"
*- الحد من تناول الكحوليات والكافيين:* بالنسبة للشخص السليم، فإن تناول الكحوليات والكافيين يمكن أن يرفع معدل ضغط الدم في الجسم.
لذلك تقليل تناول الكحوليات والكافيين يساعد علي خفض معدل ضغط الدم ويمكن خفض الرقم العلوي 5 درجات علي الأقل، والرقم السفلي 3 درجات. 
الكافيين هو أحد العوامل المنشطة التي قد تساعد علي التركيز وتحارب الإرهاق ولكنها أيضاً ترفع من ضغط الدم. 
إذا كنت تعاني من ارتفاع في ضغط الدم، يجب تقليل كمية تناول القهوة والشاي في اليوم. الحد الأقصى في اليوم، فنجان قهوة و3 شاي أو أقل. 
أيضاً يجب تجنب شرب القهوة قبل بداية أي نشاط يساعد على ارتفاع ضغط الدم بشكل طبيعي مثل التمارين الرياضية أو أي نشاط جسماني.
*- التحكم في الضغط العصبي:* تأثير الضغط العصبي يكون تأثير مؤقت في غالب الأحوال ولكن الضغط العصبي المستمر يمكن أن يسبب ارتفاع في ضغط الدم ومع مرور الوقت يدمر الشرايين، القلب، المخ، الكلى والعين. 
يمكنك تجنب الضغط العصبي عن طريق تغيير نظام الحياة الروتيني ومحاولة الراحة والهدوء. يمكنك تغيير روتينك اليومي عن طريق تغيير نظام حياتك، إقامة بعض العلاقات الاجتماعية، تجنب القلق المستمر ومحاولة حل مشاكلك عن طريق الهدوء والتفكير.
-* أخذ القسط الكافي من النوم:* يجب أن تنام بالقدر الكافي الذي يجعلك نشيط طوال اليوم وتستطيع حل المشاكل التي تواجهك في الحياة. وبالتالي تستطيع التعامل والتأقلم مع الظروف التي قد تؤدي إلي حدوث ضغط عصبي.
النوم والاستيقاظ في وقت محدد يومياً يساعد علي تحقيق ذلك الهدف. 
أيضاً الطقوس اليومية قبل النوم مثل أخذ حمام دافئ، والقراءة البسيطة تساعد كثيرا من الناس علي الهدوء والشعور بالراحة.

يجب استشارة الطبيب إذا قمت بتغيير نظام حياتك واتبعت هذه الخطوات لمدة 3 إلي 6 شهور ولم يحدث تغيير في ارتفاع ضغط الدم. سيقوم الطبيب بوصف العلاج الدوائي واتباع النظام الغذائي والنشاط اللازم لك. 
** التأقلم والتعامل الطبيعي مع الحالة:*
ضغط الدم المرتفع لا يعتبر تعب مؤقت يمكنك معالجته لفترة وينتهي. بل هو حالة تحتاج إلى تحكم وتعامل جيد.

*- يمكن التأقلم مع ارتفاع ضغط الدم عن طريق بعض الخطوات:*
- يمكنك قياس ضغط الدم يومياً في البيت. والأفضل أن تتابع القياس أكثر من مرة في اليوم إذا كان الضغط مرتفع. ولكن إذا كان مستوى الضغط مناسب فيمكنك قياسه مرة واحدة في الأسبوع. إذا قمت بممارسة التمارين الرياضية خلال اليوم، سيكون ضغط الدم منخفض بعد الانتهاء من التمارين ولبضع ساعات، لذلك يمكن قياس الضغط قبل بداية التمرين أو بعد الانتهاء ببضع ساعات.
- الالتزام بتناول العلاج الدوائي بانتظام.
- التحكم في الشد العصبي عن طريق النوم، عدم التفكير في الأشياء التي قد تزيد التوتر وإقامة العلاقات الاجتماعية الجيدة.
- زيارة الطبيب بشكل منتظم.
- اتباع العادات الصحية السليمة.
- كن متفائل وصبور دائماً.
إرشاد عائلتك وأصدقائك المقربين بطرق مساعدتك علي القيام بهذه الخطوات وتحقيق أهدافك، حيث أن هناك أشخاص يمكن أن يضروك بشكل غير مقصود لأنهم لا يتفهموا حالتك الصحية بشكل سليم. علي سبيل المثال يمكن أن تقدم لك أسرتك طعام غير صحي أو غير ملائم لحالتك. وعندما يتفهموا هذا الوضع جيداً، فيمكن أن يكونوا أحد العوامل التي تساعدك وتشجعك علي الحفاظ علي صحتك والتمتع بالحياة.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ضجيج الاذن ( طنين الاذن )
*يمكن أن يكون الطنين (tinnitus) أمرآ مفزعآ.**وهو ينتج عن أصوات تتولد داخل الاذن نفسه ويعاني منه 15% من الأشخاص في فترة معينة من حياتهم.**ويكون الضجيج أو الطنين عادة ذا طبقة عالية ويتفاوت بين الرنين والهدير والهسهسة والصفير.**ويشعر به الأشخاص غالبآ أثناءالسكون، لذلك فهو أمر مزعج للنوم.**يمكن أن يصيب الطنين الاشخاص لفترات وجيزة أو يكون مستمرآ تقريبآ.**وبعض المصابين به يسمعون الضجيج فقط عنددما يركزون إنتباههم عليه.**في حين يشكل عند البعض مصدر إزعاج دائم وتشتيت للذهن.*
*أسباب الطنين* 
*1- صمغ الأذن( إنسداد الأذن بالشمع)2- جسم غريب.3- عدوى.4- التعرض لصوت مرتفع.5- إستهلاك جرعات مرتفعة من السبرين.6- إستهلاك جرعات كبيرة من الكافيين.7- في بعض الحالات يكون الطنين عارضآ لإضطرابات أكثر خطورة خاصة إن ترافق بأعراض أخرى كفقدان السمع والدوار.7- معظم حالات الطنين لها علاقة بالتقدم في السن.8- فقر الدم9- فرط نشاط الغدة الدرقية.وبالرغم أن معظم أسباب الطنين حميدة إلا ان علاج الحالة صعب وحبط في بعض الأحيان.* 

<B>*معالجة الطنين* *بعد إجراء فحص لإستبعاد أي أسباب أخرى، يبحث الطبيب معك بعض الطرق لتدبير أمر الطنين وتشمل الطرق:**1- إستخدام حاجب سمعي أو قناع (masker) وهو أداة تشبه سماعة الأذن تولّد أصواتآ دون نغم وتحجب الطنين.**2- يجد بعض الأشخاص في جهاز الراديو الموضوع تحت الوسادة وسيلة مفيدة لقضاء ليلة نوم هادئة**3- المعالجة بالعقاقير: فأحيانآ يمكن أن يسبّب الطنين تشوشآ وإزعاجآ حادّين، وفي هذه الحالة يصف الطبيب بعض الأدوية المهدئة أو المضادة للإكتئاب.**4- إستعمال سدادات الأذن.**5- تجنب النيكوتين والكافيين.**6- تخفيض جرعة الأسبرين إن كانت هي السبب أو إستبداله بدواء آخر.*</B>

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ضياء الدين التستري*



*نور الله بن شريف الدين عبد الله بن ضياء الدين نور الله محمد شاه المرعشي التستري* (توفي 1019 هـ) من نسل الإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام ، مجتهد من علماء الإمامية، كان ينعت بالقاضى ضياء الدين من أهل تستر، رحل إلى الهند فولاه السلطان أكبر شاه قاضي القضاة بلاهور، واشترط عليه ألا يخرج في أحكامه عن المذاهب الأربعة، فاستمر إلى أن أظهر غير ذلك فقتل تحت السياط في مدينة "أكبر أباد". له (97) كتابا ورسالة أشهرها إحقاق الحق -وهو الذي أوجب قتله-، ومجالس المؤمنين، ومصائب النواصب، وحاشية على تفسير البيضاوي، والحسن والقبح وتذهيب الأكمام في شرح تهذيب الأحكام. قتل عام 1019 هـ في مدينة أكبر أباد.

----------


## مهتاب

ضرس العقل 
هو آخر الأسنان تكوينا في الفم.  يظهر لمعظمنا أربعة أضراس عقل ، واحد في كل ركن.  تنشأ هذه الأضراس عادة خلال السنوات الأخيرة من مرحلة المراهقة أو في أوائل العشرينات. 
يتم تكوّن و ظهور أضراس العقل في نسبة قليلة من الناس بشكل طبيعي كبقية الأسنان حيث يستخدم هؤلاء ضرس العقل كبقية الأسنان من غير أي أعراض سلبية. 
ولكن في كثير من الأحيان يكون بزوغ ضرس العقل جزئيا نتيجة لإزدحام الأسنان في الفك و عدم وجود مساحة كافية.  يؤدي هذا البزوغ الجزئي إلى العديد من المشاكل كحدوث تسوس موضعي للسن أو الإصابة بالتهابات أو أمراض اللثة المؤلمة حول ضرس العقل. وفي معظم الحالات يوصى بخلع أضراس العقل المنحسرة.  لكن أحيانا يكون إبقاء ضرس العقل هو الحل الأمثل. 
*ما هي أعراض ظهور ضرس العقل؟*
<LI dir=rtl> تورم اللثة في آخر الفم 
<LI dir=rtl> رائحة الفم الكريهة 
<LI dir=rtl>تغير في مذاق الفم 
<LI dir=rtl>الشعور بألم أو انزعاج عند فتح الفم أو عند المضغ أو العضاستمرار الألم لعدة أيام وبعدها يختفي لعدة أسابيع أو أشهر ثم يعود للظهور من جديد. تساهم زيارة طبيب الأسنان بانتظام في المساعدة على متابعة حالة الأسنان الصحية.  و بعد أن يتم فحص الفم و أخذ الأشعة اللازمة، يستطيع طبيب أسنانك أن يتحقق من وجود ضرس العقل و من ثم تحديد ما إذا كان يستوجب الخلع. 

*ما هي الحالات التي تستدعي خلع ضرس العقل؟*
 بروز أجزاء صغيرة من ضرس العقل على سطح اللثة. مما يؤدي ذلك إلى حدوث فتحة على سطح اللثة حيث تتجمع فيها البكتيريا مسببة إلتهابات حادة. هذا بالإضافة إلى ألم و تورم و صعوبة في فتح الفم.
 إتلاف الأسنان المجاورة لضرس العقل عندما لا يكون هناك متسع له في صف الأسنان.
 أمراض اللثة و تسوس الأسنان التي قد يتعرض لها ضرس العقل، والتي تؤدي بدورها إلى صعوبة تنظيفه مقارنة بغيره من الأسنان. 
 يكون أكياس تحتوي على سائل أو ظهور أورام خطيرة عند ضرس العقل المنغرز، مؤدية إلى تدمير جذور الأسنان المجاورة و عظام الفك.

*من لديه القدرة على خلع ضرس العقل؟*
يستطيع طبيب أسنانك القيام بمعالجة معظم حالات خلع أضراس العقل.  لكن إذا كان الانحسار شديدا، فقد يقوم طبيبك بتحويلك إلى طبيب أسنان متخصص يدعى "جراح الفم والفك" والذي يختص بإجراء عمليات جراحية تشمل خلع أضراس العقل المنحصرة (المغروزة).

*كيف يتم خلع ضرس العقل المنحصر (المنغرز)؟*
تعتمد سهولة أو صعوبة خلع ضرس العقل المنغرز على موقع الضرس المنغرز و زاوية الانغراز.  غالبا ما يتم خلع ضرس العقل البارز على سطح اللثة بسهولة كأي ضرس آخر.  أما بالنسبة لضرس العقل النامي تحت اللثة أو المنغرز في عظام الفك فسيحتاج إلى إحداث شق داخل اللثة المحيطة ومن ثم إزالة جزء من عظام الفم التي تغطي الضرس.

*بماذا ستشعر بعد إجراء عملية خلع الضرس؟*
قد تشعر ببعض ما يلي بعد إجراء العملية:
<LI dir=rtl> ألم وانتفاخ فى اللثة وتجويف الضرس المخلوع 
<LI dir=rtl>نزيف 
<LI dir=rtl>ألم وصعوبة فى فتح الفكتخدير الفم والشفتين: نادرا ما تصاحب عمليات خلع ضرس اصابة أعصاب الفك.  و قد تؤدي هذه الاصابة الى حدوث تنميل أو تخدير دائم في الفم أو الشفاه.  غالبا ما يزول هذا الشعور بالتخدير بعد فترة أيام أو أسابيع.  لكن في بعض الحالات النادرة جدا فقد يستمر الشعور بالتخدير مدى الحياة.  راجع طبيب أسنانك للمزيد من المعلومات عن حالتك.

----------


## مهتاب

ضريح موز ول
وكان حوالي 353 ق. م لملككاريا في أسيا الوسطيموز ول رب الإغريق ومعبده هذا مستطيل الشكل ومتعددالغرف الكبيرة ومصنوع من قالب من الخشب ومكسو بالعاج والذهب وبعض المؤرخين يقول انهكان يجلس على عرش وعلى رأسه إكليل زيتون ويحمل بيده اليمين تمثال امرأة مصنوعة منالعاج والذهب تمثل النصر واليد اليسرى صولجان وعليه نسر جاثملقد كانت ملابسهمن الذهب والعرش أيضا إضافة إلى المعادن الثمينة والجواهر والعاج الخاص وهذاالتمثال مبالغ فيه وبقيمته كما يقال الا انه رمز لعصر إغريقي مضى.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يعطيك العافية أخوي مهتاب*

*نبدأ بحرف الطاء*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*طائر الدودو* أو *دودو* هو طير من فصيلة الطيورالمنقرضة ويبلغ من الطولمتر أي ثلاثة أقدام تقريبا. طائر الدودو لا يطير ومشابه لفصيلة الحمام التي عاشت في جزر موريشيوس.




*تاريخ الانقراض*

انقرضطائر الدودو في منتصف القرن السابع عشر وكان يقتات على الفواكه ويرقد على عش مبني على الأرض.



*مثل للحيوانات المنقرضة*

طائر الدودو يستعمل بشكل كبير كمثل عام للتعبير عن انقراضالحيوانات، وذلك يبدو بسبب حداثة تسجيل انقراض هذا الطائر نسبيا في التاريخ الحديث.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

طائر الفلامينجو
 وردي اللون و له أسماء عديدة منها:
النحام الكبير البشروش الفلامينجو Greater Flamingo و الإسم العلمي Phoenicopterus roseus يمكن لكل من يشاهد طائر الشروش ان يتعرف عليه في الحال وكثيراً ما يشاهد هذا الطائر على مقربة من السواحل العمانية. ولسوء الحظ تندر مشاهدة فصيلة النحام ذي الريش الوردي رائع الجمال لأنه لا يتكاثر في السلطنة. ومعظم طيور هذه الفصيلة التي يمكن أن تشاهد في حالات نادرة تكون من صغار النحام المهاجرة من الشمال. ويبدو هذا الطائر غريباً أثناء طيرانه إذ أنه يبقي رقبته ممدودة إلى الأمام ويحافظ على توازنه عن طريق ساقية الطويلتين.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

طائر الوقواق
يطلق اسم *الوقواق* (بالإنجليزية: Cuckoo) على مجموعة من الطيور ، بينهما قرابة وتنتشر في أغلب أنحاء العالم . ولهذه الطيور مناقير طويلة نوعاً ماومقوسة قليلاً ، وتختلف عن معظم الطيور في أن اثنتين من أصابعها تتجهان للأمام والاثنتين الأخريين تتجهان للخلف . وتميل طيور الوقواق للتغذي على اليساريع ( جمع يسروع، وهو يرقة الفراشات وأبو دقيق؛ ومن أمثلة اليساريع دودة القز ودودة ورق القطن )، بما في ذلك اليساريع ذات الشعيرات السامة التي لا تأكلها الطيور الأخرى . ويصل طول الوقواق الشائع الذي يقطن العالم القديم إلى حوالي 30 سم،وله في كل من الذكور والإناث صدور بيضاء عليها أشرطة داكنة اللون ؛ ورءوس الذكور وظهورها رمادية اللون،أما رؤوس الإناث وظهورها أما رمادية أو بنية. ويوجد وقواق العالم القديم الشائع في كل أنحاء أوروبا، ومعظم آسيا، وفي أفريقيا جنوب الصحراء الكبرى .
والوقواق الشائع لا يهتم برعاية صغاره مثل الكثير من أنواع الوقواق الأخرى في العالم القديم، وهو يضع بيضه في عش طائر آخر ويتركه ليفقس وليتولى الآخر رعايته. ويكتمل تكوين بيضة الوقواق بسرعة كبيرة، وعادة تكون أول ما يفقس من البيض .ويأخذ الوقواق الحديث الفقس في التنقل داخل العش ؛ حتى يتلامس الجزء الغائر الموجود في ظهره مع بيضة أخرى أو فرخ صغير، وعند ئذ يتسلق الوقواق جوانب العش برجليه القويتين, ويقذف بالبيض والأفراخ الأخرى إلى خارج العش . ويظل طائر الوقواق يكرر هذه الحركة؛ حتى يخلو العش تماماً من سائر البيض والأفراخ، ويبقى فرخ الوقواق وحده ليتلقى كل الغذاء الذي يجلبه أبواه البديلان

----------


## ابو طارق

*طاغور الشاعر  الهندي*



*رابندراناث طاغور* *شاعر**وفيلسوف**هندي**. ولد عام 1857 في القسم البنغالى من مدينة* *كالكتا** وتلقى تعليمه في منزل الأسرة على يد أبيه ديبندرانات وأشقاؤه ومدرس يدعى دفيجندرانات الذي كان عالماً وكاتباً مسرحياً وشاعراً وكذلك درس رياضة الجودو. درس طاغور اللغة* *السنسكريتية** لغته الأم وآدابها واللغة* *الإنجليزية** ونال* *جائزة نوبل في الآداب** عام 1913 وأنشأ مدرسة فلسفية معروفة باسم فيسفا بهاراتي أو الجامعة الهندية للتعليم العالى في عام* *1918** في اقليم شانتي نيكتان بغرب البنغال.*
*أهم أعماله*

*(جيتانجالي) أو القربان الشعري* *جورا (رواية)* *كتب البريد (مسرحية)* * أهم أفكاره*

*نبذه لفكرة التعصب والتى سادت بين كثير من الطوائف والأديان في الهند المقسمة وتجلى ذلك في روايته (جورا) التي فضحت التعصب الهندوسى فتسبب ذلك استياء أهله ،فسافر إلى إنجلترا عام 1909 ليصيب شهرة بعد ترجمة العديد من أعماله للغة الإنجليزية.* *محبة الإنسانية جمعاء بدلاً من التمسك بالحب الفردى والخاص وكان ذلك بعد فقده لأمه وانتحار شقيقته وكذلك وفاة زوجه وثلاثة من أطفاله ووالده.* *اختلافه مع الزعيم الروحى الهندى* *غاندي** الذي اعتمد على بساطة العيش والزهد كسلاح لمقاومة الاستعمار الانجليزى وهو ما رآه طاغور تسطيحاً لقضية المقاومة وهو أول شاعر آسيوي حصل على جائزة نوبل.* * وفاته*

*توفى طاغور عن عمر يناهز 84 عاماً وذلك في عام* *1941*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سلمت يمناك أخي محمود سعد* 
*يعطيك العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*طاجيكستان* 

*دولة تقع وسط آسيا.*



* الإسلام :*

وصول الإسلام إلى هذه المنطقة مرتبط بفتح خراسان وبلاد ماوراء النهر .فبعد معركة القادسية امتد نفود الإسلام إلى بلاد فارس .ثم وصل نهر جيجون .ثم انتقل إلى منطقة وادي فرغانة .ففى الفتره الواقعة بين سنتي أربع وتسعون وست وتسعون من الهجرة .فتح القائد قتيبة بن مسلمةرحمه الله تعالى منطقة وادي فرغانة وتجاوزها نحو الشرق حتى وصل إلى حدود الصين .وثم ذلك بفتح كاشغر .وبعد سلسلة من الفتوحات عاد قتيبة بن مسلمة .وتولى أخوه صالح بن مسلمة فأكمل فتح باقي منطقة وادي فرغانة وفتح صالح بن مسلم الباهلي كاسان وأورشت في وادي فرغانة .ذلك بعد عودة قتيبة إلى مرو .واستمر انتشار الدعوة طيلة العصر الأموي .
وفي العصر العباسي ازدادت صلة الخلفاء العباسيين بفارس وخراسان ووسط آسيا .وازدهرت الدعوة الإسلامية في عهد السامانيين وخلف السامانيين الغزنويون في الحكم وأخلصوا للدعوة الإسلامية لاسيما في عهد محمود الغزنوي الذي مد حدود الدولة إلى الهند .ثم جاء الأتراك السلاجقة بعد الغزنويين واسس السلاجقة دولة واسعة.
ثم اجتاح المغول منطقة وسط آسيا بعد ضعف الدولة السلوجوقية ولما ضعفت دولة المغول سيطر الروس عليها وكانت أكثر محاولات السيطرة الروسية في سنة1869 حيث استولوا على *طاجيكستان* في سنة 1917 وأصبحت جمهورية اتحادية في سنة 1922. وفي آوائل 1990 شهدت جمهورية طاجيكستان انتفاضة ضد السلطة السوفياتية مما أدي إلي العديد من الظاهرات والعصيان المدني وقد استخدمت السلطات القوات المسلحة ضد العصيان. وقبل أن ينتهي عام 1991 تفكك الاتحاد السوفياتي وأعلنت طاجيكستان استقلالها.

*الموقع*

يحد جمهورية طاجستان من الشرق إقليم التركستان الشرقية .ومن الشمال جمهورية قرغيزيا .ومن الغرب والشمال جمهورية أوزبكستان ومن الجنوب أفغانستان .ويشكل المجري الأعلى لنهر جيجون الحدود بينهما .

* السكان*

يشكل المسلمين أغلبية سكان طاجستان وكانت نسبة المسلمين بها 96% وانخفضت هذه النسبة إلى 83% بسبب هجرة الروس اليها. كان شعب الطاجيك أكثر الشعوب تناسلأً بالاتحاد السوفياتي.
يشكل الطاجيك الفرس حوالي 58% والأوزبك 23% من جملة السكان والتتار 2.5% وإلى جانبه أقلية من القرغيز. وتشكل هذه الجماعات مسلمي طاجستان أما الروس والأيرانيين فتصل نسبتهم حوالي 15%.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

طارق عزيز
 (ولد بإسم ميخائيل يوحنا في سنة 1936 في بلدة تل كيف في العراق) هو شخصية سياسية عراقية سابقة . شغل منصب وزير الخارجية (1983-1991) و نائب رئيس مجلس الوزراء ( 1979-2003) للعراق ، وايضاً كان مستشاراً قريب جداً للرئيس العراقي السابق صدام حسين لعقود. بدأت علاقتهم في الخمسينات عندنا كانا اعضاء في حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي ، عندما كان هذا الحزب لا يزال ممنوعاً في العراق.
عندما كان صدام رئيس جمهورية العراق ورئيس الوزراء في نفس الوقت، لعب طارق عزيز في اغلب الاوقات دور ممثل رئيس الحكومة الفعلية ممثلاً صدام حسين والحكومة العراقية في الاجتماعات والقمم الدبلوماسية العالمية والعربية. في ديسمبر/كانون الاول 2002 ، سمى طارق عزيز تفتيش الاسلحة بـ "بدعة" وقال ان الحرب "لا محالة منها" . وقال إن ما اردته الولايات المتحدة لم يكن "تغيير نظام" في العراق ولكن "تغيير المنطقة". وايضاً ادعى ان اسباب الحرب على العراق هي : النفطوإسرائيل .
طارق عزيز كان الوحيد من القادة العراقيين الذي يتبع ديانة غير الإسلام . طارق كان يتبع الطائفة الكلدانية الكاثوليكية للديانة المسيحية .
* سيرة حياته*

طارق عزيز ولد في تلكيف ، قرية تقع قريب مدينة الموصل في شمال العراق. كان ابن مضيف مطاعم، اسمه بشهادة الميلاد هو ميخائيل يوحنا ولكنه قام بتبديله لاحقاً إلى طارق عزيز. ولد مسيحي الديانة للطائفة الكلدو-آشورية ، كان المسيحي الوحيد في حكومة صدام حسين كما درس اللغة الانكليزية في كلية بغداد للفنون الجميلة، ثم عمل كصحفي قبل ان ينظم إلى حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي .
في ابريل/نيسان 1980 ، خلص من محاولة اغتيال مدعومة من إيران قام بتنفيذها اعضاء اسلاميين من حزب الدعوة كما قام بالمحاولة بالحصول على التقاعد من حكومة صدام في وقت من الاوقات، ولكن الاشاعات تقول ان صدام اجبره على ان يبقى في منصبه كنائب لرئيس الوزراء[بحاجة لمصدر] .

*حضوره لمقابلة البابا*

في 14 فبراير/شباط 2003 ، قام طارق عزيز بمقابلة البابايوحنا بولص الثاني ومسؤولين آخرين في الفاتيكان حينما ، اعتماداً على رسالة للفاتيكان ، قام بالتعبير عن رغبة الحكومة العراقية ان تتعاون من المجتمع الدولي ، وخاصة في قضية الغاء السلاح . نفس الرسالة قالت ان البابا الح على ضرورة احترام واعطاء الالتزامات الصلبة بقوانين مجلس الامن (حامي القوانين الدولية) من قبل العراق .



* من اقواله*

" انا ضحية عمل اجرامي منفذ من قبل هذا الحزب الذي هو في السلطة الآن. قوموا بوضعه امام المحكة . قائده الذي كان رئيس وزراء ونائبه الذي هو رئيس الوزراء الحالي وقتلوا عراقيين ابرياء في 1980" ... مشيراً إلى حزب الدعوة الذي هو جزء من التحالف الشيعي في الوقت الحالي في العراق . 
*اعتقاله*

في 19 مارس2003 شاع ان طارق عزيز قد تم اغتياله عندما كان يحاول الوصول إلى كردستان ولكن سرعان ما تم تكذيب تلك الشاءعات عندما تناول عزيز مؤتمرا صحفيا واثبت للعالم خطأ تلك الشاءعات، وبعد سقوط بغداد واختفاء رموز القيادة، تم نهب منزل عزيز من قبل العراقيين ومالبث عزيز ان سلم نفسه للقوات الامريكية في 24 ابريل 2003.

* موقفه من صدام بعد الاعتقال*

طلب منه بعد تسليم نفسه ومحاكمة صدام ان يشهد ضده في المحكمة ، لكنه ابى وشاهده الملايين وهو في القفص يدافع عن صدام ويصفه بانه رئيس العراق ورئيسه الشرعي،وان الذي يتحمل ما عرف بالمجازر هم حزب الدعوة وإيران

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*طاهر عبد الرحمن زمخشري* .
 ولد في سنة 1914 وتوفي في 20 يوليو1987 ، شاعر و كاتب من رواد الأدب في الحجاز في فترة نهضته الفكرية والادبية . ولد بمكة في المملكة العربية السعودية . أنهى الدراسة في مدرسة الفلاح . عرف بلقب *بابا طاهر* لاهتمامه بأدب الطفل وقدم برنامجا إذاعيا يحمل الاسم ذاته . انشأ أول مجلة أطفال سعودية ، مجلة الروضة ، و كان أول عدد لها في تاريخ 17 سبتمبر1959 م ، ولكن لم تستمر طويلا ، و توقفت بعد 27 عدد بتاريخ 12 مايو1960م.رأس تحرير صحيفة البلاد.
عاش فترة طويلة في مصر، و إنتقل بعدها إلى تونس حيث توفي هناك.
حصول على جائزة الدولة السعودية التقديرية 1983. كرمته الحكومة التونسية بمنحه وساما رفيعا. قال عن نفسه:
_أنا كومة من الفحم سوداء تلبس ثياباً بيضاء، تقول شعراً قصائده حمراء وخضراء وصفراء_. غنى له طلال مداح قصيدة سلام لله يا هاجرنا ، و كانت من ألحان غازي علي.
من أعماله:
- أحلام الربيع 1946 وكان الديوان الأول . - أنفاس الربيع . - أصداء الربيع . - أغاريد الصحراء . - على الضفاف . - ألحان مغترب . - لبيك . - أحلام . - ورمضان كريم . - عبير الذكريات . - من الخيام . - بكاء الزهر . - أوراق الزهر . - أصداء الرابية . - مع الأصيل وهي مجموعة من التأملات والدراسات النفسية مع بعض الرباعيات الشعرية . - العين بحر، بحث يتضمن ما قاله بعض الشعراء في العين . - ليالي ابن الرومي، دراسة لبيئة ابن الرومي وعصره مع عرض نماذج من أشعاره . - حبيبي على القمر .

----------


## مهتاب

?
*طاووس*
طاووس هندي ينشر ريشه 



*التصنيف العلمي*مملكة:الحيوانيةالشعبة:حبلياتالصف:طيورالرتبة:Galliformesالفصيلة:Phasianidaeالجنس:_Pavo, Afropavo_*الأنواع*_Pavo cristatus_
_Pavo muticus_
_Afropavo congolensis_ 
*الطاووس Peacock* ، من أجمل الطيور ريشاً وأكثرها بهاءاً ، وقد قدرها الملوك والحكام منذ القدم فسكنت حدائق القصور لجمال

----------


## مهتاب



----------


## مهتاب

*الطماطم أو الطماطة أو البندورة أو الأوطة Tomato*, نبات من فصيلة ظل الليل يزرع في المناطق المعتدلة والحارة. أصله من جنوب أمريكا من بيرو ثم انتشر في اغلب بلدان العالم بعد القرن السادس عشر الميلاد أي بعد القرن العاشر الهجري
تحوي الطماطم على مادة سامة هي النيكوتين مثلها مثل بقية نباتات فصيلة ظل الليل وقد حذر من تناولها مركز أبحاث المفاصل ونباتات ظل الليل الذي أسسه البروفيسور نورمان تشيلدرز وذلك لأنه اكتشف أنها سبب من أسباب أمراض المفاصل وأمراض أخرى من أمراض العصر الحديث المنتشرة الآن
ومع ذلك هي تحوي الكثير من فيتامين((C) والأملاح المعدنية وما زال البعض ينصح بأكلها للمصابين بالإمساك وبمرض السكري ولمرضى القلب وللبدن, ويقول بوجود الدراسات والأبحاث العلمية المشيرة لأهمية تناول عصير الطماطم في خفض النشاط في الصفائح الدموية لدى مرضى السكري، ما يساعد في حمايتهم من الإصابة بالجلطات القاتلة. إلا أن البروفيسور نورمن تشيلدز يقول بأن أضرار الطماطم أكبر نفعها بكثير
نجحت زراعة الطماطم في المزارع المكشوفة والمغطاة كما زرعت بدون تربة, وأجريت عليها الدراسات للتحكم بشكل منتوجها ووقت نضوج الثمر ليسهل في عملية تصديره.
دخلت الطماطم المطبخ العربي مع الأسف الشديد فأصبحت لا تكاد تخلوا منها المائدة العربية في كل الوجبات, والوجبات السفرية كذلك, ودخلت حتى كمشروب وعصير.
لأوراق نبتة الطماطم خاصية عجيبة في طرد البعوض وبقية الحشرات حيث يتستخرج من أوراقها وسيقانها مادة مضادة للفطريات والالتهابات و مبيد للحشرات.
كما تركزت جهود فريق للبحث مؤخرا على نبات الطماطم من أجل إنتاج لقاحات تقاوم الأوبئة المهددة للإنسان كالكوليرا و الالتهاب الكبدي الفيروسي وفيروس نورووك, والفيروس الأخير مسبب رئيسي لالتهابات الجهاز الهضمي والمعوي والإسهال الذي يتسبب سنويا في وفاة ما لا يقل عن مليوني وفاة على مستوى العالم أكثرها بين الأطفال.

*الطماطم الرامسي*

وهناك من يقول:- يعتبر الطماطم الرامسي أجود وألذ أنواع الطماطم في العالم، حيث يجمع بين طعم الخضار والفاكهة ويقولون:- بأن السبب يعود إلى تربة الرامس. الرامس منطقة زراعية بمدينة العوامية(القطيف - شرق السعودية) وهي أرض ساحلية منخفضة بالنسبة لباقي اليابسة التي تحدها من الغرب حيث البحر شرقا، وبسبب الانخفاض تحصل عملية انزلاق الماء الباطني للأرض ليستقر في الرامس حاملا معه الأملاح المعدنية الكثيرة التي توجد في باطن الأرض. ويأتي الطلب على الطماطم الرامسي حتى من خارج المنطقة بسبب شهرته التي سبقت شهرة الارض نفسها. ولكن يحتمل أن يقل الطلب على الطماطم كثيرا مع انتشار العلم بمخاطره الصحية التي حذرت منها بعض الجهات الصحية مثل مركز أبحاث أمراض المفاصل ونباتات ظل الليل الذي أسسه البروفيسور نورمان تشيلدرز



*بندورة طبيعية*

يطلق هذا الاسم على *البندورة* التي في ظروق طبيعية محضة من غير مساعدة المواد الكيميائية. الظروف الطبيعية التي يتطلبها نمو هذا النوع من البندورة هي التربة العادية، وأشعة الشمس، والماء. تعتبر البندورة الطبيعية أغنى في كمية المياه من البندورة المصنعة، ومن مميزاتها ان لونها شديد الحمرة وبها تشريحات.



*محتويات*

100 غرام من الطماطم تحتوي على: (1)kcalkJouleماءدهنكالسيومكاليوممغنيسيومفيتامين سي177394 g0,2 g242 mg9 mg14 mg25

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*طابع البريد* 
هو علامة مميزة توضع على أغلفة ومظاريف الرسائل او الرزم المعدة للأرسال بالبريد تبين بأن اجرة البريد مدفوعة مسبقآ. الطابع يمكن ان يلصق على وثيقة ما تبين بان الرسوم قد دفعت وان الوثيقة أصولية و معتمدة. تصدر الدول الطوابع البريدية بمناسبات مختلفة تخليدآ لتلك المناسبة وتباع تلك الطوابع لإستخدامها في البريد اضافة لجامعي الطوابع والهواة الذين يبحثون عن الطوابع النفيسة والقديمة والنادرة. تسد بعض الدول جزء من موازنتها المالية من قيم الطوابع المباعة.
تم إصدار أول طابع بريدي في انغلترا عام 1840. تلتها بعد ذلك عدة بلدان، من بينها بافاريا (ألمانيا) عام 1849. بدأ بعض هواة جمع هذه الوريقات الملونة الصغيرة بجمعها في صناديق خشبية أو كتب أو حتى قاموا بتعليقها على جدران الحائط. أول ألبوم لجمع الطوابع تم طرحه للأسواق في عام 1862.

*[الشكل والمحتوى*

هناك أشكال عدة لطوابع البريد، فبعضها مربع أو مستطيل أو دائري. انتشر الشكل المستطيلي للطابع أكثر من غيره، لأنه سهل لصقه على الرسائل المستطيلة الشكل. الشيء المميز والمشترك بين كل طوابع العالم هو حوافها المسننة. عادة يحتوي كل طابع على اسم البلد أو دائرة البريد المنتجة للطابع وعلى قيمته. كانت الطوابع تصدر في البداية لتكريم رؤساء وملوك البلاد، اليوم أصبحت مواضيع الطوابع مختلفة ومنوعة جدا. حيث جرت العادة أيضا بأن يكون للطابع MOTIVE معين. أيضا معظم البلدان اليوم تدون تاريخ اصدار الطابع، عادة يكون التاريخ ممثلا بسنة الإصدار فقط. بريطانيا هي الدولة الوحيدة في العالم التي لا تدون اسمها على طوابعها، بل تكتفي فقط بوضع صورة لرأس الحاكم الحالي للبلاد في أحد زوايا الطابع. ذلك لأنها أول دولة أصدرت الطوابع كما هو مذكور أعلاه، لذا ترى نفسها غنية عن التعريف.

* جمع وشراء الطوابع*

بدأت فكرة جمع الطوابع من الطوابع الملصقة على الرسائل التي وصلت للمرء ولأقاربه ولأصدقائه من مختلف بقاع العالم. بقيت هذه الفكرة هي المصدر التقليدي لهواة حتى يومنا هذا. هذه الهواية تصلح للكبار والصغار على السواء. العامل المشترك هو حب المعرفة، حيث أنه لكل طابع بريدي هدف أو قصة من ورائه. طوابع البريد تكرم شخصيات، تدون قصص، تحتفل بذكريات، وتخلد مناسبات من خلال طبع هذه المعلومات على الطابع نفسه. هناك بعض الجامعين الذين تهمهم أن يكون الطابع مختوم من دوائر البريد المختلفة. بعضهم يفضل شراء الطوابع من مصدرها غير مستعملة وبدون أختام، أي من مصلحة البريد. هناك تباع الطوابع، ان كانت حديثة الإصدار، بسعرها المدون عليها. هناك عادة قسم خاص لهواة جمع الطوابع في مصالح البريد حول العالم، حيث يتم عرض وبيع الطوابع القديمة والحديثة هناك على حد سواء. تقام أيضا في مختلف البلاد مؤتمرات ومعارض ومزادات علنية لتبديل وبيع الطوابع البريدية. كما أن هناك صحافة خاصة بالطوابع وأخبارها في بعض الدول الأوروبية.

* الأدوات*

إلى جانب الطوابع نفسهم، هناك عدة أدوات قد تكون ضرورية للجامع، أهمها بالطبع هو *ألبوم الطوابع*. هنا يتم حفظ الطوابع بشكل مرتب معروضة في كل صفحة على مجموعات. *الملقط* يستعمل للإمساك بالطوابع، حيث أن يد المرء قد تتلف الطابع أحيانا، لذا تستخدم الملاقط لتفادي ذلك و لعدم ترك بصمات ولعدم توسيخ الطابع. *المكبر* يستعمله البعض لكي يروا التفاصيل الصغيرة المرسومة على الطابع، أحيانا لا تستطيع العين المجردة رؤيتها. هناك بعض مصالح البريد التي تصدر سنويا *كتيب* يسرد انتاجها البريدي للعام و يذكر تفاصيل أكثر عن طوابعها.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الطحالب* أو *الأشنيات* algae (مفردها أشنية أو طحلب _alga_) مجموعة من المتعضيات الحية القادرة على التقاط طاقة الضوء من خلال عملية البناء الضوئي، محولة المواد غير العضوية (غالبا ماء + ثاني أكسيد الكربون ) إلى مواد عضوية (سكريات) تختزن بداخلها الطاقة.
قديما تم اعتبار الألجينات نباتات بسيطة، حيث يرتبط بعضها بصلة قرابة للامبريويات embryophyte أو ما يمكن تسميته بالنباتات العليا. لكن الأشنيات الأخرى على ما يبدو تمثل مجموعات طلائعية، تتواجد في مملكة الطليعيات بجانب الأوليات التي تعتبر شبيهة بالحيوانات أكثر. من وجهة نظر التطوريين لا يمكن اعتبار الأشنيات ممثلة لاتجاه تطوري وحيد، بل أنها مستوى من التنظيم العضوي الذي ربما خضع لعدة تطورات عدة مرات خلال التاريخ المبكر للحياة على الأرض .
تتراوح الأشنيات من متعضيات وحيدة الخلية إلى متعددة الخلايا، بعضها ذو شكل متمايز معقد نوعا ما وتدعى هذه (إذا كانت بحرية) بأعشاب البحر. جميع هذه الأشنيات لا تملك أي أوراق، ولا جذور ولا أزهار وبقية البنى العضوية التي تميز النباتات العليا. لكنها تميز عن بقية الطلائعيات (تميز عن الأوليات) بأنها ذاتية التغذية ضوئيا، لكن مع هذا هناك بعض المجموعات الأشنية مختلطة التغذية mixotrophic، تستمد الطاقة من الاصطناع الضوئي وأيضا من التقاط الكربون العضوي عن طريق الحلول osmotrophy، وميزو myzocytosis، والبلعمة phagocytosis. تعتبر الطحالب مهمة في استزراع الأسماك ، في الدول التي تقوم بزراعة الأسماك.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*طرفة بن العبد*

هو عمرو بن العبد الملقب ( طرفة ) من بني بكر بن وائل ، ولد حوالي سنة 543 في البحرين من أبوين شريفين و كان له من نسبه العالي ما يحقق له هذه الشاعرية فجده و أبوه و عماه المرقشان و خاله المتلمس كلهم شعراء مات أبوه و هو بعد حدث فكفله أعمامه إلا أنهم أساؤوا تريبته و ضيقوا عليه فهضموا حقوق أمه و ما كاد طرفة يفتح عينيه على الحياة حتى قذف بذاته في أحضانها يستمتع بملذاتها فلها و سكر و لعب و بذر و أسرف فعاش طفولة مهملة لاهية طريدة راح يضرب في البلاد حتى بلغ أطراف جزيرة العرب ثم عاد إلى قومه يرعى إبل معبد أخيه ثم عاد إلى حياة اللهو بلغ في تجواله بلاط الحيرة فقربه عمرو بن هند فهجا الملك فأوقع الملك به مات مقتولاً و هو دون الثلاثين من عمره سنة 569 . من آثاره : ديوان شعر أشهر ما فيه المعلقة نظمها الشاعر بعدما لقيه من ابن عمه من سوء المعاملة و ما لقيه من ذوي قرباه من الاضطهاد في المعلقة ثلاثة أقسام كبرى ( 1 ) القسم الغزالي من ( 1 ـ 10 ) ـ ( 2 ) القسم الوصفي ( 11 ـ 44 ) ـ ( 3 ) القسم الإخباري ( 45 ـ 99 ) . و سبب نظم المعلقة ( إذا كان نظمها قد تم دفعة واحدة فهو ما لقيه من ابن عمه من تقصير و إيذاء و بخل و أثرة و التواء عن المودة و ربما نظمت القصيدة في أوقات متفرقة فوصف الناقة الطويل ينم على أنه وليد التشرد و وصف اللهو و العبث يرجح أنه نظم قبل التشرد و قد يكون عتاب الشاعر لابن عمه قد نظم بعد الخلاف بينه و بين أخيه معبد . شهرة المعلقة و قيمتها : بعض النقاد فضلوا معلقة طرفة على جميع الشعر الجاهلي لما فيها من الشعر الإنساني ـ العواصف المتضاربة ـ الآراء في الحياة ـ و الموت جمال الوصف ـ براعة التشبيه ، و شرح لأحوال نفس شابة و قلب متوثب . في الخاتمة ـ يتجلى لنا طرفة شاعراً جليلاً من فئة الشبان الجاهليين ففي معلقته من الفوائد التاريخية الشيء الكثير كما صورت ناحية واسعة من أخلاق العرب الكريمة و تطلعنا على ما كان للعرب من صناعات و ملاحة و أدوات ... و في دراستنا لمعلقته

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الطحال 
غدة تقع في الجانب الأيسر من البطن تحت الحجاب الحاجز يشبة في تكوينة الغدد اللمفاوية و هو مركز لانتاج كرات الدم الحمراء و الصفائح الدموية اثناء المرحلة الجنينية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

طفل الأنابيب
عرف العالم هذا التعبير لأول مرة عام 1978 عندما ولدت الطفلة لويس براون و هي أول طفلة أنابيب في العالم و قد أمكن بعذه الطريقة التغلب علي بعض العوائق التي تمنع جدوث الحمل عند المرأة مثل أنسداد قناة فالوب
و تتم هذة الطريقة بأخد بويضات من المرأة و حيونات منوية من الرجل و تهيئة وسطا ملائما في المختبر يشبة قناة فالوب فيتم الأخصاب و تبدا مرحلة التفلج فيقوم الطبيب بزرع الجنين في رحم الأم حيث ينمو حتي الولادة.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

طشقند 
عاصمة أوزبكستان. كانت محطة على طريق الحرير.
مع سقوط الإمبراطورية الروسية القيصرية في أبريل 1918، اصبحت طشقند عاصمة جمهورية تركستان المستقلة ذاتيا السوفيتية الإشتراكية. تحت ضغط القوات البيضاء والجواسيس البريطانيين، وثورة بسمتشي انهارت جمهورية تركستان، ولتصبح طشقند مدينة ضمن الجمهورية الأوزبكية حتى عام 1930 عندما حلت محل سمرقند كعاصمة للجمهورية الأوزبكية.
في 25 أبريل1966 دمر طشقند زلزال عنيف (7.5 على مقياس رختر) شرد 300,000 من سكانها.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*طرابلس* 

هي عاصمةليبيا و أكبر مدنها الحديثة .تعرف بطرابلس الغرب و تقع جغرافيا على خط طول 13,12 شرقا وعلى خط عرض 32,52 شمالا في الشمال الغربي لليبيا وهي كذلك ميناؤها البحري الرئيسي.وتحتل المدينة رأس صخري مطل على البحر الأبيض المتوسط و تقع مقابل الرأس الجنوبي لجزيرة صقلية. يحدها شرقا تاجوراء والقره بوللي ، غربا جنزور، جنوبا السواني. طرابلس '52°32 شمال '12°13 شرق
الموقع الجغرافي وتنقسم إلى خمس مناطق: طرابلس المركز، سوق الجمعة، ابو سليم، حي الاندلس. ويتوسط مركزالمدينة:الساحة الخضراء و السراي الحمراء
ومن اهم احيائها : شارع بن عاشور (مقر معظم السفارات)، قرقارش، حي الاندلس ( و الذي يعتبر من ارقي احياء ليبيا السكنية و به عدد من السفارات و القنصليات و يسكنه عدد من رجال الدولة )، حي دمشق، زاوية الدهماني، ابو سليم، الهضبة الخضراء، السياحية، قرجي، سوق الجمعة، الحي الجامعي، الفرناج ، عين زارة، طريق المطار، السراج (و هي منطقة زراعية و لكنها الان بداءت في الازدهار )، الحي الصناعي، باب عكارة، النوفليين، الهاني، راس حسن، سيدي المصري، فشلوم، الدريبي، الشارع الغربي، الهضبة الشرقية، باب بن غشير، ميزران، بومليانة ، أول سبتمر ، عمر المختار ، امحمد المقريف
نشأت طرابلس بفضل الفينيقيين كسوق بحري لتصريف المواد الأولية من إفريقيا السوداء ، واستمر دور هذه المدينة في مجال التبادل بين الشمال والجنوب ، فامتد اتصالهم باتجاه الجنوبي ليغطي مجموعة أقطار " إفريقيا " بلاد السودان .
وعندما تكونت كمدينة أصبحت هي نفسها في حاجة لأسواق للجملة والقـطاعي تخـدم الأهالي ، لهذا ظهرت الحـاجة الملحة لبناء مثل هـذه الأسواق والذي تركزت بصفة خاصة في الناحية الشرقية مـن المدينة القديمة.
ويرجع أسباب تمركز هذه الأسواق في هذه الناحية إلى قربها من البحر وهو المنفذ لتصريف الإنتاج واستقبال البضائع القادمة من البلاد الغرب، وكذلك لتكتل المصالح الإدارية والسياسية فهي قريبة مـن مصـدر السلطة ألا وهـي السرايا الحمراء ذلك في العهد التركي ، كـما يعود تمركزها إلى اعتبارات استراتيجية ، منها أن هذا القسم من المدينة غير معرض للقنبلة البحرية إذا يرجع إلى أن مدى المدافع البحرية في ذلك الوقت لم يكن طافياً لتوصيل القذائف إلى هذه البقعة .
وهذه الأسواق كان لها دور ثقافي ديني مهم جداً في التدريس وتداول الأحاديث النبوية ، حيث يجلس الباعة على المصطبات في الأسواق وتحدث عادة دردشة غالبا ً ما تكـون في المسائل الدينية ، وفـي بعـض الأحيان كان الشيخ يسأل في بعض المسائل الدينية ، فيجلس ويشرح لهم بعض ما صعب عليهم فهمه ، وسرعان ما تنتشر هـذه الفتاوى بسرعة بيـن التجار هـذا بالنسبة للناحية الدينية، وبنفـس الطريقة في المسائل والأفكار السياسية والتي لها أثر كبير على السلطة المركزية في البلاد ، ويرجـع سبب قيام مجمعات المهن والحرف بالقرب من الأسـواق يتعلق بالتـداول وخاصة المتعلقة بالمعـادن الثمينة والفضة والذهب .
وبالطبع لم تكن هذه الأسواق لخدمة أهل المدينة وحدهم بل لجميع فئات الشعب ، لأنها مركز تجمع البضائع من قبل أهالي الحضر والبدو ، فغالباً ما يرتاد البدو المدينة لبيع أو شـراء ما يحتاجه ويقفل عائداً إلى منطقته .
مع بداية القرن السادس عشر شهدت منطقة حوض البـحر المتوسط صراعـاً بحرياً بين الــدول الأوربية المتمثلة في المسيحيين الأسبان وبيـن العـربالمسلمين حيث اتجهت أسبانيا بقواتها لمهاجمة موانئ شمال إفريقيا واستولوا على المدن التالية :
سبته ، و طنجة ، و تلمسان ، والمرسى ، الكبير، و وهران، وبجاية ، و طرابلس ،سنة 1510 م وقد حاول الأهالي الطرابلسيون الدفاع عن مدينتهم باستماتة وهذا ما ذكره لنا الكونت " بتر ودي فارو" قائد الحملة الأسبانية على طرابلس ، في رسالته المرسلة لنائب صقليا ّإذ كتب : " ...... لقد كان الطرابلسيون يقاومون مقاومة عنيفة " .
وكان لأسبانيا أسباب لاحتلالـها لمدينة طرابلس والمتمثلة فـي مــوقعها الاستراتيجي ، ميناءها الحصين ، ثرواتها المتعددة التي رأى الأسبان ضرورة الاستفادة منها في تمويل جيوشهم فـي مواصلتهم الحـرب ضـد المسلمين ، وكـذلك لجعلها قاعدة حربية أسبانية لصــد الهجمات المتتالية من الشرق والمتمثلة في الخط المعاكس ألا وهو " المد العثماني " الذي ظهر كقوة بحرية كبيرة في حوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط بقيادة " خير الدين بربروس" وخليفته " درغوت باشا " الذي مثل خطراً حقيقياً على الوجود الأسباني فـي دويـلات شمال إفريقيا .
ويتضح لنا من الرسائل المتبادلة ، مابين قائد الحملة الكونت"بترو دي نقارو " وملك صقليا ، ورسالة قنصل البندقية في " باليرمو " مقاومة الشعـب الليـبي وشجاعته المنقطعة النظير ، أما عن سياسة الأسبان داخل القطر الطـرابلـس فكانت تتسـم بالوحشية والتعصـب والظلــم ، فقد عملوا على طرد جميع الطرابلسيين من المدينة ، وجلب أكبر عـدد من المسيحيين بدلاً عنهم ، ولم يقوموا بأي إصلاح يذكر ، فقد أهملوا التجارة والصناعة والزراعة وأثقلـوا كاهل المواطنين بالضرائب ، مما أدى إلى كساد التجارة وبور الأسواق ، وهذا الضغط أدى إلى ظهور المقاومة الوطنية التي اتخذت مـن منطقة " تاجوراء " مركزاً لها لشن الحملات الحربية ضـد الأسبان في الدويلة الليبية وتملكت من محاصرة الأسبان في طرابلس ، إلا أن المحاولة لم يكتب له النجاح .
ونتيجة لاشتداد وتزايد المقاومة الوطنية ، وتزايد الخطر العثماني فـي البحر أدى إلى تنازل الأسبان عن طرابلس لمنظمة القديس يوحنا سنة 1530 ميلادي.

*نشأة المدينة*

سبب تسميتها
يعود تاريخها إلى الفينيقيين الذين أسموها أويا وقد قاموا بتأسيسها بمساعدة الإيليميين بعد ان فروا من صقلية بعد الإضطرابات الأهلية هناك. و قد عرفت المدينة باسم أويات بيلات ماكار (أويات بلدة الإله ملقارت) و قد أكتشف بمدينة طرابلس العديد من القبور الفينيقية و البونيقية ،كما أكتشف بها مصنع فينيقي لإنتاج الفخار.
وتعود تسمية المدينة إلى انها واحدة من مدن ثلاث بناها الفينيقيون وهي أويات "طرابلس الحالية" و لبدة و صبراته.
في العصر الروماني أقام الرومان منشأات رومانية لم يتبقى منها سوى قوس النصر في البلدة القديمة والمعروف بقوس ماركوس أوريليوس نسبة لذلك الإمبراطور الروماني و في ذلك العهد أيضا منحت المدينة درجة المستعمرة زمن تراجان أواخر القرن الأول م حتى عهد الإمبراطور انطونيوس بيوس في القرن الثاني م.
و يعتقد أيضاً أن اجراء المزيد من الحفريات في طرابلس (ويات) سيكشف عن عمق جذور الحضارة الفينيقية الكنعانية في التاريخ الليبي. «فهذه المدينة كانت دائما مبنية ومأهولة وبالتالي لم تتح الفرص لاجراء حفريات فيها على غرار الحفريات التي اجريت في صبراتة (صبراتا) ولبدة الكبرى. ورغم هذا فإن الحضارة الفينيقية جلية في المدن الكبرى الثلاث: لبدة الكبرى وويات وصبراتا. وهذه المعالم ما زالت موجودة وظاهرة ثم انتقلت إلى أعماق ليبيا. ويرى الباحثون أن اتجاهات أبواب قوس الامبراطور الروماني ماركوس اوريليوس تمثل اتجاهات المدينة الفينيقية القديمة التي اقيمت عليها مدينة رومانية».
و خضعت المدينة لحكم الوندال ( القرن5 م ) و للحكم البيزنطي (القرن 6م ) و خلال غزوات الوندال ُدمرت أسوار لبدة و صبراتة و كان نتيجة ذلك نمو أويا وأزدادت أهميتها بعد أن كانت الأقل أهمية في مدن طرابلس.
و في عام 645م فتحها العربالمسلمون وبقيت المدينة تحت الحكم العربي بعد ذلك (ما عدا من 1146-1158م عندما أستولى عليها النورمان الصقلًيون)، وأحتلها الأسبان من العام 1510م وحتى تم تسليمها لفرسان القديس يوحنا من مالطا العام 1531م وحتى العام 1551م حيث أستعان الطرابلسيون النازحون في المنطقة الشرقية من المدينة والمعروفة باسم تاجوراء بالعثمانيين للتخلص من الاحتلال المسيحي للمدينة.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يتبع*

* القره مانلي*

حكمت عائلة القره مانلي ليبيا بعد انفصال الوالي احمد باشا بليبيا عن الخلافة العثمانية.
مرت عليها الكثير من الأحداث و المعارك ثم اصبحت تحت الإحتلال الإيطالي و فيما بعد أصبحت عاصمة للجماهيرية الليبية, تضم المدينة حوالى 36 مسجد و3 حمامات تاريخية ومدرستان ومستشفى يعرف بمستشفى الغربة القديم بشارع سيدى سالم المشاط كما تضم المدينة كنيسة وسجن للنصارى وعدد من المبانى التاريخية منها حوش القرمانلى وعدد من القنصليات التاريخية منها القنصلية الانجليزيه و الهولندية و الفرنسية وقنصلية جنوا والعديد من الاسواق القديمة
مدينة طرابلس حالياً
أما حاليًا فمدينة طرابلس تعتبر من المدن المنففتحة عربيًا بصفتها عاصمة الدولة الليبية . وقد تغيّرت كثيرًا وازدهرت بعد قيام الثورة في ليبيا سنة 1969 والتي اكدت على كونها عاصمة و جعلت منها مركزًا للأمانات " الوزرات " المختلفة و قد اتخذت السفارات والقنصليات العامة بليبيا طرابلس مقرًا لها ، سواء اكان لها فروع في مدن أخرى أم لا .
*ومن الجدير بالذكر أن طرابلس قد اختيرت عاصمة للثقافة الإسلامية لسنة 2007 .*
وهي التي بها من المعالم الإسلامية والفنون سواء أكانت المعمارية ام الإسلامية من فن المالوف " فن صوفي الأصل " او فن المعمار الذي ترك الفتح الإسلامي لليبيا أثاره في مدينة طرابلس بمساجدها و معالمها الإسلامية المختلفة .
اختيرت مدينة طرابلس كعاصمة الثقافة الاسلامية لعام 2007 وبها المقر الرسمي للتلفزين والاذاعة الليبية وتضم بعض المراكز الثقافية المهمة مثل:
مركز جهاد الليبين للدراسات التاريخية مجمع الفتح الثقافي دار الفنون مسرح الكشاف فرق مسرحية كلية الفنون والاعلام معهد جمال الدين الميلادي للموسيقى مجمع اللغة العربية الدار العربية للكتاب

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*طرطوس*
*تشكل محافظة* *طرطوس** الجزء الجنوبي من الواجهة الغربية* *لسورية**. بشاطئ يبلغ طوله 90 كم من الحدود البنانية جنوبا إلى* *نهر السن** شمالا و تتناثر امامها عدة جزر (ارواد - العباس - النمل - ابو علي) هي الوحيدة في بحر سورية و الجزيرة المأهولة الوحيدة* *ارواد** التي تبعد 5 كم عن* *طرطوس** و 2.5 كم عن الشاطئ يبلغ عمق المحافظة من المتوسط غربا حتى اقصاها شرقا مع محافظتي* *حمص** و* *حماه** 36 كم و تقدر مساحتها ب 1890 كم2 .*
*السهول الساحلية:سهل عكار عمقه 16 كم كان المكان المناسب لإستيطان الأموري و الفينيقي و يضيق شمال طرطوس إلى عمق /4/كم حتى ينعدم في* *بانياس** غرب قلعة المرقب .*
*المنطقة الجبلية: و هي جزء من الجبال الساحلية التي تمتد من* *اسكندرون** شمالا إلى جبال لبنان الغربية جنوبا بارتفاعات تتراوح بين 400-700 م و تزداد إلى أكثر من 1000 م كجبل النبي متى و النبي صالح .*

* المناخ*

*تقع طرطوس عند التقاء خط الطول 35 درجة-52 دقيقة-30 ثانية. و خط العرض 33 درجة-30 دقيقة-30 ثانية. و بذلك تتمتع بمناخ معتدل. درجة الحرارة صيفا بحدود 30 درجة و اقصاها 35 و تصل في الشتاء إلى 5-10 درجات و في ايام قليلة إلى الصفر.*
*المعدل السنوي للمطر /1000/ مم و في بعض المناطق 1800 مم.*

* التاريخ*

*نشأت فيها عظمة ارواد و ازدهرت امورو (تل كزل) و قامت اوسناتو و* *عمريت** وقد سميت طرطوس اولا باسم انترادو (مقابل ارواد) . اهم المدن:*
*طرطوس -* *مشتى الحلو** من أشهر بلدات* *سوريا** السياحية تبعد عن محافظة طرطوس حوالي 55 كم تشتهر بمقومات السياحة الكثيرة المتوافرة فيها من مطاعم و استراحات و غيرها للمزيد يمكنك زيارة الموقع:* *موقع مشتى الحلو**.*
*الدريكيش تبعد 35 كم عن مدينة طرطوس وهي ذات مناخ جبلي وهواء عليل ومناظر خلابه وينابيع معدنيه ومقاصف ومنتزهات كثيره متوضعه على نهر قيس وبين ثنايا الجبال ويوجد فيها العديد من الاماكن الاثريه .*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*طرابلس (لبنان)*

*هو أحد أقضية* *محافظة الشمال** الثمانية، وتعتبر طرابلس العاصمة الإدارية للمحافظة و ضاحيتيها،* *البحصاص** و* *البداوي**، بالإضافة إلى شريطين ضيقين على امتداد شاطىء البحر، واحد باتجاه الشمال، و الآخر باتجاه الجنوب. لتلامس مساحته 24 كيلومترا مربعا.*
*يحد طرابلس من الشمال قضائي* *المنية - الضنية** و من الشرق قضاء* *زغرتا** و من الجنوب قضاء* *الكورة**.*
*يبلغ عدد سكان القضاء القاطنين فيه600000 نسمة تقريبا، أي ما يعادل 15% من العدد الإجمالي لسكان لبنان، يتوزعون على ثلاث مدن و ثلاث بلديات، (طرابلس, الميناء و القلمون) و تعتبر الكثافة السكانية فيه الأعلى على الاطلاق حيث تصل إلى 7086 شخصا في الكيلومتر الواحد. وتتألف التركيبة الطائفية للقضاء من :*
*السنة 84 %* *الروم الأرثودوكس 6 %* *العلويين 5 %* *المارون 2 %* *الشيعة 1 %* *الروم الكاثوليك 1 %* *أقليات مسيحية 1 %**الآثار*
*مركز القضاء، مدينة طرابلس ثاني المدن اللبنانية بعد العاصمة بيروت من الناحيتين السكانية و الاقتصادية.*
*وتضم المدينة أكبر القلاع في لبنان وهي قلعة طرابلس التي حررها القائد* *الظاهر بيبرس** من الصلييبين.*
*كما يوجد فيها أيضا مساجد قديمة جدا وفيها في منطقة القبة قصر الأمير عمر غسان زمرلي ويوجد في هذه المنطقة مسجد حمزة <رضي الله عنه> وهو من المساجد الذي عانا واستشهد فيه من أكبر وأعظم الرجال. ويوجد المسجد الكبير وهو من أقدم المساجد في لبنان ويقع في وسط طرابلس. وقلعة الخمسين الموجودة على العملة اللبنانية هي قلعة طرابلس و* *مسجد طينال** و* *مسجد غوردون باشا** ومسجد سيدي عبد الواحد.*

* تاريخ المدينة*

*تؤكد المصادر التاريخية والتنقيبات الأثرية وجود طرابلس منذ ستة عشر قرناً، ولا يمكن متابعة تاريخ طرابلس بدقة قبل أحد عشر قرناً. في ذلك الحين كانت طرابلس عاصمة الفينيقيين، حيث أسّسوا فيها أوّل اتّحاد لدويلات صيدا، وصور، وأرواد، وبذلك يمكن اعتبار طرابلس أوّل اتّحادٍ أممي في التاريخ. يتميّز ساحل طرابلس بمجموعة من التشكيلات الجغرافية التي يمكن استعمالها كموانئ للسفن والمراكب،ويتميّز أيضاً بوجود مجموعة من الجزر، هي الوحيدة في لبنان، وقد لعبت تلك الجزر دوراً هاماً في السيطرة على الطرق العسكرية والتجارية في المنطقة. ففي العصر الهيليني، وبالتحديد في ظلّ حكم خلفاء الإسكندر الأكبر، لعبت طرابلس دور قاعدة بحرية كبيرة وذات استقلالية نسبية. أمّا في العصر الروماني، بلغت المدينة أوج تطورها واحتوت على العديد من المعالم الهامّة. ودّمرت طرابلس في العام 551 خلال العهد البيزنطي وذلك بفعل زلزال مدمّر أدّى إلى انقضاض البحر عليها.*
*عادت طرابلس للعب دوراً هاماً كقاعدة عسكرية ابتداءً من العام 635 خلال العصر الأموي. وفي العصر الفاطمي، تميّزت طرابلس بحكم ذاتي مستقّل وأصبحت مركزاً للعلم لا مثيل له في المنطقة. وفي بداية القرن الثاني عشر، حوصرت طرابلس ثمّ سقطت بيد الإفرنج الصليبيين في العام 1109. تضررت معظم معالم المدينة بشكل كبير، وبخاصة مكتبتها المعروفة باسم "دار العلم" والتي كانت تضم في كنفاتها ثلاثة ملايين مخطوط وكانت تنافس في غناها مكتبة بغداد.*
*وفي العهد الصليبي، أصبحت مدينة طرابلس عاصمة كونتية طرابلس. وفي العام 1289، فُتحت طرابلس على يد سلطان المماليك الأشرف خليل بن قلاوون، الذي أعطى أوامره بهدم المدينة القديمة، والتي كانت تقع فيما يعرف حاضراً باسم الميناء، وبنائها من جديد في السهل المنبسط تحت قلعة طرابلس. واتخذها سلاطين المماليك طوال قرنين وربع القرن من الزمان عاصمة لنيابة السلطنة، وأقيمت فيها عشرات المساجد والمدارس، والزوايا، والتكايا، والخوانق، والرُّبط، والحمّامات، والخانات، والقياسر، والطواحين، ومن أشهر معالمها: الجامع المنصوري الكبير، وجامع التوبة، وجامع العطار، والبرطاسي، والسيد عبد الواحد المكناسي، وطينال، والمدرسة القرطاوية، والشمسية، والنورية، والناصرية، والخانوتية، والسقرقية، والطواشية، والخيرية حُسْن، والعجمية، والحمصية، والقادرية، والحججية، والظاهرية، ومن خاناتها: خان الحريريين، والمصريين، والعسكر، والصاغة (الصابون)، والتماثيلي (بالميناء)، ومن حمّاماتها: حمام الحاجب، وعزّ الدين الموصلي، والنوري، والعطار، والدوادار، وغيره. وأقيمت لها عدة بوابات في مختلف الاتجاهات، وتشعّبت حاراتها ودروبها وأزقّتها الملتوية والممتدّة تحت عقود الدّور والمنازل التي توفّر لها حماية ذاتيّة بحيث تحوّلت في معظمها إلى سراديب ودهاليز وساباطات سريّة لا يعرف السيّر فيها إلاّ أهلها، بمعنى أن بناءها وخِططها كانت عسكرية دفاعية حسب مقتضيات ذلك العصر، وأقيم على امتداد ساحلها من رأس الميناء إلى رأس النهر ستة أبراج حربية للمرابطة فيها، هي: برج الأمير أيتمش، وبرج الأمير جُلُبّان، وطرباي (الشيخ عفّان)، والأمير الأحمدي (الفاخورة)، والأمير برسباي (المعروف بالسباع)، وبرج السلطان قايتباي (المعروف ببرج رأس النهر)، وللدفاع عن المدينة إذا دهمها العدوّ. كما جرى ترميم الحصن الذي أسّسه "ابن مجيب الأزدي"، وأعاد بناءه "ريموند دي سان جيل"، وحوّله نائب السلطتة "سيف الدين أسندمر الكرجي" إلى قلعة كبيرة.*
*ودخلت طرابلس تحت السيادة العثمانية حين انتصر الأتراك على المماليك في "مرج دابق" سنة 922 هـ/ 1516 م. وأبقوا على النظام المتّبع فيها بتعيين الكُفّال والنوّاب لبضع سنوات، إلى أن أصبحت تؤجّر للإقطاعيين الذين ينيبون عنهم من يتولّى حكمها وذلك اعتباراً من سنة 928 هـ/ 1522 م.*
*وأوجد العثمانيون عدّة مناطق سكنية جديدة أحاطت بمدينة المماليك، فازدادت عمراناً واتساعاً، وتضاعف عدد مساجدها ومدارسها وزواياها وتكاياها وحمّاماتها وخاناتها، حتى بلغ ما فيها 44 خاناً، وتجاورت المساجد والمدارس، بل تلاصقت، وكثر عددها بشكل يثير العجب، حتى أنّ المدرسة كانت تفصلها عن المدرسة القريبة منها مدرسة أخرى مجاورة، وبلغ عددها قبل ثلاثمائة سنة ونيّف أكثر من ثلاثمائة وستين مسجداً ومدرسة، على عدد أيام السنة. ومن المعالم العثمانية: تكية الدراويش المولوية، وحمّام العظم (الجديد)، وجامع محمود بك السنجق، وجامع محمود لطفي الزعيم (المعلّق)، والجامع الحميدي، وسبيل الباشا الوزير محمد باشا، وسبيل الزاهد، والتكية القادرية، وساعة التل. وأعادوا بناء القلعة والأبراج والحصون الساحلية والبوّابات. واستعادت الميناء (طرابلس القديمة) دورها التجاري، فكثُرت فيها القُنصليات الأوروبية، وأقيمت الوكالات والمخازن الضخام لإستيعاب المنتجات والبضائع الصادرة والواردة من القطن، والسكر، والصابون، والقماش، والفواكه، والثمار، والعطور، والجلود، والحبوب، وغيره.*
*ويُعتبر عهد الأتراك في طرابلس أطول العهود الإسلامية التي خضعت لسيادتها، حيث امتدّ حكمهم نحو نيّفٍ وأربعة قرون، باستثناء ثماني سنوات خضعت فيها للحكم المصري حين دخلها "إبراهيم باشا" ابن محمد علي الكبير سنة 1832 م. واتخذها قاعدة عسكرية أثناء حملته على بلاد الشام وأقام فيها. وعادت إلى الأتراك العثمانيين بعد جلاء المصريين عنها سنة 1840 م. ثم خضعت للإنتداب الفرنسي سنة 1918 م. فكانت "ساعة التل" آخر ما تركه العثمانيون من آثار في طرابلس.*

*عائلاتها*

*الدبوسي ، الشعراني ،الجمل ، كبارة ، ميقاتي ، الجسر ، كرامي ، معصراني ، حسون ، زيادة ، التلي ، مرعب ، ستيتي ،المصري ،الشامي ، حجازي ، الخاني ، المقدم ،عواضة ، يوسف شيخ النجارين ، الحجار ، الماروق ، علوش ، مسقاوي ، يكن ، عبدو ، الأسعد ، شاهين ، الملة ،الكيال ، عثمان ، النشار ، نجار ،الحلاب ، شعبان ، خالد ، شكشك ، مولوي ، الذهب ، رملاوي ،نداف ، أفيوني ، الحمصي ، الحلبي ، بيروتي ، الحسيني ، الشعار ، طرابلسي ،حلاق جزار ، نابلسي ، الأسمر ، وهبة ، الأبيض ، سنكري ، الرافعي ، ترشيشي ، حداد ، درنيقة ،الحلو ،درغام ، تدمري ،السودة ،صالح ، حسنين ، البقار ، العمري ، الحسن ،الأيوبي ، الراعي ، أيوب، الأحدب، معاليقي, الزعيم, الباي, بركة, بريص ، برشان .العبد الله . فيتروني . كريمة . غمراوي .*

----------


## ابو طارق

مدينة  (طبريا


الموقع والتسمية 
تقع مدينة طبريا في الجزء الشمالي الشرقي لفلسطين وهي قائمة على شاطئ بحيرة طبريا الغربي، وقد شكل موقع طبريا منذ إنشائها مركزا تجاريا وعسكرياً وسياحياً هاماً، فطبريا تقع على الطريق التجاري الذي يبدأ من دمشق وطبريا واللجون وقلنسوة واللد واسدود وغزة ورفح وسيناء فمصر، وكانت العملة الطبرانية هي العملة المتداولة عند عرب الجاهلية، واستمرت حتى جاء خالد بن الوليد وأمر بضرب النقود الإسلامية وكذلك وجود الحمامات في العهد الروماني زاد من أهمية موقع طبريا . 
وقد أطلق الحاكم الروماني هيروديوس انتيباس اسم طبريا على المدينة إكراما للامبراطور الروماني طيباريوس بعد أن بنيت هذه المدينة في عهده في القرن الأول الميلادي. 

طبريا عبر التاريخ : 
بعد بناء مدينة طبريا ، لاقت هذه المدينة ازدهاراً خصوصاً بعد اهتمام هيدوروس بها، حيث رأى فيها الموقع الدفاعي الوحيد حول البحيرة وهذا هو السبب هو الذي دفع هيرودس لبناء قلعة قرب شاطئ البحيرة، بالإضافة الى ذلك قرب طبريا من الحمامات الرومانية التي اهتم بها الرومان كثيراً ، حيث أضفت رونقاً على أهمية المدينة بعد إنشائها . 
في عام 13هـ-634م سيطر المسلمون بقيادة شرحبيل بن حسنة على المدينة وأصبحت عاصمة لجند الأردن وسكنت من قبل عدد من القبائل العربية. 
أثناء الحملات الصليبية قام تنكرد باحتلال المدينة بأمر من غودفري وبعد أن هرب سكانها المسلمون منها، قام بتحصينها حتى تكون مركزاً لإماراته، وفي عام 583هـ-1187م، تمكن صلاح الدين الأيوبي من استعادة المدينة بعد انتصاره على الصليبيين في موقعة حطين إلا أن الصليبيين تمكنوا من السيطرة على المدينة مرة أخرى بعد أن سلمها لهم الملك الصالح إسماعيل والي دمشق مقابل وقوفهم معه ضد ملك مصر الصالح أيوب والناصر داوود في الأردن عام 1240م. 
وفي عام 1247م تمكن المسلمون من استرداد المدينة إلا أنها فقدت الكثير من عمرانها وأهميتها بفعل التدمير الهائل الذي لحق بها من جراء الغزوات الصليبية والمغولية، وهذا جعل المدينة تشرف على الاندثار لتحل محلها بيسان وحطين. 
في عام 1517م، تمكن العثمانيون من السيطرة على المدينة ثم حكمت من قبل ظاهر العمر والي صيدا عام 1730، وقد أصبحت طبريا في العهد العثماني مركزاً لقضاء طبريا أحد الأقضية الأربعة التي يتكون منها قضاء عكا. 
اندثرت أهمية مدينة طبريا بعد ذلك، وفي عام 1799 استولى عليها نابليون بونابرت أثناء حملته على مصر والشام، ثم خضعت للحكم المصري بعد ذلك، وازدهرت فأصلحت حماماتها وبدأت تستقبل الزائرين من خارج البلاد للاستشفاء بمياهها المعدنية ثم حل بالمدينة دمار هائل بسبب الزلزال الذي أصاب المدينة في مطلع عام 1837 وكانت طبريا تعرضت لسلسلة من الزلازل في أعوام 1204-1212-1402-1546-1656-1666-1759-1837-1890. 
وبعد وقوع فلسطين تحت الانتداب البريطاني وجه اليهود أنظارهم الى طبريا حيث بدأت أفواج اليهود بالتوافد والاستقرار فيها . 

السكان والنشاط الاقتصادي: 
بلغ عدد سكان مدينة طبريا حسب تعداد 1922 نحو 6950 نسمة منهم 64% من اليهود ارتفع عدد السكان حسب تعداد 1931 إلى 8601 نسمة إلا أن نسبة اليهود قد انخفضت لتصل إلى 47% من مجموع السكان. 
وقد قدر عدد سكانها عام 1945 بـ 11310 نسمة نصفهم تقريباً من اليهود، ونلاحظ هنا تزايد عدد اليهود في مدينة طبريا وهذا يرجع إلى أن مدينة طبريا تعتبر من أولى المناطق التي تدفقت عليها موجات الهجرة اليهودية لدرجة أن نسبتها بلغت في الفترة من 1922 –1931 إلى 6% سنوياً من مجموع السكان. 
وفي عام 1948 وبعد النكبة انخفض عدد سكان المدينة ليصل إلى 5522، وصل عدد سكانها من اليهود إلى 23000 نسمة عام 1971. 
وقد مارست طبريا العديد من الوظائف الاقتصادية منها : 
* الزراعة : التي اعتمد عليها السكان منذ القدم فزرعت الحبوب والحمضيات والموز والخضراوات مستفيدة من وفرة المياه وخصوبة التربة إلا أن النشاط الأهم هو: 
صيد الأسماك: وتشكل بحيرة طبريا إحدى البيئات الرئيسية للأسماك في فلسطين، حيث تنتمي أسماكها إلى فئة اسماك المياه العذبة، تصل مساحته البحيرة الى 168.6 كيلومتر مربع، وأشهر أنواع السمك في البحيرة، البلطي ، الشبوط، الذيللي الأخضر ، البلطي الجليلي والكركور الأحمر، وأهم مراكز الصيد هي الشواطئ الشمالية الغربية والشواطئ الشرقية للبحيرة وكان معظم الصيادين من العرب الفلسطينيين الذين بلغ عددهم حوالي 200 صياد. 
* السياحة: ولبحيرة طبريا أهمية سياحية، فهي توفر بيئة تجذب السياح، حيث جمال الطبيعية من السهول الخضراء والأودية الخانقية والجروف والمنحدرات الجبلية، وتعتبر مدينة طبريا من المشافي الجيدة لدفء مناخها الشتوي وقرب حماماتها منها وكثرة المواقع الأثرية فيها. 

النشاط الثقافي : 
بلغ عدد المدارس في طبريا في العام الدراسي 1942/ 1943 سبع مدارس للبنين، ثم أنشئت مدرسة في حطين وأخرى للبنات في سمخ. 
وقد تميزت مدينة طبرية بارتفاع المستوى التعليمي فيها، حيث انخفضت نسبة الأمية فيها الى52% ، وهذا ناتج عن كثرة المدارس الخاصة بالأطباء إضافة إلى المدارس الحكومية السالفة الذكر. 
معالم المدينة 

يوجد في المدينة الكثير من المعالم التاريخية التي تظهر عراقة المدينة، ففيها آثار المساجد والكنائس والمعابد بالإضافة إلى الآثار المعمارية مثل السرايا والقباب والعيون وغير ذلك، ومن أبرز معالمها : 
1. الجامع الكبير: بناه ظاهر العمر الزيداني في القرن الثامن عشر الميلادي، ويعرف بالجامع الزيداني والجامع الفوقاني، يقع في الحي الشمالي من طبريا. 
2. جامع الجسر: ويقع في الحارة الغربية على ساحل البحيرة، وهناك أسوار المدينة القديمة وغيرها من الآثار الرومانية . 
3. الحمامات الدافئة من أبرز معالم المدينة والتي يفد إليها الكثير من الزوار للاستشفاء بمياهها المعدنية. 
وكانت مدينة طبريا قبل عام 1948 تنقسم إلى : 
1. الشريط الساحلي ويضم محطة الزوارق وجامع الزيداني من المسلخ وحتى الحمامات المعدنية. 
2. القسم الأوسط ويضم المستشفى الرئيسي ومستشفيات الإرساليات ومبنى الحكومة القديم والسوق التجارية الرئيسية. 
3. القسم الغربي: وفيه أرض المقاطع التي استخدمت لقطع الحجارة والأراضي الزراعية. 
وبعد عام 1948 تغيرت معالم المدينة خصوصاً المنطقة الشمالية، حيث قامت سلطات الاحتلال بهدم الأحياء العربية و أقامت مستعمرة كريات شمونة وأقامت الحدائق والمتنزهات العامة والفنادق السياحية والمباني الحديثة و أنشأت حياً سكنياً جديداً على المرتفعات الغربية المطلة على حمامات طبرية الممتعة . 
اعلام المدينة: 

وينسب إلى مدينة طبرية : 
1. معاوية بن عبيد الله بن يسار (718 – 786م) كان كاتباً ووزيراً للخليفة المهدي والد هارون الرشيد . 
2. موسى أبي العلاء الطبراني شاعر وكاتب برز في القرن السادس الهجري . 
3. الشيخ محمد الطبري ، مفتي طبرية في القرن الثالث الهجري . 
4. الشيخ عبد اللطيف الفاهوم الأزهري قاضي طبرية. 
5. سليمان بن احمد الطبراني " 260 – 360 هـ" – "873 – 971 م " وهو من اهل الحديث والتصوف. 

طبريا

المدينة اليوم : 
لقد تغيرت ملامح المدينة بعد أن هدمت سلطات الاحتلال الأحياء العربية ليحل محلها الحدائق والمتنزهات والمباني الحديثة. 
وكان قضاء طبرة يضم 26 قرية هي قرى : الدلهمية – كفر كما ، كفر سبت، خربة الوعرة السوداء ، لوبيا، معذره، المغايره ، المنصورة ، المجدل ، المنار ، ناصر الدين، نميرن، غور أبو شوشة ، حدثا ، الحمة ، الشملية السمراء ، الطابعة، الشجرة ، العبيدية عولم ، ياقوق ، نقيب ، حدثا ، سمخ ، عيلبون . 
وقد أقيمت المستعمرات التي أحاطت بالمدينة بعد أن طرد سكانها بعد حرب 1948.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*حرف الظاء*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الظهران* هي مدينة في المملكة العربية السعودية. تقع في الجزء الشرقي من البلاد بالقرب من ساحل الخليج. تبعد مسافة قليلة جنوب الدمام. وسميت بهذا الاسم نسبة إلى الجبل الجيري الظاهر والبارز في منتصفها والذي يصل ارتفاعه إلى 100 متر وتقع عليه حالياً جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن.
الظهران هي مركز عالمي رئيسي لصناعة النفط. استكشفت احتياطيات ضخمة من النفط لأول مرة في منطقة الظهران عام 1931، وفي عام 1935، قامت شركة Standard Oil الأمريكية بحفر أول بئر نفط ذو قيمة تجارية. قامت الشركة بعد ذلك بانشاء شركة تابعة لها تحت مسمى شركة الزيت العربية الأمريكية أو أرامكو (Arabian American Oil Company - Aramco)، السابقة لشركة أرامكو السعودية المملوكة حاليا من قبل الحكومة السعودية.
في حرب الخليج، تمركز عدد كبير من القوات الأمريكية في الظهران. بقي بعض هذه القوات بعد انتهاء الحرب، قابعين تحت أمرة القيادة المركزية لقوات الجيش الأمريكي في السعودية (ARCENT-SA). وفي 25 يونيو 1996، توفي 19 أمريكي في تفجير إرهابي لـ"أبراج الخبر"، وهي مجمع عسكري أمريكي بالقرب من الظهران، مما أدى إلى سلسلة من الأحداث انتهت برحيل القوات الأمريكية من السعودية عام 2001.
يوجد في الظهران المطار القديم والذي حوّل إلى قاعدة الملك عبد العزيز الجوية التابعة لسلاح الجو الملكي السعودي، وهي القاعدة الرئيسية في المنطقة الشرقية. يقع المطار الجديد خارج الظهران ويخدم الدمام.

يقع في الظهران كل من جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن ومراكز أرامكو السعودية للتدريب.
الاقتصاد
قامت ارامكو ببناء مراكزها الرئيسية في الظهران، وتعتبر ارامكو أكبر شركة بترول في العالم بعدة مقاييس. أكبر احتياطي بترول في العالم مملوك من قبل أرامكو، وكذلك تنتج أكبر كمية بترول في العالم مقارنة بأي دولة أو شركة أخرى في العالم. معظم البترول المنتج يتم تصديره، وأرامكو تعتبر أيضا أكبر مصدر للنفط في العالم. الظهران لا تزال مركز مكاتب إدارة أرامكو السعودية (الشركة اللاحقة لأرامكو). وكذلك مركز المال، التنقيب، الهندسة، خدمات الحفر، الخدمات الطبية، إمداد المواد، والعمليات الأخرى للشركة. يعمل لدى أرامكو عدد ضخم من الموظفين ذوو جنسيات مختلفة بمجموع أكثر من 56 ألف موظف، منهم حوالي 9 آلاف أجانب من شتى أنحاء العالم و الباقون كلهم سعوديون ذي كفاءات عالية جدا. اليوم، صناعة النفط في الظهران لا تتعدى الأعمال الهندسية والمكتبية.

منطقة المكاتب المركزية لأرامكو السعودية في الظهران


* السكان*

يقدر عدد سكان الظهران بأكثر من 85 ألف نسمة يتوزعون بشكل رئيس على ثلاثة أحياء سكنية, هي:الظهران والدانة والدوحة. ويتميز غالبية سكان الظهران بالمستوى التعليمي والثقافي والاجتماعي المرتفع, وقد يكون لطبيعة العمل في هذه المدينة سبب مباشر في ذلك, حيث يعمل أغلب السكان في شركة أرامكو السعودية, وجامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن,

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الظاهر ركن الدين بيبرس البندقداري* ولد عام 620هـ - 1221 ميلادية ، سلطان مملوكي ، لقّبه الملك الصالح أيوب بلقب 'ركن الدين' ، وبعد وصول بيبرس للحكم لقب نفسه بالملك 'الظاهر' 
*أصله ونشأته :*

مختلف في أصله، فبينما تخبر بعض كتب التاريخ العربية كالسلوك إلى معرفة دول الملوك للمقريزي والنجوم الزاهرة لابن تغري بردي وتاريخ الجبرتي أنه تركي من القبجاق ( قازقاستان حاليا )، يرى بعض مؤرخي المسلمين[بحاجة لمصدر] أن مؤرخي العرب كان يعتبرون الشركس جزءا من الترك وأن أي رقيق كان يجلب من مناطق القوقاز والقرم كانوا ينسبونه للقبجاق ، وبيع بيبرس في سوق الرقيق وهو في الرابعة عشر من عمره في سوق دمشق واشتراه الأمير علاء الدين الصالحي البندقداري لينتقل بعدها في خدمة الملك الصالح نجم الدين أيوب والذي اعتقه معينا إياه قائدا لفرقة المماليك .

*بيبرس الجندي والقائد :*

شارك مع المماليك في معركة المنصورة ضد الصليبيين في رمضان من عام 647 هجرية الموافق 1249 ميلادية والتي تم فيها أسر الملك الفرنسي لويس التاسع في دار ابن لقمان ، تولى بيبرس السلطنة في مصر في 17 من ذي القعدة سنة 658 هجرية الموافق 24 أكتوبرعام 1260 ميلادية،
هرب ركن الدين بيبرس للشام بعد مقتل فارس الدين أقطاي و تولي غريمه عز الدين أيبك للسلطنة ، ثم عاد لمصر متوليا منصب الوزارة بعد تولي سيف الدين قطز للحكم عام 1260 ميلادية ليشتركا معا في محاربة المغول الذين كانوا في طريقهم إلى مصر بعد اجتياحهم المشرق الإسلامي ثم العراق وإسقاطهم الدولة العباسية في بغداد .
يرجع له الفضل ه مع زميله السلطان المظفر سيف الدين قطز في وقف المد المغولي على مصر و اندحار الخطر المغولي عن العالم وذلك في معركة عين جالوت بفلسطين عام 1260 ميلادية والتي كانت أمام الجيش المغولي بقيادة القائد المغولي المحنك كتبغا.

* بيبرس السلطان*

قام بعد توليه الحكم بإحياء الدولة العباسية في القاهرة والتي أسقطها المغول في بغداد عام 1258 م ، حيث استقدم السلطان بيبرس (أبي العباس أحمد) وعقد مجلسا لمبايعته للخلافة في القلعة في 9 محرم 661 الموافق 22 نوفمبر1262 وبايعه بيبرس على العمل بكتاب الله وسنة رسوله وأصبحت بذلك السلطة الفعلية في يد الظاهر بيبرس .
شهد عهده نهضة معمارية وتعليمية كبيرة حيث اهتم بتجديد الجامع الأزهر ، كما أنشأ عام 665 هجرية جامعا عرف باسمه إلى اليوم في مدينة القاهرة وهو جامع الظاهر بيبرس ، وأقام المدرسة الظاهرية بدمشق عام 676 هجرية .
ويعتبر الظاهر بيبرس أبرز ملوك الدولة المملوكية ، بتحالفه مع بركة خان زعيم القبيلة الذهبية المغولية و إقامته لمعاهدات وعلاقات ودية مع كل من مانفرد بن فردريك الثاني الامبراطور الروماني وملك قشتالة ألفونسو العاشر ، وبقضائه أيضا على المؤامرات التي كانت تحاك ضد حكمه، حيث أخمد تمرد الأمير علم الدين سنجر الحلبي عام 1260 والتي كانت بعد مقتل السلطان قطز ، إضافة إلى ثورة الكوراني في القاهرة ضده في ذات العام ، ووسع ملكه بالفتوحات حيث أعلن الجهاد في جبهتين ضد المغول والصليبيين في الشام وقد دام حكمه حوالي سبعة عشر عاماً.

* وفاته :*

توفي الظاهر بيبرس يوم الخميس 27 محرم من عام 676 هجرية - 2 مايو 1277 ميلادية بعد أن أرسى اسمه ضمن قائمة أبرز سلاطين العصر المملوكي

----------

